#ubuntu-vn 2011-06-13
<vubuntor142> Xin cac anh chi huong dan  dua font chu vn, vni vao ubuntu 11. voi ạ
<vubuntor142> th
<nobawk> copy vào ~/.fonts là xong
<nobawk> vubuntor142: lên wiki của ubuntu-vn search chắc có hướng dẫn rồi
<vubuntor142> khi copy vao thi  thay thong bao: Gặp lỗi khi sao chép; Không thê sao chep thu muc ~/.font vì bạn khong có quyen tao no o đích đến
<nobawk> vubuntor142: thư mục ~/.fonts có chữ s
<nobawk> nếu chưa có thư mục đó thì tạo nó ra
<vubuntor142> vao trong thu muc: usr/share/fonts. nhay chuot phai thi khong thây cac muc: Dán, tạo mới, copy...
<vubuntor142> nên ko dán vao dc
<nobawk> ờ
<nobawk> chỗ đó cho root thôi
<nobawk> muốn copy vào đó thì phải chạy
<nobawk> sudo nautilus
<nobawk> thì mới copy và paste được
<nobawk> copy vào ~/.fonts là tiện nhất
<vubuntor142> mo terminal ra,  sudo nautilus thi thay mo ra thu muc root/fonts
<vubuntor142> do toan la fonts trong Windows
<vubuntor142> va van khong paste vao usr/share/fonts duoc
<vubuntor013> hi :)
<vubuntor013> any one there ?
<vubuntor149> tai sao khi em dung ubuntu 10.04LTS hay 10.10 deu hay bi treo may lien tuc?
<vubuntor669> toi da download: ttf-abc-fonts_1.0-1~uvn1_all.deb về thư mục "Bản tải về". bây gio làm thế nào để cài nó được ạ:
<lmq2401> file deb thì bấm vào rồi cài
 * lmq2401 nghĩ thế
<vubuntor669> nhu the thi trong Ubuntu 11.04 se co fonts tieng viet à anh ?
<lmq2401> font abc trong kho có mà
<lmq2401> sao không tải từ trong kho cho nhanh
<vubuntor669> em mo synaptic ra va tim mai khong tay o dau ca ạ
<vubuntor669> em mo synaptic ra va tim mai khong thay o dau ca ạ
<lmq2401> kho của Ubuntu-VN
<lmq2401> phải add vào
<lmq2401> phải thêm vào
<vubuntor669> khi em thêm vào thì thay gói fonts em download ve nó mờ và khong mở ra dc
<vubuntor931> xin hoi: ubuntu 11.04 thi download cac goi dang nào: Natty, Hardy, Karmic... ?
<lmq2401> .g ubuntu 11.04
<bkphenny> lmq2401: http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/natty/beta
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu 11.04 Beta | Ubuntu (at www.ubuntu.com)
<lmq2401> Natty Narwhal
<vubuntor216> Tai sao khi dung ubuntu may em thuong bi treo ko ro li do?
<lmq2401> vubuntor216: update hệ thống
<lmq2401> vubuntor216: nếu vẫn bị thì đừng dùng compiz nữa
<vubuntor216> nhung nho em dang update thi bi treo lai thi sao?
<vubuntor216> ( moi bi luon )
<lmq2401> kiểm tra xem cái gì gây treo
<vubuntor216> lam the nao de kt ha anh
<lmq2401> mở System Monitor lên xem
<lmq2401> hoặc dùng lệnh top
<vubuntor216> xin loi a vi hoi hoi nhieu vi em la newbie nhung mo system monitor len thi lam sao bik cai nao treo va lam sao de mo kh idag treo
<lmq2401> đang treo sao chat được hay vậy?
<vubuntor216> dang chat tren win
<lmq2401> ấn Ctrl + Alt + F2
<vubuntor216> a` cai nay thi em co thu roi nhung ko dc
<vubuntor216> ctrl-atl- f1, f2 , f3,  f4 deu ko dc
<lmq2401> treo thì restart máy lại
<vubuntor216> treo lien tuc chang nhe restart ma~i
<lmq2401> dùng bản nào?
<vubuntor216> 10.04 lts
<vubuntor713> máy tính của em cứ xem ảnh là bị treo! để ở chế độ Thumbnails cũng không được! em cài lại Win thì xem được nhưng lại bị lỗi ngay! các phần khác không ảnh hưởng gì!
<vubuntor253> hic
<vubuntor253> co ai k
<vubuntor253> cho minh hoi
<vubuntor253> muon lap trinh web tren ubuntu
<vubuntor253> thi dung tools nao la tot nhat
<vubuntor477> cho mình hỏi lỗi này: ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo apt-get install browser-plugin-gnash E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable) E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<_Tux_> vubuntor477: google thá»­ xem ?
<_Tux_> vubuntor477: dùng gnash không tốt đâu
<_Tux_> một số chỗ sẽ không xem được
<_Tux_> adobe-flash tốt hơn
<vodanh> cac ban cho minh hoi chut
<vodanh> minh muon go libreoffice
<vodanh> roi cai lai openoffice co dc ko
<_Tux_> vodanh: LO và OOO gần giống hệt nhau mà
<_Tux_> LO thậm chí còn nhiều features hơn OOO
<vodanh> the ah
<vodanh> tai minh cung chua tim hieu ky
<vodanh> khong thich cai gui cua no lam
<vodanh> nhung ma co go duoc ko ban
<_Tux_> vodanh: được
<_Tux_> nhưng mình chưa hiểu sao phải dùng OOO
<_Tux_> :D
<vodanh> minh thich vay thoi
<vodanh> sao cai sympathy ay no ko ho tro chuyen file ah ban
<_Tux_> sympathy là cái gì ?
<vodanh> minh nham
<vodanh> empathy
<_Tux_> .g empathy yahoo transfer file
<bkphenny> _Tux_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EmpathyVsPidginUsability
<bksupybot> Title: EmpathyVsPidginUsability - Ubuntu Wiki (at wiki.ubuntu.com)
<vodanh> thanks
<vubuntor670> co ai online khong?
<vubuntor670> Giup minh voi...
<nobawk> hinh` nhu+ ko
<vubuntor670> khong co ai that a?
<CoconutCrab> ?
<vubuntor290> chaof
<vubuntor290> co ai o do khong
<nobawk> ko co'
<vubuntor290> ^^
<vubuntor290> ho tro minh chut
<vubuntor290> minh dang tim driver Nplify 802.11 b/g/n for ubuntu
<vubuntor290> nhung ko tim thay
<nobawk> Nplify?
<nobawk> .g Nplify ubuntu
<bkphenny> nobawk: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1141310
<vubuntor290> wifi nha minh chuan n ma. khi cai ubuntu ko the nao search ra mang dc
<bksupybot> Title: [kubuntu] Acer InviLink Nplify 802.11b/g/Draft-N - may I have problems? - Ubuntu Forums (at ubuntuforums.org)
<nobawk> vubuntor290: cái đó k có gì lạ
<vubuntor290> ban noi vay y' la sao
<vubuntor290> tuc la minh ko the dung dc wifi khi xai` ubuntu a
<vubuntor290> :(
<vubuntor572> cho mình hỏi làm sao để show 1 chương trình ra màn hình desktop vậy
<kid__> nghĩa là
<vubuntor986> co' ai online k0 ?
<vubuntor986> help me plz
<_Tux_> vubuntor986: làm gì có ai online ?
 * vubuntor986 dap. _Tux_ k online thi reply lam j 
<vubuntor986> co' ai biet' cach' tang toc' dcom 3g viettel k ?
<_Tux_> vubuntor986: một đống người ở đấy
<_Tux_> còn hỏi làm gì ?
<_Tux_> vubuntor986: dễ ẹc
<_Tux_> đi mua cái khác
<vubuntor986> nhung ho. treo nick thui
<_Tux_> tăng gói cước lên
<_Tux_> =))
<vubuntor986> uc.
<vubuntor290> co ai biet cach cai file .tar.bz2 khong
<vubuntor986> _Tux_: /me gio moi' biet' 1  don gian? hon la tan. dung. khuyen' mai~
<vubuntor986> vubuntor290: tar -zxvf ten file do'. tar.gz
<vubuntor986> vubuntor290: gõ tar -zxvf ten file do'. tar.gz vao terminal dung' thu muc. chua' file do'
<_Tux_> vubuntor290: search thá»­ xem ;)
<vubuntor290> co phai chep file do vao thu muc nao roi moi tar khong
<vubuntor986> vubuntor290: kiem' cuon' giao' trinh` ubuntu tieng' viet. full ma` doc. vay.
<lostfile> @ping
<ubot2> pong
<phuonghieu> mấy anh ới ời
<v0ld3m0rt248> :-/ dang chuẩn bị ngủ
<v0ld3m0rt248> sinh hoạt nghiêm chỉnh đúng giờ giữ sk
<phuonghieu> v0ld3m0rt248: :">
<phuonghieu> nc tí đi
<phuonghieu> em đang thèm khác đây
<phuonghieu> :">
<phuonghieu> sax
<phuonghieu> như cú thế
<phuonghieu> giờ ni đi ngủ
<phuonghieu> :|
<v0ld3m0rt248> thì nói đi k hỏi trong faq nha
<phuonghieu> ?
<v0ld3m0rt248> nói trong faq mệt lắm
<v0ld3m0rt248> mà tán phét thì snag vnluser đê,
<vubuntor021> co ai ol cho minh hoi ti?
<vubuntor021> Ban co the hd minh cai bo go TV tren Ubuntu 11.04?
<kid__> .g gõ tiếng việt 11.04
<bkphenny> kid__: http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?f=85&t=15455
<bksupybot> Title: Gõ tiếng Việt với ibus trên Ubuntu 11.04 lỗi kinh hoàng - Xem chủ đề | Diễn đàn Ubuntu Việt Nam (at forum.ubuntu-vn.org)
<kid__> lol
 * v0ld3m0rt248 đạp kid__ nghịch thế qué nào tớ cóc chơi bot dc nữa
<kid__> á
<_Tux_> !gõ TV
<ubot2> Factoid 'g\xc3\xb5 TV' not found
<_Tux_> !gõ Tiếng Việt
<ubot2> Xem hướng dẫn cách cài đặt phần mềm gõ Tiếng Việt ở đây : http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Gõ_tiếng_Việt
<bksupybot> Title: Gõ tiếng Việt – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor021> Minh copy code do vao Teminal thi no hoi "[sudo] password for trungsy:"
<vubuntor021> mac du da go dung pass luc dang nhap roi sao no van bao sai...
<vubuntor021> Minh moi dung Ubuntu nen con chua biet nhieu mong moi nguoi chi bao
<v0ld3m0rt248> !guide
<ubot2> http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org
<bksupybot> Title: Tài liệu Ubuntu-VN – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<_Tux_> vubuntor021: túm lại là gõ sai
<_Tux_> Ubuntu nó báo thì sai sao được
<vubuntor021> Hix
<_Tux_> :D
<vubuntor021> Minh copy nguyen doan code do ma
<_Tux_> vubuntor021: không phải do command (code)
<_Tux_> mà do bạn gõ pass sai thôi
<_Tux_> nó hỏi pass
<vubuntor021> Con pass no hoi co phai pass luc dang nhap ko ban>
<_Tux_> bạn phảo gõ pass vào chớ
<_Tux_> vubuntor021: đúng
<vubuntor021> Minh go pass luc dang nhap dung khong ban?
<v0ld3m0rt248> password là mật khẩu nha
<v0ld3m0rt248> gõ chính xác thì vào hết
<vubuntor021> Minh go den lan thu 3 thi no khong cho go tiep
<v0ld3m0rt248> đúng thế
<vubuntor021> Pass do minh van dang nhap duoc
<v0ld3m0rt248> thì hỏi thằng chủ máy mật khẩu password
<v0ld3m0rt248> thì hỏi chủ  máy password của root
<vubuntor021> kho nhi?
<_Tux_> vubuntor021: mình không biết
<_Tux_> nó bảo sai là sai
<_Tux_> vậy thôi
<_Tux_> check xem có đang dùng bộ gõ
<_Tux_> hoặc bật caplocks
<_Tux_> hoặc dùng một kiểu bàn phím khác không
<phuonghieu> !help
<ubot2> We are here to help you!
<phuonghieu> !chat
<ubot2> Factoid 'chat' not found
<phuonghieu> !xchat
<ubot2> Factoid 'xchat' not found
<phuonghieu> !ubuntu
<ubot2> Một hệ điều hành dựa trên nền Debian GNU/Linux rất tuyệt vời. Trang chủ: http://www.ubuntu.com. Trang của Ubuntu Việt Nam: http://www.ubuntu-vn.org . Đọc thêm thông tin tại đây : http://vi.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu
<bksupybot> Title: Homepage | Ubuntu (at www.ubuntu.com.)
<phuonghieu> !xubuntu
<ubot2> Factoid 'xubuntu' not found
<phuonghieu> !gnome
<ubot2> GNOME là một môi trường đồ họa hoàn toàn miễn phí chạy trên các hệ điều hành tương tự unix như linux. GNOME là một phần của dự án GNU. Đọc thêm: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNOME
<bksupybot> Title: GNOME - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia (at en.wikipedia.org)
<vubuntor730> Moi dung kho qua...
<phuonghieu> uhm
<lmq2401> đào ngũ!
<lmq2401> hoặc can đảm thì chặt ngón trỏ đi!
<lmq2401> nhầm
#ubuntu-vn 2011-06-14
<vubuntor341> cac ban oi, cho minh` hoi?, min`h co' cai' lap i3 330M, card ati 4550, minh` cai` catalyst tu` trang chu? cua ati, cai` dat binh thuong
<_Tux_> vubuntor341: rồi sao nữa
<vubuntor341> nhung khi restart may thi` card da duoc nhan, nhung man hinh cu xuat hien cac soc xanh ngang, rat kho chiu :((
<_Tux_> !bg
<ubot2> http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Beginner_Guide
<bksupybot> Title: Tài liệu cho người mới dùng Ubuntu – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<_Tux_> vubuntor341: Bạn cài từ file *.run hay là sử dụng Additional Drivers của Ubuntu
<vubuntor341> minh` cai` tu file *.run
<vubuntor341> cac sox xanh ngang nay chiem 1/3 man hinh` ...
<vubuntor341> de minh` thu? chup lai man hinh` roi send cho moi nguoi` :|
<vubuntor615> day roi`, http://cC0.upanh.com/23.648.30709179.op70/screenshot.png
<_Tux_> vubuntor615: bạn gỡ driver *.run ra
<vubuntor615> no bi nhu the nay` :((, nhung ma minh` cu su dung failsafe de khong load ati driver thi lai binh thuong :((
<_Tux_> rồi vào additional cài thử bản drivers trong đó
<_Tux_> nếu vẫn không được
<_Tux_> gỡ nốt cái drivers đó ra
<_Tux_> không cần cài gì cả
<vubuntor615> minh` cai` ca hai roi` :((
<_Tux_> vubuntor615: vậy gỡ hết ra
<vubuntor615> ma cong viec cua minh tren linux cung su dung den do` hoa, neu su dung card mac dinh thi` rat la cham :((
<_Tux_> xài KMS mặc định radeon
<_Tux_> vubuntor615: nhầm !
<_Tux_> radeon chạy ổn định cực kì
<_Tux_> không có việc chậm ở đây !
<vubuntor615> la sao minh` ko hieu? ban noi gi lam
<_Tux_> vubuntor615: mình nói rồi còn gì
<_Tux_> gỡ hết drivers bạn cài ra
<_Tux_> rồi cứ thế mà dùng
<vubuntor615> Rat cham ma ban, vi du nhu minh` de nguyen nhu tren, roi` switch qua card intel, restart may, roi` lai switch qua card ati ( khong restart ) thi` lam viec rat la muot
<vubuntor615> nhung neu ko cai driver thi` oi thoi, rat la cham :((
<vubuntor615> vi cai cach lam chuyen qua lai nhu tren, thi` man hinh khong con soc luc do nua, nhung restart may thi lai co :((
<_Tux_> vubuntor615: mấy cái để chuyển qua lại giữa 2 card kernel linux chưa hỗ trợ
<_Tux_> bạn disable 1 cái đi
<_Tux_> chỉ dùng intel hoặc ati
<_Tux_> mà desktop đúng không ?
<vubuntor615> laptop 64 bit
<vubuntor615> min`h ko ro la disable mot cai kieu j :((
<_Tux_> laptop mà có card rời rồi lại còn có con onboard ở trong á ?
<_Tux_> nghe lạ nhẩy :)
<vubuntor615> ko cai card intel la dinh kem voi chip i3 ma
<vubuntor615> cong nghe cua thang intel ham ham :((
<_Tux_> vubuntor615: vào BIOS ấy
<_Tux_> vubuntor615: Sanbridge ?
<_Tux_> vubuntor615: Sandbridge ?
<vubuntor615> minh dung laptop cua HP, no ko cho sua j trong bios ca? chi cho sua boot order :((
<_Tux_> vubuntor615: BIOS chắc chắn có cái để bạn disable cái card Intel đi
<_Tux_> vubuntor615: nó là options trong BIOS
<_Tux_> mình nghĩ là có chứ nhỉ ?
<_Tux_> vubuntor615: mà bạn bảo bạn làm thế nào để chuyển qua lại giữa 2 cái card ở trên ?
<_Tux_> (nói là switch được mà sao lại ... ?)
<vubuntor615> Khong co' ma ban, minh` luc tung cai' Bios len roi` ma`, vi` no' xai BIOS cua? cai bon ngu ngu nao y' nen khong cho chinh config gi nhieu
<vubuntor615> Thi minh` cai` catalyst vao` nhe', roi` aticonfig -initial nhe' de config xorg.conf. Xong restart lai may
<vubuntor615> la no bat' dau xuat hien soc xanh, nhung van dung may binh thuong`, roi dung cai amdcccle, trong do no co' chuc nang switch
<_Tux_> vubuntor615: tức là dùng Catalyst Control Center
<_Tux_> switch -> intel ?
<vubuntor615> uh
<_Tux_> vubuntor615: gõ lệnh này coi
<_Tux_> lspci | grep VGA
<vubuntor615> roi` copy paste len cai trang j j do ha cau ?
<_Tux_> vubuntor615: có 2 dòng thôi
<_Tux_> nên paste luôn cũng được
<vubuntor615> ah the ah the' doi minh` ti', min`h dang o win 7
<vubuntor615> thanks ban nhieu nhe' :)
<_Tux_> vubuntor615: khoan từ từ
<_Tux_> vubuntor615: mình nghĩ dùng cái amdcccle thì nó phải lưu lại config là xài card ati chứ không xài intel chứ /
<vubuntor287> hi Tux
<vubuntor287> 00:02.0 VGA Compatible Controller : Intel Corporation core processor itegrated graphics controller ( rev 02 )
<vubuntor287> 01:00.0 VGA Compatible Controller : Ati Technologies Inc M93 [Mobility Radeon HD 4500 Series ]
<vubuntor287> do la ket qua sau khi minh` chay LSPCI grep VGA
<_Tux_> ok
<_Tux_> vubuntor287: đọc qua mấy cái này coi
<_Tux_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1752202
<bksupybot> Title: [ubuntu] 11.04 / Catalyst 11.4 / Radeon HD6600m / Sony Vaio VPCSB - Ubuntu Forums (at ubuntuforums.org)
<_Tux_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1744188
<bksupybot> Title: [SOLVED] natty: vgaswitcheroo, blacklist and modprobing! - Ubuntu Forums (at ubuntuforums.org)
<_Tux_> vubuntor287: con máy của bạn số hiệu là gì ?
<vubuntor287> HP dv4
<vubuntor287> Minh doc qua may link ban gui, hau het' no deu bao la` nen turn off cai' raedon di ...
<_Tux_> vubuntor287: cài catalyst thì nó tự tắt radeon rồi mà
<_Tux_> vubuntor287: DV4 thì làm gì mà khổ thế nhỉ ?
<vubuntor287> The moi la :((
<vubuntor466> co ai chi giup minh cach cai wine dc ko
<vubuntor287> ma moi nguoi thi thuong bi loi~ black screen
<vubuntor287> minh` thi` su dung binh thuong
<_Tux_> vubuntor466: sudo apt-get install wine
<vubuntor287> nhung lai xuat hien soc, min`h co google duoc mot thoi gian, nhung ko tim ra ai co loi giong vay
<vubuntor466> nhung nha minh khong noi mang
<vubuntor466> chi co goi cai dat nhung ma khong biet cai the nao
<_Tux_> vubuntor466: dùng wapt-get
<_Tux_> hoặc keryx
<vubuntor466> ban co the noi ro hon ko
<_Tux_> vubuntor287: ờ, cái bệnh của bạn đặc biệt
<_Tux_> vubuntor466: search trong 4rum để biết thêm chi tiết
<_Tux_> vubuntor287: thường thì nó tịt luôn cơ
<_Tux_> :D
<vubuntor287> :(( minh` dao` nat' cai' google may' ngay hnay ko duoc :((, chac chuyen qua ubuntu 10.10 dung tam vay :(
<vubuntor287> thanks Tux nhe'
<vubuntor287> :)
<_Tux_> vubuntor287: có thể do cái kernel mới
<_Tux_> nó tắt bố cái vgaswitch đi
<_Tux_> vubuntor287: thử dùng radeon
<_Tux_> rồi Xorg -configure
<_Tux_> để tạo lại Xorg xem
<_Tux_> xorg.conf*
<vubuntor287> co the, minh` thich cai' unity nhung lai rat' ghet' cai' kernel cua no' :((
<_Tux_> vubuntor287: có thể nâng kernel được ma
<_Tux_> .g ubuntu 11.04 upgrade kernel
<bkphenny> _Tux_: http://ubuntuguide.net/ubuntu-11-04-upgrade-linux-kernel-to-2-6-39-0
<vubuntor287> uh truoc do minh` da thu nang len 2.39
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu 11.04 Upgrade Linux Kernel to 2.6.39.0 (at ubuntuguide.net)
<vubuntor287> nhung van the' :((
<vubuntor287> minh` nghi la do cai Xorg hon
<vubuntor287> :|
<_Tux_> vubuntor287: bị sọc sọc vậy
<_Tux_> là do drivers
<_Tux_> :)
<vubuntor287> nhung hoi truoc' minh` xai` cai u 10.10 thay' ngon lanh canh dao`
<vubuntor287> the' moi ky` quac :((
<_Tux_> vubuntor287: 10.10 như vẫn giữ vài options thì phải
<_Tux_> kernel mới nó thay vài options
<_Tux_> X mới + catalyst thường lắm bệnh
<_Tux_> còn radeon thì ổn định lắm
<_Tux_> mình xài radeon 3 năm rồi
<vubuntor287> oh, chip cua cau la j ? co cai' vu switch ngu ngu nhu cua to' ko ?
<_Tux_> vubuntor287: mình dùng Desktop, có mỗi card rời thui
<_Tux_> mình xài R670 (HD 4670)
<vubuntor287> :D, Desktop van la ngon nhat' :D minh` ghet' cai' laptop nay lam y' :(( may mo cai Mac OS cho no bao nhieu lan, ma bao nhieu la loi~, trong khi cai cho may ong anh, phat an ngay :((
<vubuntor974> asfaf
<vubuntor974> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<vubuntor153> có ai không?
<lmq2401> để làm gì
<vubuntor153> ai cho mình hỏi cách làm theme gtk trong suốt với, mình tìm mãi mà không thấy
<vubuntor153> không ai trả lời mình hết vậy =.=
<vubuntor153> chẳng ai chịu giúp
<nhoc_maruko> alo, co' ai dung` fedora 15 khong em hoi chut'
<nhoc_maruko> khong go~ dc tieng' Viet. kho? qua' :|
<nhoc_maruko> :-D
<dangkhoa12> chao moi nguoi
<vubuntor049> helu
<vubuntor049> :D
<vubuntor049> nhieu` nguoi` onl ma` it' nguoi` noi' chuyen. ghe
<dangkhoa12> hi
<dangkhoa12> tam ha gi
<vubuntor049> dangkhoa12 change nick kieu gi` vay?
<vubuntor049> :D
<dangkhoa12> ne /nick ...
<vubuntor049> uh tks :D
<vubuntor049> sao ko thay' gi` nhy?
<vubuntor049> check cai'
<vubuntor049> ko  dc :|
<vubuntor049> Co' ai dung` Fedora 15 khong?
<MrKo> Co' ai dung` Fedora lam` on chi? cach cai` ibus cho minh` voi'
<MrKo> toan` that' bai. thoi :(
<_Tux_> MrKo: yum install ibus
<MrKo> anh Tux oi
<MrKo> em install roi`
<MrKo> nhung van' de` la` chay. ko dc :(
<nobawk> :3
<nobawk> chạy ko được là như nào?
<MrKo> da.
<MrKo> tuc' la` no' hien. hinh` chu~ V roi`
<MrKo> click vao` thay' hoat. dong. binh` thuong`
<MrKo> nhung go~ o dau cung~ ko dc :(
<_Tux_> MrKo: Ctrl+Space rồi gõ
<_Tux_> mà add bộ gõ vào chưa
<MrKo> da.
<MrKo> em add roi`
<MrKo> no' hien. icon chu~ V rui` ma`
<_Tux_> MrKo: thế cứ Ctrl+Space xong rồi thui
<_Tux_> kiểm tra xem export biến môi trường chưa nữa là xong
<MrKo> :D
<MrKo> anh noi' vay. em chiu. rui`
<MrKo> de? em STFW xem export bien MT the nao` da~
<vubuntor017> khong dung dia CD co the cai duoc ubutu khong?
<FirePhoenix|Away> Có
<vubuntor017> bang cach nao
<sowngold> usb
<MrKo> Bang` cach search google ;))
<FirePhoenix|Away> http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Cài_đặt_Ubuntu
<bksupybot> Title: Cài đặt Ubuntu – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<_Tux_> FirePhoenix|Away: lần sau trỏ vào Beginner Guide ấy nhá !
<MrKo> :D
<FirePhoenix|Away> :P
<vubuntor626> aaaaaaaaaa
<vubuntor056> chao moi nguoi
<vubuntor056> giup minh cai nay voi
<shichemt> eullouuuuuuuu
#ubuntu-vn 2011-06-15
<vubuntor319> hi all
<vubuntor319> tôi không mở được ứng dụng ERP trên firefox của Ubuntu
<vubuntor319> có ai biết cài đặt java để chạy erp ko nhi?
<nobawk> .g erp firefox ubuntu
<bkphenny> nobawk: http://www.howtoforge.com/postbooks_on_ubuntu704
<bksupybot> Title: PostBooks ERP On Ubuntu 7.04 | HowtoForge - Linux Howtos and Tutorials (at www.howtoforge.com)
<vubuntor599> banj nao cho minh hoi voi
<lmq2401> !ask
<ubot2> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<vubuntor599> minh cai ubuntu 11.04 khi chay lan dau thi chay dc unity nhung sao khi cai cai card hinh khoi dong lai thi thay bao phan cung khong du yeu cau
<vubuntor599> minh dung card ati hd5470 512mb
<vubuntor599> :(
<vubuntor607> tôi không thể cài Oracle Jinitiator để chạy ứng dung erp trên ubuntu 10.4 đươc. mong giúp đỡ
<vubuntor607> hello
<lmq2401> không thể là như thế nào?
<lmq2401> vubuntor607: có ai giữ tay không cho cài hả
<vubuntor607> nghĩa là tôi không chạy dc ứng dụng erp của oracle trên firefox
<vubuntor607> thêm nữa là tôi không thể gõ tiếng việt bang x-unikey trên openoffice 3.2 của ubuntu 10.4
<lmq2401> sao không dùng ibus-unikey
<vubuntor607> thnak nhe
<vubuntor607> gio toi moi biet ibus unikey
<vubuntor607> cu nghi x-unikey la tot nhat
<vubuntor607> the con ứng dụng erp của oracle trên firefox thi cai dat sao ha ban?
<vubuntor607> erp de view bao cao tai chinh do
<vubuntor194> các anh ơi cho em hỏi
<vubuntor194> trong khi vào được thư mục smb: \> lam sao copy được file vào máy mình à
<vubuntor194> e đang share dư liệu giữa ubuntu và windows
<vubuntor194> nhưng bằng dòng lệnh
<lmq2401> thì dùng những lệnh cơ bản
<lmq2401> ls
<lmq2401> cp
<lmq2401> mv
<vubuntor194> dùng lệnh này hả bác?
<lmq2401> sao không dùng nautilus cho dễ
<vubuntor194> nhưng e dùng nhưng không được
<vubuntor194> sao dùng nautilus được hả bác
<vubuntor194> tại e dùng lệnh này
<vubuntor194> nó vào thư mục của máy bên kia
<lmq2401> nautilus là chương trình quản lý file và folder mặc định đó
<vubuntor194> cái này e biết
<vubuntor194> nhưng mà màn hình em giờ là thế này
<vubuntor194> smb: \>
<vubuntor194> làm sao mà dùng nautlus được hả bác?
<lmq2401> thì chuyển qua GUI chứ sao
<vubuntor194> em gõ lệnh cp file can copy /media/DATA nhưng mà không được
<vubuntor194> smb: \>cp server.c /media/DATA
<vubuntor194> đó
<vubuntor194> nguyên gốc lệnh e dùng đó bác
<lmq2401> DATA là 1 phân vùng hả
<vubuntor194> vâng
<vubuntor194> 1 phân vùng bác à
<lmq2401> phân vùng /home hả
<vubuntor194> vâng
<vubuntor194> của em là /media/DATA
<lmq2401> vậy thì copy vào ~/
<vubuntor194> vâng
<vubuntor194> e gõ là
<vubuntor194> smb />cp a.cpp /media/DATA
<vubuntor194> nó báo là command not found
<lmq2401> đã dẫn tới địa chỉ của cái máy bên kia chưa
<vubuntor194> thì e đang ở thư mục của máy windows chia sẻ bác à
<vubuntor194> smb /> là ở máy của bên chia sẻ ấy
<vubuntor194> e dir ra các thư mục có trong thư mục đó rồi mà
<vubuntor194> còn đường dẫn /media/DATA là đường dẫn của máy em
<lmq2401> list ra luôn rồi hả
<vubuntor194> vâng
<vubuntor194> ls ra hết bác à
<vubuntor194> các thư mục
<vubuntor194> file
<vubuntor194> ok hết
<vubuntor194> để e tìm hiểu thêm
<vubuntor194> có gì tối lên em hỏi thêm các bác nhé
<vubuntor194> hihi
<vubuntor194> thanks bác
<vubuntor972> có bạn nào cho cảm nhận khi cài ubuntu 11.04.
<vubuntor972> Đặc biệt so với Ubuntu 10.4
<sowngold> ubuntu 11.04 la mot tham hoa
<sowngold> qua nhieu loi
<sowngold> ko on dinh bang ubuntu 11.04
<sowngold> ubuntu 10.04
<vubuntor177> cac bac cho e xin script cua battery trong conky voi
<vubuntor177> em xai cai nay " ${color LIGHTGray}${font Webdings:size=20}~${font}  Battery: ${battery_percent BAT0}% ${alignr}${battery_bar 8,60 BAT0} "
<vubuntor177> nhưng nó chỉ hiện percent thôi
<vubuntor177> còn cái biểu đồ thì không hoạt động
<_Tux_> vubuntor177: đọc docs của nó xem
<_Tux_> 8,60 là cái gì ta ?
<vubuntor177> 60 la chieu dai cua khung biểu đồ
<vubuntor177> 8 là chiều cao
<vubuntor177> :)
<vubuntor177> @tux: đọc docs là sao bác ?
<_FirePhoenix_> O.o
<_FirePhoenix_> hãi bác
<_FirePhoenix_> Đọc docs là sao O.o
<vubuntor177> :D
<vubuntor177> tức là đọc cái file .dócs phải không
<vubuntor177> :D
<vubuntor177> e ko có file đó
<vubuntor177> em chỉ lấy sccript về build lại thôi
<_FirePhoenix_> >"<
<_FirePhoenix_> docs=documents
<_FirePhoenix_> Tài liệu bác ơi
<vubuntor177> troi
<vubuntor177> mới bít cái này
<vubuntor177> :D
<vubuntor177> em tim không ra tài liệu nào hết
<vubuntor177> search gg thì có được đoạn scripts trên
<nobawk> lâu rồi ko dùng conky nên ko nhớ
<nobawk> bật system monitor lên kill conky đi
<nobawk> rồi vào terminal chạy conky xem nó báo lỗi gì
<vubuntor177> Conky: /home/trongminh/.conkyrc: 11: config file error Conky: statfs '/media/4E6625F96625E287': No such file or directory Conky: statfs '/media/DATA': No such file or directory Conky: one or more $endif's are missing Conky: forked to background, pid is 2913 trongminh@trongminh-Satellite-L505D:~$  Conky: desktop window (22000be) is subwindow of root window (a5) Conky: window type - normal Conky: drawing to created window (0x2a0
<vubuntor177> oach
<vubuntor177> doi e ty
<nobawk> đó thấy lỗi rồi thì sửa đi
<vubuntor177> làm sao sửa cái "no such files directory" nhỉ
<vubuntor177> :-?
<nobawk> tức là cái đường dẫn ko đúng
<nobawk> ko có file
<nobawk> xoá cái dòng dùng cái đó đi là xong
<vubuntor177> hĩ
<vubuntor177> ngay cái dòng cua battery luôn
<vubuntor177> bác nào có cái script này hog
<vubuntor177> share cho e voi
<vubuntor177> cái này nó báo lỗi nè
<nobawk> có cái script khác
<nobawk> nhưng xoá đi lâu rồi
<nobawk> ${color F8DF58}${font StyleBats:size=16}8${font}  Battery: ${battery_percent}% ${battery_bar}
<nobawk> thay bằng dòng này xem
<vubuntor177> ok
<_FirePhoenix_> conky thì chịu khó tự chỉnh hoặc đi kiếm :P
<vubuntor177> duoc roi bac ah
<vubuntor177> thank bac nha
<vubuntor177> thank moi nguoi
<vubuntor177> :D
<_FirePhoenix_> Của mình chỉ để hiển thị thông tin cơ bản =))
 * nobawk dùng cái khác ngon hơn ko cần conky
<sowngold> da quay tro lai ubuntu 10.04 sao mot thoi gian sai ubuntu 11.04
<sowngold> that khung khiep voi ubuntu 11.04
<FirePhoenix|Away> =))
<vubuntor416> alo
<vubuntor416> moi nguoi cho minh hỏi
<_FirePhoenix_> !ask
<ubot2> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<vubuntor416> mình cài ubuntu xong dùng bt
<vubuntor416> khi restart
<vubuntor416> mat mạng
<vubuntor416> mình ko biết chỉnh ntn
<vubuntor416> alo
<vubuntor416> hướng dẫn mình giúp mình
<vubuntor416> cài ubuntu xong mình dùng bt
<vubuntor416> nhưng khi khởi động lại máy thì bị mất mạng
<vubuntor416> mình dùng ubuntu 11.04
<_Tux_> vubuntor416: chích điện cho con card mạng đê
<vubuntor416> là sao hả bạn
<_Tux_> lấy 2 đầu dây 220V dí vô
<vubuntor416> ec
<vubuntor416> có cách khác ko??
<lmq2401> vubuntor416: có thông tin gì chi tiết hơn không? Nếu không thì thử cách của _Tux_ đi
<vubuntor416> eo` nguy hiểm thế à
<vubuntor416> mình dùng máy case
<vubuntor416> chả biết card ở đâu
<vubuntor416> mà có khi ko có cad ấy
<vubuntor416> :))
<vubuntor416> có ai biết ko
<vubuntor416> chỉ mình với
<vubuntor416> ubuntu mất mạng win vẫn chạy bt
<lmq2401> chỉ cái gì? chỉ chỗ của card mạng hả?
<vubuntor416> cài xong ubuntu
<vubuntor416> khởi động lại máy
<vubuntor416> ubuntu mất mantgj
<vubuntor416> win có mạng bt
<sowngold> cai drive cho ubuntu di
<lmq2401> vubuntor416: nó mất mạng rồi hết cứu được rồi! Đem nó đi chôn đi
<lmq2401> vubuntor416: kiểm tra driver đầy đủ chưa
<vubuntor318> mọi người cho em hỏi làm thế nào để thiết lập 1 phần mềm có thể khởi động cùng hệ thống trên fedora nhỉ :(
<_FirePhoenix_> .g autostart in fedora
<bkphenny> _FirePhoenix_: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/fedora-35/autostart-programs-at-login-270666/
<bksupybot> Title: autostart programs at login (at www.linuxquestions.org)
<vubuntor318> ok! thank you, để mình nghiên cứu, có gì thắc mắc sẽ hỏi thêm :D
<vubuntor318> hok có hướng giải quyết mà :(
<_FirePhoenix_> Đang chạy  DE gì :|
<_FirePhoenix_> Chuồn rồi :P
<vubuntor043> @@
<vubuntor043> Ai nói tiếng việt không?
 * lmq2401 đang tập nói tiếng Việt
<vubuntor043> mình có 1 bài linux code c không làm được ai đó giúp mình đc không? tks
 * lmq2401 không biết tiếng "C"
<vubuntor043> Code c chứ không phải tiếng C
<vubuntor043> C or C++
<lmq2401> nhiều người giúp được nhưng chắc là không muốn giúp đâu
<vubuntor043> Sau khi đặt câu hỏi hãy chờ đợt ít phút, vì mọi người có thể đang bận Mọi người sẽ cố gắng giải quyết vấn đề của bạn (nếu biết)
<vubuntor043> @@
<vubuntor043> Viết các ứng dụng tÆ°Æ¡ng đương với các lệnh sau trong shell của hệ điều hành Linux: - Lệnh “ps –A” - Lệnh “kill” (không tham số và có tham số “-9”) ChÆ°Æ¡ng trình cho phép người dùng liệt kê tất cả các tiến trình đang chạy trên máy tính và cho phép người dùng dừng 1 tiến trình đang chạy thong qua ID của tiến trình đó. Kết quả trả vá
<lmq2401> ngôn ngữ này thì mình không hiểu thật rồi :))
<vubuntor043> đừng giơn nữa
 * lmq2401 đâu có giỡn
<vubuntor043> eo
<vubuntor043> ai ơi biết help mình đi
<_Tux_> vubuntor043: lol
<_Tux_> vubuntor043: thế tìm hiểu đến đâu rồi
<_Tux_> cứ *gấp* này *gấp* nọ
<_Tux_> vậy làm được gì rồi ?
<vubuntor043> Thật
<vubuntor043> còn ngày mai nữa
<vubuntor043> tối mai nộp
<vubuntor043> Mình chỉ code c# không? c trên linux này chịu hẳn
<_Tux_> vubuntor043: vậy sao có bài tập này ?
<_Tux_> chỗ này có làm bài tập hộ đâu
<vubuntor043> Uhm
<vubuntor043> Mình mong mọi người giúp mình
<_Tux_> vubuntor043: có biết code C không ?
 * lmq2401 thấy câu hỏi toàn dấu ??????? chẳng đọc được gì
<vubuntor043> có
<vubuntor043> một chút
 * _Tux_ thấy ai code được C# là sn lắm ;)
<_Tux_> vubuntor043: thế thì google đi :D
<_Tux_> lazy coder
<vubuntor043> C# cũng tạm
<vubuntor043> google cả ngày rồi bạn à
<_Tux_> lolz
<_Tux_> vubuntor043: thế thì bạn google quá kém !
<_Tux_> cả ngày mà chưa ra ?
<vubuntor043> Bạn cho mình cái link ex nào
<vubuntor043> @@
<_Tux_> .g how to c program kill process pid
<bkphenny> _Tux_: http://forums.devshed.com/c-programming-42/c-function-to-find-a-process-id-and-kill-it-65395.html
<bksupybot> Title: C function to find a process ID and kill it - Dev Shed (at forums.devshed.com)
<vubuntor043> sặc sặc
<vubuntor043> mình đâu có tìm site nước ngoài bjo đâu :D
<_Tux_> vubuntor043: lười vậy thì chịu
<vubuntor043> Còn cái link nào nữa không?
<vubuntor043> Việt nam khan hiếm qá
<_Tux_> vubuntor043: google đi hàng đống
<_Tux_> vubuntor043: bạn học CNTT năm mấy rồi ?
<_Tux_> (đoán ít cũng phải năm 3)
<vubuntor043> năm thứ 2
<_Tux_> vubuntor043: google cả ngày
<_Tux_> =))
<vubuntor043> Bạn ơi !
 * _Tux_ thấy con bkphenny thông minh, mình cho nó có 5s ;)
<vubuntor043> Link khi nảy mới ex kill còn ps -a thì sao
<vubuntor043> sặc
<vubuntor043> Khổ sv năm II con nhà quê nó khổ vậy
<_Tux_> vubuntor043: thì đọc cái lib sysclt đi
<_Tux_> ngồi đấy mà đợi người ta vứt code cho thì ...
<_Tux_> vubuntor043: nhà quê thì làm sao
<_Tux_> (con nhà quê)
<vubuntor043> Mới đc dùng máy tính 1 năm nay thôi
<vubuntor043> bạn dạy cho mình cách tìm trên google đc không?
<_Tux_> biện minh !
<_Tux_> vubuntor043: thì mình cần tìm gì
<_Tux_> mình gõ vào đó thôi
<vubuntor043> sặc sặc
<vubuntor043> cái khi nảy bạn gữi cho mình tìm ntn
<_Tux_> vubuntor043: đấy, mình cũng chỉ làm thế thui
<_Tux_> lolz
<vubuntor043> đấy = ???
<vubuntor043> Bạn đang dùng linux hay windows đây
<_Tux_> vubuntor043: windows 3.1
<vubuntor043> ?
<vubuntor043> Nghe lần đầu
<vubuntor043> =))
<_Tux_> vubuntor043: nhà quê, mới dùng máy tính nên chỉ chạy được bản đó thui
<vubuntor043> ặc ặc
<vubuntor043> Thôi xin ông?
<vubuntor043> Ông có yahoo không ? cho tôi rồi giúp tôi chút đc không?
<lmq2401> vubuntor043 là chị à?
<vubuntor043> sặc
<vubuntor043> cho tôi cái ym vs
<vubuntor043> :D
#ubuntu-vn 2011-06-16
<vubuntor012> ?
<vubuntor012> Co ai o day hong ?
<vubuntor012> giup do em voi
<vubuntor012> co ai hong giup em voi
<vubuntor012> Co AI HONG CHO EM HOI VOI
<vubuntor012> EM LA NEWBIE
<vubuntor012> MOI SU DUNG UBUNTU DC 1 NGAY
<vubuntor012> AI CO NICK YAHOO THI PM EM : cacaoyoubin
<Codai2810> !ask | vubuntor012
<ubot2> vubuntor012: Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<vubuntor012> Cho minh hoi !!! minh phai lam gi voi ubuntu day
<vubuntor012> moi su dung ngay dau
<vubuntor012> neu co nick chat thi huong dan~ se~ de~ hon do
<Codai2810> vubuntor012: thế đây ko phải nick chat à?
<vubuntor012> khong y minh noi la yahoo do ban
<Codai2810> vubuntor012: cái này thì khác gì yahoo?
<vubuntor012> thoi vay minh hoi lun nha
<Codai2810> !ask
<ubot2> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<vubuntor012> sao hoi` do' minh cai ban 9.10 mua dia~ vao trong thi chua co phan` mem gi`
<vubuntor012> nhung khi down ban 11.04 nay ve nhiu phan mem co san
<vubuntor012> nhung minh cam thay co vai phan mem ko thich va ko huu dung
<vubuntor012> tai sao ban 11.04 nay lai co day` du~ vay
<Codai2810> vubuntor012: bản 9.10 cũng nhiều phần mềm có sẵn, bạn không biết vì bạn không để ý
<Codai2810> vubuntor012: ubuntu 11.04 khác về giao diện là chủ yếu thôi, có lẽ nhờ giao diện mới mà bạn tìm thấy nhiều phần mềm ;))
<Codai2810> vubuntor012: phần mềm nào không thích thì bạn có thể gỡ bỏ
<vubuntor012> nhung ma nhiu` qua'
<Codai2810> vubuntor012: nếu bạn mới chỉ dùng 1 ngày thì link sau đây có ích cho bạn:
<Codai2810> !bg | vubuntor012
<ubot2> vubuntor012: http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Beginner_Guide
<bksupybot> Title: Tài liệu cho người mới dùng Ubuntu – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor012> ah cho minh hoi 1 cau nua
<vubuntor012> ubuntu nay co gi hay ha ban
<Codai2810> vubuntor012: nếu bạn tò mò thì đọc tài liệu trên và tìm hiểu từ từ sẽ biết, tự cảm nhận thì tốt hơn là nghe, vì trăm nghe ko bằng một thấy
<vubuntor012> vay cam on ban
<Codai2810> vubuntor012: yw
<vubuntor012> cho hoi cau nay nua
 * Codai2810 máy hết pin rồi, lặn
<vubuntor012> minh dang xai 11.4 co nen doi lai 10.10 hong
<Codai2810> !ask
<ubot2> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<vubuntor012> tai nghe noi 10.10 ban tot
<Codai2810> vubuntor012: tùy bạn, nếu không thích giao diện của ubuntu 11.04 thì bạn có thể dùng 10.10
<vubuntor012> 2 cai khac nhau ah`
<vubuntor012> minh ko the tuong tuong dc no khac nhu the nao`
<Codai2810> vubuntor012: bạn có thể tìm hiểu sự khác nhau giữa 2 bản khi tra cứu trong diễn đàn ubuntu-vn.org
<vubuntor012> tim hoai` hong thay gi` het
 * Codai2810 máy hết pin, hibernate
<Codai2810> vubuntor012: bạn tìm bài giới thiệu ubuntu 11.04 sẽ thấy
<vubuntor012> mun kiem ban nao ma chua cai gi het de tu minh cau do'
<Codai2810> vubuntor012: máy mình hết pin rồi, chào bạn
<trannam_it> alo
<trannam_it> co ai o do cho oi voi nao
<GeekComp> !ask
<ubot2> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<GeekComp> trannam_it: tên này cùng tên vs mình ta
<trannam_it> hii
<GeekComp> đặt cái nick mà giống nick yahoo mình ngày xưa thế
<trannam_it> ten dep nen trung nhieu day ma ;))
<trannam_it> ah
<trannam_it> moi nguoi cho minh hoi
<trannam_it> sao minh cai dat phan mem bang lenh apt-get
<trannam_it> ma no toan bao invalid operation ko ah
<trannam_it> phan mem nao cung vay :(
<GeekComp> lỗi gói nào đó
<GeekComp> nên nó ếu depackage nữa
<trannam_it> ko co
<GeekComp> chắc chắn có
<trannam_it> khi double click vao no van cai dat binh thuong ma
<GeekComp> ặc
<GeekComp> thế đã có sudo chửa?
<trannam_it> co rui
<trannam_it> ma van vay ah
<GeekComp> post cái lỗi lên đây coai
<GeekComp> !paste
<ubot2> Nội dung >4 dòng, copy và paste vào trang http://paste.ubuntu.com rồi gửi link vào đây.
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<trannam_it> trannam@trannam-laptop:~/Downloads$ sudo apt-get x-unikey_1.0.4-5_i386.deb
<trannam_it> [sudo] password for trannam:
<trannam_it> E: Invalid operation x-unikey_1.0.4-5_i386.deb
<GeekComp> ọc
<GeekComp> má
<trannam_it> :D
<trannam_it> sao a?
<GeekComp> bố còn lôi cả số hiệu phiên bản ra nữa
<GeekComp> x-unikey  là đủ
<trannam_it> tuc la ko can .deb ha ban
<GeekComp> ko
<trannam_it> hik
<trannam_it> tai minh moi tap su dung linux thoi
<trannam_it> :(
<GeekComp> trannam_it: ở đâu ta?
<trannam_it> cai j o dau ?
<GeekComp> trannam_it: quê đâu, nhà ở đâu?
<trannam_it> o VN ban ah
<trannam_it> :d
<GeekComp> @>@
<GeekComp> fsck
 * GeekComp cạp cạp |MrKo| 
<|MrKo|> :|
<trannam_it> ua?
<trannam_it> sao de x-unikey ko van ko dc nhi?
<GeekComp> móa
<|MrKo|> day'
<GeekComp> chơi gì ác dzậy
<|MrKo|> lai. noi' den' van' de` go~ TV
<|MrKo|> van~ chua lam` an gi` dc
<|MrKo|> nan the'
<GeekComp> có ppa chưa thế?
<GeekComp> |MrKo|: dùng ibus-unikey
<|MrKo|> hix
<GeekComp> sudo apt-get ibus-unikey vô
<|MrKo|> em cai` ca ibus, scim va` x-unikey
<|MrKo|> deu` ko an thua
<GeekComp> xong vô phần Phương pháp gõ bàn phím
<|MrKo|> em dung` fedora anh a.
<GeekComp> dzui nhể
<|MrKo|> con` Ku thi` em dung` scim voi ibus ko dc
<|MrKo|> nhung x-uni thi` ngon roi`
<GeekComp> U thạo chưa mà chơi Fe
<|MrKo|> Fe em thay cung~ na na' ma`
<|MrKo|> yum cung~ ko khac gi` apt-get may'
<GeekComp> móa ibus dễ thế mà toàn thấy các bố kêu trời
<|MrKo|> =))
<GeekComp> thoai đi cạp rơm
<|MrKo|> nhanh the'
<Geek|google> nấu đã pa
<|MrKo|> =))
<Geek|google> rơm cũng phải nhuyễn mới nuốt đk chớ
<Geek|google> già cả móm mém hết ồi
<vubuntor936> Cho hoi ubuntu, xubuntu, kubuntu 3 ban nay thi ban nao xai tot vay, con ban edubuntu thi chuyen ve dao giuc minh khong noi. 3 ban kia ban nao nhe nhat chay ngon nhat
<|MrKo|> nhe. nhat' Xu
<|MrKo|> ngon mat' nhat' Ku
<|MrKo|> U tam` tam. =))
<Geek|google> nhẹ nhất Lu
<|MrKo|> ay' anh
<Geek|google> @>@
<|MrKo|> dang hoi so sanh' 3 cai' kia ma`
<|MrKo|> =))
<vubuntor936> nhung
<vubuntor936> em nen xai ban nao thi ok
<Geek|google> cấu hình?
<vubuntor936> cho em chut
<Geek|google> thích KDE or Unity or Gnome or Xfce or..
<vubuntor936> Cpu intel atom(TM)N550 (1.5ghz,1MB L2 cache )
<vubuntor936> ram 1gb DDR3
<|MrKo|> fluxbox
<|MrKo|> =))
<vubuntor936> storage 320 GB HDD
<Geek|google> Atom thì cứ chơi Ku cho mấu
<vubuntor936> em dang cai ban ubuntu trong may ne`
<Geek|google> dùng U cũng đk
<Geek|google> chả sao cả khác nhau mỗi cái giao diện
<vubuntor936> nhung ma sao em thay co nhiu phan mem ko thich
<Geek|google> hết
<Geek|google> oạch
<Geek|google> thì chuyển Ku cũng đk
<vubuntor936> phan mem gi hong hiu gi` het
<Geek|google> @>@
<vubuntor936> ko biet no co tac dung gi`
<Geek|google> (_._!)
<vubuntor936> anh geek
<vubuntor936> co nick chat yahoo ko
<vubuntor936> cho em xin di
<Geek|google> geekcomp_foss
<vubuntor936> em add roi do
<Geek|google> yup
<vubuntor482> hello
<|MrKo|> helu
<vubuntor482> may qua
<vubuntor482> minh bi vuong 1 van de
<vubuntor482> ban giup minh voi
<|MrKo|> uh
<|MrKo|> neu' dc
<|MrKo|> minh` ga` lam' :"|
<vubuntor482> lam sao de upload file len remote server the
<|MrKo|> =))
<vubuntor482> sao sao
<|MrKo|> botay.com roi
<vubuntor482> ec
<vubuntor482> cha le minh cung botay.vn
<vubuntor482> :((
<|MrKo|> hoi ve` server thi` thoi
<|MrKo|> =))
<vubuntor482> :)
<vubuntor482> minh cung cha biet
<vubuntor482> khi dung win thi nghe noi phai dung ftp gi gi ay
<vubuntor482> gio cai server no cai linux
<vubuntor482> bo tay
<vubuntor482> :(
<vubuntor516> Có bạn nào giúp mình bài này vs
<vubuntor516> Viết các ứng dụng tương đương với các lệnh sau trong shell của hệ điều hành Linux: - Lệnh “ps –A”
<vubuntor516> Alo
<vubuntor516> Viết các ứng dụng tương đương với các lệnh sau trong shell của hệ điều hành Linux: - Lệnh “ps –A”
<nobawk> ở đây ko giải bài tập hộ
<vubuntor516> Bạn cho mình tài liệu hay cái gì mình làm cũng đc mà
<nobawk> chắc thầy phải dạy lý thuyết rồi thì mới cho bài tập chứ
<nobawk> ko lẽ tự nhiên bắt về nhà làm?
<vubuntor516> Mình nghĩ học môn này mất 1 time
<vubuntor516> Mong các bạn giúp mình ! Cho mình ít tài liệu
<nobawk> việc học của bạn ko có liên quan gì đến mình
<nobawk> bạn ko đủ kiến thức thì thầy cho bạn rớt thế thôi
<nobawk> cách tốt nhất để giúp bạn là để bạn tự học
<nobawk> chứ ko phải giải hộ bạn rồi để bạn rớt
<nobawk> thế thôi
<chungbd> .g tlpd bash
<bkphenny> chungbd: http://tldp.org/LDP/Bash-Beginners-Guide/html/Bash-Beginners-Guide.html
<chungbd> vubuntor516, bạn đọc cuốn đấy thử xem
<nobawk> bài giảng của thầy còn ko đọc thì chìa cái này ra làm chi :3
<chungbd> :3
<vubuntor516> Bọn mình học trực tuyến học xong không có tài liệu gì hết trơn
<vubuntor516> Link trên die rồi bạn ơi
 * chungbd vẫn vào bình thường
<chungbd> lol
<|MrKo|> !ask
<ubot2> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<|MrKo|> =))
<|MrKo|> cai' nay` hay ghe
<vubuntor516> Viết các ứng dụng tương đương với các lệnh sau trong shell của hệ điều hành Linux: - Lệnh “ps –A”  Lệnh “kill” (không tham số và có tham số “-9”)
<vubuntor516> Mình viết đc kill rồi còn ps a mình chịu
<vubuntor516> ?
<vubuntor516> Viết các ứng dụng tÆ°Æ¡ng đương với các lệnh sau trong shell của hệ điều hành Linux: - Lệnh “ps –A” - Lệnh “kill” (không tham số và có tham số “-9”) ChÆ°Æ¡ng trình cho phép người dùng liệt kê tất cả các tiến trình đang chạy trên máy tính và cho phép người dùng dừng 1 tiến trình đang chạy thong qua ID của tiến trình đó. Kết quả trả vá
<vubuntor516> Viết các ứng dụng tÆ°Æ¡ng đương với các lệnh sau trong shell của hệ điều hành Linux: - Lệnh “ps –A” - Lệnh “kill” (không tham số và có tham số “-9”) ChÆ°Æ¡ng trình cho phép người dùng liệt kê tất cả các tiến trình đang chạy trên máy tính và cho phép người dùng dừng 1 tiến trình đang chạy thong qua ID của tiến trình đó. Kết quả trả vá
<vubuntor516> Viết các ứng dụng tÆ°Æ¡ng đương với các lệnh sau trong shell của hệ điều hành Linux: - Lệnh “ps –A” - Lệnh “kill” (không tham số và có tham số “-9”) ChÆ°Æ¡ng trình cho phép người dùng liệt kê tất cả các tiến trình đang chạy trên máy tính và cho phép người dùng dừng 1 tiến trình đang chạy thong qua ID của tiến trình đó. Kết quả trả vá
<vubuntor026> dangkhoa12|off
<vubuntor516> Viết các ứng dụng tÆ°Æ¡ng đương với các lệnh sau trong shell của hệ điều hành Linux: - Lệnh “ps –A” - Lệnh “kill” (không tham số và có tham số “-9”) ChÆ°Æ¡ng trình cho phép người dùng liệt kê tất cả các tiến trình đang chạy trên máy tính và cho phép người dùng dừng 1 tiến trình đang chạy thong qua ID của tiến trình đó. Kết quả trả vá
<_Tux_> vl câu hỏi đã 2 ngày
<_Tux_> haha
<_Tux_> vubuntor516: sẽ không ai code hộ bác đâu
<_Tux_> cố gắng đợi thầy code hộ >:)
<vubuntor516> tôi nói mấy lần rồi ! tôi mới chỉ code đc kill còn ps-a @@
<vubuntor516> Thật bùn
<_Tux_> vubuntor516: cứ buồn đi
<_Tux_> coder mà thế thì còn buồn nhiều há há
<vubuntor516> Ok
<vubuntor516> Tôi sẻ trở lại vào 1 ngày gần nhất
<vubuntor516> Cay cú lắm rồi
<vubuntor516> :D
<dungwd> help me, start manager
<dungwd> khong thay doi c
<themadclown> unlock chÆ°a?
<dungwd> unclock la sao
<dungwd> có ai hem?
<|MrKo|> co' em day
<|MrKo|> =))
<themadclown> làm sao mà ko thay đổi đc?
<dungwd> giúp mình chỉnh startup manager đi
<dungwd> mình đã chọn hệ điều hành mà mình muốn rồi
<dungwd> nhưng khởi động vô nó vẫn là dòng đầu tiên
<dungwd> không thay đổi gì cả
<|MrKo|> the' thi` thu? config bang` file di anh a. :))
<dungwd> ok
<dungwd> để thử xem sao
<dungwd> mà mình chỉ thích click chuột thôi
<Codai2810> dungwd: thế thì windows hợp với bạn hơn
<|MrKo|> nhung anh oi dung` linux la` phai go~ no' moi' suong' =))
<dungwd> trui, mấy bạn hỏng biết rằng, nếu linux đáp ứng dc nhu cầu như window thì dân IT kiếm dc nhiều tiền đó
<dungwd> he he
<Codai2810> dungwd: bạn nhầm rồi
<Codai2810> dungwd: linux vốn là miễn phí nguồn mở mà
<_Tux_> dungwd: windows đếu đáp ứng được
<_Tux_> nên mình đang phải xài linux vật vã đây
<_Tux_> sướng cái quái giề
<_Tux_> móa
 * _Tux_ hận Linux
 * Codai2810 thấy dân IT câu cơm bằng linux rất đông
<|MrKo|> =))
<|MrKo|> anh Tuc' han. Linux ma` tren 4rum thay' han. ca win luon
<Codai2810> _Tux_: cafe ko anh, em đang ức chế và bức xúc
<|MrKo|> chac mai sau chuyen sang Mac
<_Tux_> Codai2810: 9h10 rồi em gái ơi :))
<_Tux_> |MrKo|: Mac ếu chơi được dotNOT
<Codai2810> :-<
<_Tux_> ta phải làm sao đây
<Codai2810> thôi vậy
<Codai2810> _Tux_: casio fx 500 A
<Codai2810> ngon bổ rẻ, đc mang vào phòng thi :)
<dungwd> he he
<_Tux_> Codai2810: cafe phải rủ sớm chứ
<_Tux_> mà em ở quê thì phê pháo giề
<Codai2810> _Tux_: đg HN nà
<Codai2810> tối mai về
<dungwd> không tìm thấy file menu.lst trong thư mục /boot/grub/
<|MrKo|> eo`
<dungwd> giờ làm sao?
<|MrKo|> grub2 thi` lam` gi` menu.lst
<_Tux_> dungwd: khóc đi đừng ngại ngùng
<_Tux_> |MrKo|: sao không có
<dungwd> ặc
<dungwd> vậy làm sao?
<_Tux_> tạo ra là có hết =))
<|MrKo|> =))
<dungwd> ặc, tạo ra thì biết nhập gì vô
<|MrKo|> thi` day'
<|MrKo|> bac' ko nhap. dc thi` tim` cach' khac'
<_Tux_> dungwd: Google this :)
<lmq2401> hình như có 2 chỗ chỉnh grub2 là /boot/grub/grub.cfg và /etc/default/grub
<|MrKo|> chinh o? grub.cfg xong roi` update-grub la` het'
<|MrKo|> =))
<lmq2401> nếu chỉnh ở /etc/default/grub thì phải chạy 'update-grub' để nó update cái /boot/grub/grub.cfg
 * _Tux_ giờ mình mới biết
 * lmq2401 chắc phải thêm chữ hình như trước mọi câu
 * lmq2401 tốt nhất im lặng, trả lời riêng từng người
<dungwd> hi, vô rồi, giờ hỏng biết làm sao để chọn mặc định hệ điều hành mình muốn
<_Tux_> dungwd: dùng 1 cái thôi, đỡ phải chọn
<Codai2810> dungwd: lắm sẹo, gỡ 1 thằng đi
<lmq2401> Codai2810: lắm sẹo nghĩa là gì?
<dungwd> khổ nỗi có những phần mềm không thể cài trên linux dc, nên mình mới có nhiều cái
<Codai2810> lmq2401: đi học tiếng việt đi rồi hẵng học ngôn ngữ lập trình :P
<|MrKo|> de? time out la` 100s roi` chon. gi` thi` chon. =))
<Codai2810> dungwd: đi dùng uyn đâu đi
<dungwd> à, vì có nhũng cái bên win không có
<dungwd> nên phải qua đ6y
<dungwd> thật ra đâu phải tại tui đâu
<dungwd> tại những người ta ra mấy thứ này chứ bộ
<dungwd> thay vì họ tạo ra 1 thứ, chẳng hạn con gái, có 1 kiểu duy nhất, tui xài 1 lần là hiểu
 * _Tux_ nghĩ thằng nào xài thứ *cancer* linux
<dungwd> lần sau xài đứa khác cũng y chang
<_Tux_> thì phải cố mà đọc man và config mấy cái thứ đơn giản này chứ
<_Tux_> dungwd: xài thì hài
<_Tux_> hem xài thì té
<dungwd> hic, tại mình không hiểu tại sao, click chuột không được
<_Tux_> end game =))
<dungwd> click chuột chẳng qua là nó edit dùm mấy file config thôi
<dungwd> vậy mà tại sao nó làm ko dc
<dungwd> why , why
<_Tux_> dungwd: hô hô
 * _Tux_ cười đểu dungwd 
<dungwd> hic
<dungwd> nếu mấy bạn dẹp bỏ được mấy tư tưởng kỳ thị, thì mới có xã hội mới dc, đúng là người VN
<|MrKo|> :"|
 * lmq2401 thấy có chủ đề mới, dựa cột lắng nghe
<|MrKo|> ngai. ghe
<dungwd> mình ko chê hay khen cái nào, quan trọng là phải biếng nó thành thứ tiện dụng
 * Codai2810 nghi bạn dungwd là người tq
 * lmq2401 chờ nghe dungwd nói tiếp
<dungwd> he he... Người Trung Quốc hay hơn người Việt mình nhiều
<Codai2810> tất nhiên là hay hơn rầu
<Codai2810> còn biết ăn thịt người nữa là.......
<dungwd> họ biết tự hào dân tộc, còn mình thì tự hào dân tộc người nước khác
<lmq2401> dungwd: thâm hơn!
<|MrKo|> gi` ma` tu. hao` nuoc' khac'
<Codai2810> dungwd: thế bạn đang tự hào dân tộc hay tự hào dân tộc người nước khác thế?
<|MrKo|> bac' ko thay' dang chem' bon. TQ am` am` a` =))
<dungwd> chém đâu mà chém
<dungwd> năn nỉ nó hay sao đó
<dungwd> tức hông?
<vubuntor169> room nay mo lau chua vay cac PAC
<lmq2401> dungwd: thấy chút gió định chém nhưng đang ở kênh #ubuntu-vn nên thôi
 * Codai2810 giống lmq2401, lặn
<|MrKo|> sang #vnloser chem'
<|MrKo|> =))
<vubuntor169> em dung ubuntu gan duoc 2 nam roi
<dungwd> tôi lên đây lần nào cũng vậy
<vubuntor169> ma gionay moi thay cai room nay
<dungwd> hỏi cách sử dụng thì toàn là cười chế giễu
<Codai2810> dungwd: vì bạn ko chịu google cơ, hỏi toàn những cái mà google 1 câu là ra
<dungwd> bạn ở sài gòn hay ở đâu
<dungwd> bạn gặp tôi đi
<dungwd> tôi đưa máy cho bạn
<Codai2810> dungwd: mình ở HN
<|MrKo|> neu' bac' co' hoi o day thi` cung~ lai. dc redirect sang google
<|MrKo|> dang` nao` cha the' =))
<dungwd> bạn bấm google mà ra cách sửa dc thì gì tôi cũng chịu
<Codai2810> dungwd: tất nhiên là ra rồi
<|MrKo|> =))
<|MrKo|> haizz`
<Codai2810> |MrKo|: dạy bạn ý google hộ mình với :-<
 * lmq2401 đặt tay vào bàn phím chuẩn bị nghe đề bài!
<|MrKo|> day'
<|MrKo|> G
<|MrKo|> dc chua bac'
<dungwd> thà Ubuntu đừng làm phiên bản desktop
<|MrKo|> chuan bi. O O nay`
<dungwd> chỉ có gõ thôi, không chuột
<dungwd> thì tôi hỏi chi
<|MrKo|> :"|
<|MrKo|> benh. cua bac' nhieu` ng` gap. lam' roi`
<Codai2810> dungwd: thế uyn đâu ko có cmd à?
<|MrKo|> popular roi`
<dungwd> vậy tôi bạn, giờ làm sao sửa cái quỷ đó mà không cần mở file config ra
<dungwd> click chuột thôi
<|MrKo|> may' bac' ko dung` cach click chuot. dc
<|MrKo|> thi` bac; lam` cach khac'
<lmq2401> dungwd: ấn Ctrl + Alt + F1 (2,3..) gõ lệnh thoải mái!
<|MrKo|> sao cu' phai xoan' vao` day' lam` gi`
<dungwd> đời người ngắn ngủi, học quá nhiều rồi, học thuộc mấy file config này nữa chắc điên luôn quá :((
<|MrKo|> :"|
<Codai2810> dungwd: bạn học đc những gì, dạy mình với
<|MrKo|> em len google search toan` copy + paste
<|MrKo|> nho' lai. chac' dien
<dungwd> nói túm lại, bữa nay buồn bạn gái quá, lên phá chơi, he he
<dungwd> bye cả nhà nha!
<dungwd> Good night
<vubuntor169> ca nha cho em hoi 1 ti
<lmq2401> !ask
<|MrKo|> !ask
<ubot2> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<|MrKo|> =))
<|MrKo|> vui ghe
<vubuntor169> code chat room nay cho vao  website duoc ko
<lmq2401> vubuntor169: website nào vậy?
<vubuntor169> ko co gi:D
<vubuntor169> minh dinh cho 1 doan code len web cua minh
<vubuntor169> tao room cong cong
<vubuntor169> hiemhoa.com
<vubuntor169> phim con HEO
<|MrKo|> :"|
<|MrKo|> thu vao` cai'
<vubuntor169> hom nay dang sai ban 11.04
<vubuntor169> tu nhien chet cai HDD
<vubuntor169> setup lai ban 8.10
<vubuntor169> cu chuoi  that
<vubuntor923> bua nay con dang ky AO UBUNTU duoc nua ko cac pAC
<vubuntor680> chao`
<vubuntor680> em co 1 thac mac
<vubuntor680> mong moi nguoi giai dap dum`
<lmq2401> !ask
<ubot2> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<vubuntor560> alo123
<GeekComp> hmm quit ròi lại join hmm
#ubuntu-vn 2011-06-17
<vubuntor736> anh nao rành về c++ trên ubuntu giúp em với
<vubuntor736> no one help me
<vubuntor736> ?
<anyoneofus> vubuntor736: ?
<anyoneofus> !ask | vubuntor736
<ubot2> vubuntor736: Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<anyoneofus> vubuntor736: có át min _Tux_ kìa, hỏi gì thì tranh thủ hỏi đi
 * anyoneofus lủi thủi chui vô xó
<nobawk> bạn kia quit rồi còn đâu mà hỏi
<anyoneofus> sao /me vẫn tab được nhỉ? :-\
<anyoneofus> lol
<nobawk> client lởm?
 * anyoneofus xài irssi mà
<vubuntor396> co ai k
<vubuntor396> giup minh voi
<anyoneofus> !ask | vubuntor396
<ubot2> vubuntor396: Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<vubuntor396> lam sao de tang toc download zay ban
<vubuntor396> minh download thay cham qua ah
<vubuntor396> hic
<vubuntor396> co ai k
<lostfile> ?
<vubuntor396> lam sao de tang toc download cho ubuntu y
<lostfile> vubuntor396: dùng multiget
<vubuntor396> ah
<vubuntor396> cho minh hoi luon
<lostfile> hoặc plugin downthemall thên FF
<vubuntor396> sao cai dat lampp xong rui,ma khi minh cho wordpress hoac joomla k chay duoc
<vubuntor396> minh da cau hinh lai file confile trong ma nguon do rui
<lostfile> sao? hỏi vậy sao trả lời! Ai biết bạn cấu hình như thế nào đâu!?
<vubuntor396> thi minh cau hinh dung rui,nhung chay k  co duoc
<vubuntor396> khi cai lampp co phai cau hinh phan nao nua k
<lostfile> khi setup web server xong thì viết file php cơ bản để test php và mysql
<vubuntor396> uh
<lostfile> cấu hình đúng >< chạy ko được
<vubuntor396> uh
<vubuntor396> cau hinh dung
<vubuntor396> cung k thay bao gi het
<lostfile> LAB trên howtoforce rất nhiều
<lostfile> bạn lên đó xem và làm theo là được
<vubuntor396> hix
<lostfile> step by step còn hix gì nữa bạn
<lostfile> quá rõ ràng rồi
<vubuntor396> no bao loi la :Object not found!
<vubuntor396> Error 404
<vubuntor396> ma k hieu lun
<lostfile> kiểm tra xem dịch vụ httpd, mysql chạy chưa
<lostfile> dùng telnet command test open port
<vubuntor396> uh
<vubuntor396> minh thu da
<vubuntor432> alo 123
<linhmoi> hi all:)
<linhmoi> may ban cho minh hoi chut dc ko?
<vubuntor963> Alo
<vubuntor963> Tux_ có đó ko ạ
<vubuntor055> mini me
<vubuntor055> fuck
<vubuntor229> C4NoC: thuc ra cung co irc client cho mobile nhung ko hieu sao java o may nay te qua. toan crash ah :(
<C4NoC> z1y: :3
<C4NoC> :3
 * vubuntor229 tab nhầm roài :(
<Stanley00> _Tux_: có nick xiteen9x đi spam diễn đàn kìa Tux ơi
<vubuntor854> xin loi
<vubuntor854> toi co vai van de
<vubuntor487> Làm ơn chỉ cho mình cài đặt font tiếng việt cho ubuntu đi ! Thanks
<kid__> font tiếng Việt?
<vubuntor487> uh
<kid__> nghĩa là gì?
<kid__> http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?t=127
<bksupybot> Title: Cài thêm font cho Office - Xem chủ đề | Diễn đàn Ubuntu Việt Nam (at forum.ubuntu-vn.org)
#ubuntu-vn 2011-06-18
<vubuntor007> goog all
<vubuntor007> *good all :)
<vubuntor007> chao chi codai2810
<Codai2810> vubuntor007: ai mà biết Codai2810 là chị nhỉ :-s
<vubuntor007> em doan thoi a
<vubuntor007> vi em vao day nghe noi toan nam
<vubuntor007> chi co dau 1 nguoi nu
<vubuntor007> :)
<vubuntor007> chi co the chi em go TV hem?
<Codai2810> !ibus | vubuntor007
<ubot2> vubuntor007: Bộ gõ đa ngôn ngữ Ibus http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/IBus
<bksupybot> Title: IBus – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor007> cam on chi
<vubuntor007> nhung lam sao de no hien bieu tuong ban phim tren thanh panel a?
<Codai2810> vubuntor007: ko biết, vẽ cái bàn phím ra rồi dán lên màn hình, chỗ thanh panel ý :P
<Codai2810> vubuntor007: :D
<vubuntor007> oh ah
<Codai2810> vubuntor007: cứ theo từng bước trong đó là đc mà
 * vubuntor007 để đi vẽ rồi dán lên :D
<vubuntor007> Codai2810: em vẽ k được, chị xẽ cho em với
<Codai2810> vubuntor007: chị hong có hoa tay, chịu thôi :P
<vubuntor007> Codai2810: mà dán ở chỗ nào cho nó luôn ở đó :)
<Codai2810> thích nó luôn ở chỗ nào thì dán ở chỗ đó :-/
<vubuntor007> Codai2810: nhưng phiên sau nó lại mất
<Codai2810> vubuntor007: sao mất :-\
<vubuntor007> Codai2810: mất công em lại phải vào đây hỏi chị :)
<Codai2810> mất thì lại vẽ ra dán lại :-/
<Codai2810> nhưng chắc ko mất chứ
<Codai2810> @@
<Codai2810> vubuntor007: đừng hỏi chị, hỏi các anh ý :P
 * Codai2810 kéo tai anh kid__
<vubuntor007> Codai2810: trước em xài "Schim" , h sang ibus khùng ghê
<Codai2810> vubuntor007: c thì thấy ibus dễ dùng hơn scim :P
<vubuntor007> Codai2810: chị nghe nhạc hem ? http://mp3.zing.vn/bai-hat/Whisky-Lullaby-Brad-Paisley-And-Allison-Kraus/IW6I66I7.html
<bksupybot> Title: Whisky Lullaby - Brad Paisley And Allison Kraus | Tải, lyrics, nhạc chờ bài hát (at mp3.zing.vn)
<Codai2810> vubuntor007: ko biết bài đó là bài nào luôn :D
<Codai2810> vubuntor007: hong nghe đâu, keke
<vubuntor007> Codai2810: chị hong nghe thật tiếc, người quen của chị hay nghe đó :P
<Codai2810> uh ha
<Codai2810> vubuntor007: người quen nào đó ;))
<vubuntor007> Codai2810: ;)
<Codai2810> vubuntor007: <-- người này hả?
<vubuntor007> Codai2810: em cũng nghe lại thui
<Codai2810> vubuntor007: oh, thế ai hay nghe bài đó dzị
<vubuntor007> à lâu k nghe Quick & Snow :D
<vubuntor007> Codai2810: chị nghe lời biết ngay ấy mà ;)
<Codai2810> uh huh ;))
 * kid__ xoa xoa tai
 * vubuntor007 cũng kéo tai anh kid_ lun 
<Codai2810> vubuntor007: kìa, anh kid__ vẽ đẹp lắm, bảo anh ý vẽ cho :P
 * kid__ cụp tai lại
 * kid__ bò vào xó
<kid__> há»­?
<Codai2810> kid__: giống con gì ý =))
<vubuntor007> kid__: anh là chiên gia đồ họa ạ?
 * kid__ chuyên gia ăn hại
<vubuntor007> kid__: ăn hại là ăn khỏe hả anh?
<kid__> vubuntor007: thấy sowngold vẽ đẹp nè
<vubuntor007> kid__: ông ấy là ai ạ?
 * kid__ chịu:/
<kid__> }getinfo sowngold
<kid__> }getinfo
<bksupybot> kid__: "getinfo" : Tên gì? ở đâu? đang học hay đi làm? ngành gì? CÓ CHỊ EM GÁI GÌ HEM? Có hình hem ?
<vubuntor007> hồi xưa có 1 ông là songhiem
<vubuntor007> kid__: anh ở đâu? trường nao? lớp mấy ạ?
 * kid__ đang thi vào lớp 1
<kid__> kid
<vubuntor007> kid__: nhưng cô giáo mầm non em bảo là lớp 1 h phỏ cập hem thi đâu
<kid__> vubuntor007: lớp chuyên của xóm
<kid__> thành ra phải thi
<vubuntor007> kid__: mà nghe đâu bác Tux bác ấy cấm học trò lớp 1 lạc lên đây á
 * kid__ đạp Tux|Away 
 * vubuntor007 gật đầu chào sn nobawk
<nobawk> ko dám
 * vubuntor007 úi kiếm đâu ra giọng  chuyên nghiệp vậy trời 
<sowngold> vubuntor007: thấy sowngold vẽ đẹp nè	
<sowngold> sao lai lien quan den minh nhi
<sowngold> :-(|)
<vubuntor007> sowngold: bác vẽ đẹp ha?
<sowngold> no no
<sowngold> siêu xấu...
<vubuntor007> siêu xấu là tài òi, vì người ta vẽ xấu đã khó, vẽ siêu xấu thì chắc phải hạng siêu nhơn :D
<sowngold> nhưng sao lại liên quan đến mình
<vubuntor007> sowngold: bác kid bác ấy giới thiệu là bác vẽ đẹp
<vubuntor007> sowngold: bác giỏi đồ họa thì dạy em chứ có gì đâu mà sao với trăng :)
<vubuntor007> sowngold: trước h em toàn vẽ bằng chuột, mỏi tay quá, bác có cách nào hay hơn dạy em
<sowngold> hì, vậy à, cái khoản đó mình ko biết vì mình ko mầy mò cái đó nhiều, chỉ có 1 dạo cần làm thiệp tặng người yêu thì làm chút chút trên gimp
<sowngold> có lẽ học phím tắt và các thông số màu sắc
<vubuntor007> sowngold: bác dạy em xài gimp với
<vubuntor007> sowngold: em xài gimp dốt quá
<sowngold> hì.... thật sự bạn cần sách thì có lẽ mình khuyên bạn nên gigapedia.org để tìm sách chứ còn bảo mình dạy thì chịu, mình giỏi khoản tìm tài liệu hơn
<vubuntor007> sowngold: thế cũng đc
<sowngold> bạn giỏi tiếng anh không
<vubuntor007> sowngold: tiềng việt em còn gõ lộn kí tự nữ là TA :(
<sowngold> oài, mình sẽ tập trung tìm sách gimp bằng tieesng việt cho bạn. có lẽ có một vài tay dịch cuốn hướng dẫn dùng gimp nhưng mình ko nhớ rõ địa chỉ
<vubuntor007> sowngold: thế này nhé, trong gimp ấy, em muốn dùng eraser xóa mờ thôi thì làm sao ạ?
<sowngold> hì, mình đã nói mình ko giỏi-ko biết ... cái đó là thật.... mình đang tập trung tìm tài liệu cho bạn đây....
<vubuntor007> sowngold: ok vậy cảm ơn bác trước, có sách em mò vậy :)
<vubuntor007> có thằng bạ nó dạy photoshop mà em lại k bít dùng win :(
<sowngold> http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?f=38&t=180
<bksupybot> Title: Tài liệu (Tiếng Việt) hướng dẫn sử dụng GIMP. - Xem chủ đề | Diễn đàn Ubuntu Việt Nam (at forum.ubuntu-vn.org)
<sowngold> tôi vừa down về xong, bạn thử giải nén ra....
<vubuntor007> cuối cùng có nhưng bản vẽ chi tiết k xài chuột nổi, vẽ tay sau đó scan lên máy roài dùng gimp tut lại cho ngon :D
<vubuntor007> sowngold: ok
<Codai2810> lol
<Codai2810> vubuntor007: ;))
<vubuntor007> Codai2810: ngôn ngữ kiểu i tờ đó bà chị :D
<sowngold> vubuntor007 11:14
<sowngold> cuối cùng có nhưng bản vẽ chi tiết k xài chuột nổi, vẽ tay sau đó scan lên máy roài dùng gimp tut lại cho ngon ----> có thể chụp ảnh nếu ko có máy sacn
<vubuntor700> 2
<lmq2401> 3
<vubuntor700> cho mình hỏi
<vubuntor700> trên gamek
<vubuntor700> vừa nãy mới đọc 1 bài về cài utubun trên usb
<vubuntor700> nhưng hiện tại chưa có usb 4G như bài viết nói mà mình muốn thử thì có thể chạy bản nào để vừa với usb 2G
<vubuntor700> http://genk.vn/c186n2011061708169379/tao-he-dieu-hanh-linux-chay-ngay-tren-windows.chn
<bksupybot> Title: Tạo hệ điều hành Linux chạy ngay trên Windows - Thủ thuật | GenK.vn (at genk.vn)
<sowngold> đọc xong thấy giống giả lập linux trên ubuntu quá
 * lmq2401 cài Ubuntu từ 1 cái USB 1GB
<vubuntor700> là sao ?
<sowngold> Virtualbox sẽ khởi động LinuxLive và bạn đã bắt đầu có thể khám phá Linux ngay trên Windows.
<vubuntor700> ko cái mình muốn hỏi là chạy bản nào để vừa đủ trên USB 2G để khám phá utubun
<sowngold> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/download
<bksupybot> Title: Download | Ubuntu (at www.ubuntu.com)
<sowngold> thực tế để cài ubuntu trên Cd bạn chỉ cần khoảng 1 G là vừa
<sowngold> trước tớ tiết kiệm ko dùng CD nên dùng USB để cài ubuntu.....
<sowngold> miễn là bạn down bản CD chứ đừng DVD
<sowngold> thông tin thêm: hôm qua đi mua 1 USB của kingston 8G giá có 279000 vnđ
<sowngold> ko đắt lắm
<vubuntor700> tại đang hứng thú nhưng chưa có điều kiện lắm nên dùng tạm cái cũ thôi mà ^ ^
<sowngold> nhìn cách đó có vẻ ko ổn lắm. thông tin để bạn hứng thú hơn đó là sắp tới ubuntu 11.10 sẽ dùng hybrid OS để cài đặt. Tức là bạn chỉ cần copy vào USB là có thể chạy được....
<vubuntor700> cái này hay nha
<vubuntor700> nhưng có vẻ lâu ^ ^
<sowngold> http://news.softpedia.com/news/Ubuntu-11-10-Will-Be-Distributed-As-Hybrid-CD-USB-images-206765.shtml
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu 11.10 Will Be Distributed As Hybrid CD/USB Images - Softpedia (at news.softpedia.com)
<vubuntor700> oh vậy là có rồi à
<vubuntor700> chưa có
<vubuntor700> T_T
<sowngold> chưa có, mà phải chờ bản alpha 2 đâu như 30th june
<vubuntor700> tại sao bạn nói cách trên ko ổn vậy
<sowngold> hì hì. vì sao bạn ko dùng wubi để tạo
<vubuntor700> mình mới bắt đầu làm quen nên chưa biết bắt đầu từ đâu cả
<sowngold> thằng lili đó chỉ là một cách thôi, nó ko hỗ trợ down torrent từ trên mạng về cho, trong khi wubi thì có
<vubuntor700> wubi ?
<sowngold> đúng thế, wubi ---của ubuntu, cài đặt ubuntu như một phần mềm trên windown mà ko ảnh hưởng đến ổ cứng
<sowngold> giải pháp đó tiện hơn với người vọc mà ko muốn cài đặt ubuntu...
<sowngold> còn cach nữa bạn giả lập linux đi
<vubuntor700> máy mình hơi yếu sợ giả lập ko chạy được
<vubuntor700> P4 2.8G RAM 512
<sowngold> uh
<sowngold> bạn cài win xp à
<vubuntor700> uh`
<vubuntor700> có thể cài song song 2 cái ko ?
<vubuntor700> cài xong muốn xóa đi có dễ ko ?
<sowngold> cài theo phương pháp wubi thì xóa đi dễ dàng nhất
<vubuntor700> đọc về wubi chỗ nào vậy ?
<sowngold> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/windows-installer
<bksupybot> Title: Download | Ubuntu (at www.ubuntu.com)
<sowngold> bạn nhớ là wubi chạy xong yêu cầu reset thì ko có nghĩa là bạn đã cài xong mà vẫn phải tiếp tục cài đặt đó nhó
<sowngold> cấu hình bạn hơi thấp nên sài ubuntu 11.04 có vẻ chưa được ngon lành lắm
<sowngold> nếu chỉ để vọc thì ok...
<vubuntor700> vậy bản nào chạy tương đối với cấu hình
<vubuntor700> mình thấy mọi người nói nhiều về bản 10 hơn
<vubuntor700> có vẻ đó là bản hay nhất
<sowngold> uhm, mình ủng hộ bản 10.10
<sowngold> nhanh, nhẹ và phần cứng hỗ trợ tốt nhất từ trước đến nay
<vubuntor700> có lẽ mình sẽ down bản đó
<sowngold> uhm... có lẽ hơi tọc mạch chút, bạn biết đến ubuntu trong trường hợp nào
 * lmq2401 nghĩ là trong lúc rảnh rỗi đọc báo
<vubuntor700> mình nghe nói lâu rồi
<vubuntor700> ko phải qua các diễn đàn
<vubuntor700> nhưng thấy nó khác xa với win
<vubuntor700> vì mình thấy phần cài đặt của nó mấy năm trc
<vubuntor700> có vẻ rối rắm
<vubuntor700> nên chưa dùng
<vubuntor700> và vì 1 phần các phần mềm hỗ trợ ko nhiều
<sowngold> hì hì... phần mềm nhiều lắm, vọc ko biết chán mà cũng ko cần phải nghĩ cách crack đâu
<vubuntor700> ^ ^
<vubuntor700> http://thepiratebay.org/search/Ubuntu%2010%2010/0/7/300
<bksupybot> Title: The Pirate Bay - The world's most resilient bittorrent site (at thepiratebay.org)
<vubuntor700> mình ko rõ down bản nào
<vubuntor700> các ký tự ở sau ko hiểu lắm
<vubuntor700> à mà nếu muốn down phần mềm thì vào trang nào giới thiệu nhiều ?
<vubuntor700> trong diễn đàn có ko nhỉ
<vubuntor700> http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/
<bksupybot> Title: BitTorrent download info (at torrent.ubuntu.com:6969)
<vubuntor700> trong này cũng khá nhiều
<sowngold> để xem nào, bạn cần down ubuntu 10.10 bằng phương pháp torrent đúng ko
<vubuntor700> à mà cho mình hỏi mình còn thấy nhiều kiểu như xubuntu oneiric mythbuntu kubuntu edubuntu là sao vậy
<vubuntor700> uh` mình down = torren
<sowngold> xubuntu là phiên bản dùng môi trường làm việc xfce
<sowngold> kubuntu thì là kde
<sowngold> trong khi edubuntu dùng gnome xong hướng tới người trong nghành giáo dục với các phần mềm cài sẵn ví dụ lớp hoc ảo
<sowngold> còn mythbuntu có lẽ nó là phiên bản dành cho máy tính giải trí gia đình...
<sowngold> trong khi đó oneiric là tên mã phiên bản ubuntu 11.10
<vubuntor700> cảm ơn bạn !
<vubuntor700> mình đang down
<vubuntor700> à
<vubuntor700> dùng wubi để cài đặt trên USB được ko ?
<vubuntor700> mỗi lần cắm USB sang máy khác có chờ để nhận phần cứng nữa ko ?
<sowngold> có cài đặt được, nếu tôi nhớ ko nhầm
<sowngold> xong tôi chưa thử làm nó bao giờ vì bạn biết đó giờ trên máy chỉ có một hệ điều hành duy nhất là ubuntu ...
<sowngold> :-D
<vubuntor700>  ^ ^
<vubuntor700> thôi vậy mình sẽ cài song song như trong bài hướng dẫn ^ ^ của diễn đàn
 * lmq2401 nghĩ cài bằng Wubi mà gặp vấn đề thì hơi khó xử lý
<vubuntor700> là sao ?
<vubuntor700> à mà sau khi cài xong nó có tự nhận phần cứng và kết nối internet ko ?
<lmq2401> vubuntor700: hên xui!
<vubuntor700> là sao T_T
<vubuntor700> down xong rồi
<vubuntor700> đang muốn thử đây hix
<sowngold> hì hì
<sowngold> ko sao đâu
<sowngold> bạn cứ cài đi
<sowngold> miễn nguồn điện được cung cấp ổn định là ok
<sowngold> còn vấn đề khác tôi thấy chả có gì vì tôi tin PIV, 2.8g và 512G ram chạy ổn...
<sowngold> nếu là laptop thì có lẽ hơi trục trặc phần wifi chút thôi...nhưng cái đó giải quyết cũng đơn giản
<sowngold> :-D
<vubuntor700> ok mình cài đây
<vubuntor487> 2 i come back
<vubuntor487> và đã thất bại
<vubuntor487> ko hiểu vì sao
<vubuntor487> ko cài được
<sowngold> nó nói gì ...
<vubuntor487> nó hiện lên 1 dãy chạy liên tục
<vubuntor487> rồi dừng ở dấu _
<sowngold> từ từ đã
<vubuntor487> báo lỗi gì đó
<sowngold> khi bạn reset lại máy
<sowngold> nó sẽ yêu cầu bạn dualboot
<sowngold> bọn chọn ubuntu
<sowngold> rồi sau đó nó sẽ hiện ra menu ngữ cảnh
<sowngold> để bạn nhập các thông sô
<sowngold> rồi reset lại lần nữa...
<sowngold> bạn lại chọn ubuntu
<vubuntor487> http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?f=58&t=2045
<bksupybot> Title: FAQ - Những câu hỏi thường gặp - Xem chủ đề | Diễn đàn Ubuntu Việt Nam (at forum.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor487> nhập các thông số nào ?
<sowngold> hịc... ví dụ như là tên đăng nhập, địa chỉ
<sowngold> vv
<vubuntor487> hình như ko có
<vubuntor487> 1 loạt các dãy số gì đó
<vubuntor487> sau đó có dấu _ thì dừng luôn ở đó
<vubuntor946> ban oi
<ducgiang_8888> Æ¡i
<vubuntor946> cho minh hoi driver linux sau khi cai nam o thu muc nao
<vubuntor946> tai sao trong ban? ubuntu cai dc driver card mang. ma may' xai kernel khac ko dc
<vubuntor946> minh dang tinh' chuyen? driver qua
<vubuntor487> sowngold Æ¡i
<vubuntor946> sao ko co ai tra loi nhi @@
<lmq2401> vubuntor946: vấn đề của bạn hiện tại là gì?
<sowngold> hì
<sowngold> mình cũng ko hiểu câu hỏi của cậu
<vubuntor946> ban oi
<vubuntor946> minh dang cai unikey @@
<vubuntor946> down ve roi lam sao ?
<vubuntor946> build
<lmq2401> ibus-unikey?
<vubuntor946> x-unikey
<vubuntor946> .bz2
<vubuntor946> bay gio lam sao nua ban ?
<sowngold> hịc. vậy là bạn cài thanfh công ubuntu
<sowngold> chúc mừng cái đã
<vubuntor946> nhung bay gio minh dang muon cai unikey
<vubuntor946> xong roi minh con` nho` ban 1 viec nua @@
<sowngold> bạn cài bộ gõ tiếng việt đúng ko
<sowngold> http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Ubuntu-VN_Repository
<vubuntor946> vang
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu-VN Repository – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<sowngold> hãy làm theo hướng dẫn trong đây
<sowngold> có 3 phần mềm giúp gõ tiếng việt đó là x-unikey, scim và ibus
<vubuntor946> ah x-unikey co dung trong firefox dc ko ?
<sowngold> có
<vubuntor487> ê tớ chưa cài được utubun đâu nhé ^ ^
<vubuntor946> ^^!
<vubuntor946> vay de minh huong dan ban
<vubuntor946> :)
<vubuntor487> ok thank bạn
<vubuntor946> gai` dia~ vao next next next acept la dc
<vubuntor487> mình dùng wubi
<vubuntor946> dung` nhan' nut' cancel
<vubuntor946> :))
<vubuntor487> ặc ặc
<sowngold> loạn xì ngầu
<sowngold> bạn nào lúc đầu hỏi mình cài cái wubi ấy nhỉ
<sowngold> :-[
<sowngold> thế bạn đã cài được chưa
<vubuntor487> mình
<vubuntor487> chÆ°a
<vubuntor487> nó báo lỗi 1 loạt
<vubuntor487> rồi dừng ở dấu _
<vubuntor487> đứng đó 10p ko thấy gì
<vubuntor487> ^ ^
<sowngold> lạ thật đ
<vubuntor946> eh
<sowngold> bạn uninstall cái wubi đi
<vubuntor946> vay can` cai font khi xai` unikey ko ?
<sowngold> nếu bạn gõ unicode thì ko
<lmq2401> vubuntor946: dùng ibus-unikey đi!
<vubuntor487> unistall á
<vubuntor487> mình tưởng wubi chạy độc lập như 1 file ko cần cài đặt
<sowngold> ko
<sowngold> nó là một chương trình đó
<sowngold> do đó tôi mới khuyên bạn cai ubuntu qua nó
<sowngold> ko cần phải chia lại ổ... nếu có trục trặc thì cũng ko ảnh hưởng đến windows
<sowngold> bạn có thể cho tôi biết cái dòng lỗi đó nó ghi gì ko
<vubuntor487> khó nói lắm
<vubuntor946> ah ban.
<vubuntor487> vì nó hiện ra rất nhiều dòng
<vubuntor946> co the chay ubuntu song song win do'
<vubuntor946> tui dang xai`
<vubuntor946> rat' tien.
<vubuntor487> nhung hiện giờ ổ cứng đã đầy rất khó bỏ bớt tài liêuj
<sowngold> uhm. bạn còn trống bao nhiêu ổ cứng
<sowngold> khi bạn khởi tạo ubuntu đó, bạn cấp cho nó bao nhiêu G ổ cứng
<nobawk> ftw?
<vubuntor487> 4G
<sowngold> bạn để 4g trên ổ c, d hay usb
<vubuntor487> trên ổ E
<vubuntor487> bây giờ ấn vào wubi thì nó báo lỗi pyrun.exe - nodisk
<nobawk> hmm
<nobawk> .g wubi pyrun.exe no disk
<sowngold> http://www.quantrimang.com.vn/hethong/linux/64560_Cai-dat-Ubuntu-trong-Windows-su-dung-Wubi-Installer.aspx
<bkphenny> nobawk: http://they.misled.us/archives/1047
<bksupybot> Title: wubi installers pyrun.exe says no disk | they.misled.us (at they.misled.us)
<bksupybot> Title: Cài đặt Ubuntu trong Windows sử dụng Wubi Installer | Quản Trị Mạng - QuanTriMang.com (at www.quantrimang.com.vn)
<sowngold> bạn thử xóa bỏ nó đi theo hướng dẫn ở gần cuối
<sowngold> rồi bắt đầu lại từng bước theo hướng dẫn ở đây
<sowngold> 4g cũng vừa đủ để cài ubuntu rồi
<vubuntor487> ok để mình xem lại
<vubuntor946> ban.
<nobawk> 4G qua' ít
<nobawk> nếu để dùng lâu lâu
<vubuntor946> ban? unikey nao` xai` tot' nhat' :))
<nobawk> chơi chơi thì được
<nobawk> !gõ tiếng việt
<ubot2> Xem hướng dẫn cách cài đặt phần mềm gõ Tiếng Việt ở đây : http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Gõ_tiếng_Việt
<bksupybot> Title: Gõ tiếng Việt – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor946> biet cai roi
<vubuntor946> nhung ban? nao` tot' nhat' ay'
<sowngold> unikey thì bạn đừng mong nó giống như windows
<vubuntor946> ac
<vubuntor946> the minh tuong no y chang win dow
<sowngold> ibus-unikey tương thích tốt nhất hiện nay
<vubuntor946> ok thank ban.
<sowngold> bạn gần như ko gặp bất cứ trục trặc nào giống như x-unikey
<vubuntor946> minh moi xai ubuntu nen hoi hoi nhieu
<vubuntor946> ban thong cam nha :)
<lmq2401> vubuntor946: nếu xài lâu dài thì nên chuyển từ hỏi nhiều sang search nhiều!
<vubuntor946> gio toi' cai' flash player
<vubuntor946> minh cai roi
<vubuntor946> ma nghe nhac. trang mp2
<vubuntor946> mp3
<vubuntor946> no' cu' co' cai' vuong nho? o? giua~
<sowngold> từ từ....
<sowngold> nhanh quá
<vubuntor946> cho~ cai' vong` tron` xoay khi lod
<vubuntor946> khi load
<sowngold> mạng chậm khi load về
<vubuntor946> ko co
<sowngold> bạn cài flash bằng cách nào
<vubuntor946> load full chay lai lan` 2 roi
<sowngold> từ trang của adobe
<vubuntor946> uh
<sowngold> hay từ gới ubuntu-restricted-extras
<vubuntor946> adobe
<sowngold> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<sowngold> bạn cài flash theo gói này đi
<sowngold> có lẽ sẽ tốt hơn
<vubuntor946> can remove cai' cu~ ko ?
<sowngold> có lẽ nên...
<vubuntor946> how @@
<lmq2401> có lẽ nên...dùng Windows cho dễ!
<sowngold> windows hay linux cũng vậy, phải bỏ công học tập mới ra được cái kết quả tốt
<vubuntor946> :))
<sowngold> bạn cứ remove cái cũ đi
<sowngold> à quên, bạn có cài firefox và google chrome trên cùng máy ko
<vubuntor946> |ko
<vubuntor946> cu goi minh la inu
<vubuntor946> :)
<vubuntor946> ko minh chang biet ban nc voi ai
<sowngold> oài, thôi mình đi măm măm đã.... có gì cứ hỏi trên diễn đàn để khi nào rảnh tớ lên trả lời tiếp... bb
<vubuntor946> ac
<vubuntor946> cac ban oi
<vubuntor946> co ai huong dan minh cai` yahoo ko ?
<vubuntor946> cac ban
<vubuntor946> co ai ko ?
<lmq2401> vubuntor946: tự tìm hiểu đi!
<vubuntor946> ma tren ubuntu co xai dc yahoo ko
<vubuntor946> hay phai xai chuong tirnh khac
<vubuntor946> ?
<vubuntor902> trời
<vubuntor902> mình chưa cài được còn biết YH ko dùng được
<vubuntor902> bạn nên tìm bài viết trong diễn đàn
<vubuntor902> tránh hỏi miên man
<vubuntor902> bó tay
<vubuntor946> :))
<vubuntor946> hoi cho vui thoi
<vubuntor946> chu' minh searh am` am` ngoai` google roi :))
<vubuntor946> nghi~ gi` noi' nay'
<vubuntor946> cai ` cai' unikey roi
<vubuntor946> gio re login lai. roi` spam nhiet tinh nao :))
<vubuntor946> support chu' :)
<vubuntor009> flash player install trang nao ay nhi @@
<vubuntor725> cho cai link cai` flash player cai dc ko @@
<vubuntor247> tại sao tôi không vao đọc tin tức trên trang web yahoo.com
<vubuntor247> tại sao tôi không vao đọc tin tức trên trang web yahoo.com được
<vubuntor247> gi vậy
<vubuntor354> tại sao tôi không đọc được tin tức trên trang yahoo.com?
<kid__> thì liên quan gì đến Ubuntu?
<vubuntor299> các bạn cho mình hỏi 1 chút
<vubuntor299> mình có 2 màn hình, lap và LCD
<vubuntor299> càu ubuntu 11.04 nhưng nó bị lỗi
<vubuntor299> màn hình trên lap không hiển thị được
<vubuntor299> đã cài thử cả fedora 15 cũng vậy
<vubuntor299> nhiều khi nó bị cả trong lúc setup nữa
<vubuntor299> cứ tối thui nên mình chả làm được j` cả
<vubuntor299> :|
<vubuntor299> laptop của mình là acer 4736
<vubuntor299> card Intel 4500 onboard
<vubuntor299> alo có ai ko :D
<kid__> 3
<kid__> cài trên lap bị lỗi hả?
<vubuntor299> uh mình cài trên laptop
 * lmq2401 đọc từ đầu đến cuối chẳng thấy hỏi cái gì hết
<vubuntor299> thế mình thêm câu hỏi vào nhé
<vubuntor299> "Mình phải làm thế nào để hết bị như thế đây ?"
<vubuntor299> bây giờ rút VGA r, chỉ dùng mỗi monitor của laptop thôi
<vubuntor299> mà nó vẫn nhận là 2 monitor
<vubuntor299> tối thui
 * kid__ trình cùi
<kid__> núp vào xó
<vubuntor299> :(
<kid__> mà cài thử bản khác coi:)
<kid__> 10.04 chẳng hạn
<vubuntor299> cài cả fedora rồi mà :D
<vubuntor299> cũng bị cái kiểu ý ><
<vubuntor299> từ lúc setup nó đã cho 1 cái tối thui rồi :(
<dangkhoa12> ban cai bang cach nao ha
<vubuntor299> thì cài như bình thường :|
<vubuntor299> cho đãi vào chọn phân vùng rồi cài :-?
<vubuntor299> đĩa
<dangkhoa12> binh thuong la sao
<vubuntor299> thế có kiểu setup đặc biệt nữa sao T^T
<dangkhoa12> ban muon cai song song Win va U hay la U khong ha
<dangkhoa12> cai co nhieu cach ma
<dangkhoa12> doc huong dan chua vay ha
<vubuntor299> trời =="
<vubuntor299> mình đang hỏi cái màn hình bạn ạ
<dangkhoa12> uh
<dangkhoa12> xi
<vubuntor299> cài song song windows và U
<vubuntor299> lúc chạy thì U với W chả liên quan j` đến nhau cả
<dangkhoa12> ai noi la do win lam loi hoi nao ha
<vubuntor299> tóm lại mình nói rõ ràng thế này nhé
<vubuntor299> mình cài song song Ubuntu và Windows trên máy, không phải wubi
<dangkhoa12> uh
<vubuntor299> hệ thống của mình có 1 cái màn hình của laptop
<vubuntor299> và 1 cái LCD
<vubuntor299> từ lúc cài nó đã tối thui cái màn hình laptop rồi
<vubuntor299> chỉ có mỗi LCD hiển thị được thôi
<vubuntor299> đến lúc cài xong rồi vào Monitor trong ubuntu chỉnh các kiểu mà nó cũng không bật được cái màn hình lap lên
<dangkhoa12> tai sao can chi 2 man hinh chi vay ha
<vubuntor299> công việc của mình nó vậy :| bạn hỏi cái đó làm j`
<dangkhoa12> quan ly chua gi
<dangkhoa12> nhu vay doi may bac nao da tung lam giong nhu ban se ho tro cho ban nha
<dangkhoa12> tuong ban su dung o nha
<vubuntor299> thì dùng ở nhà mà
<vubuntor299> LCD chỉ là extend cái màn hình lap thôi
<vubuntor299> cho desktop nó rộng ra
<lmq2401> lúc cài thử rút dây nối giữa cái LCD với cái máy laptop xem
<vubuntor299> mình đã rút rồi :D
<vubuntor299> nó vẫn nhận là 2 màn hình
<vubuntor299> và màn hình lap tối thui
<vubuntor299> nên ko thao tác đc j` luôn
<kid__> vubuntor299: cài đến chỗ nào thì bị đen màn hình?
<kid__>  khi boot vào dĩa Ubuntu, chọn language xong, nhấn f4, chọn safe vga mode và cài đặt bình thường.
<kid__> thử cách này coi
<lmq2401> đã rút dây ra rồi cài mà làm sao nhận là 2 màn hình?
<vubuntor299> cài đến đoạn có chữ Ubuntu trắng trắng trên nền tím
<vubuntor299> có mấy cái chấm chấm chạy qua chạy lại đó :D
<vubuntor299> xong là tối luôn
<kid__> làm thử cách trên coi
<kid__> !bg
<ubot2> http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Beginner_Guide
<bksupybot> Title: Tài liệu cho người mới dùng Ubuntu – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<kid__> phần những rắc rối thường gặp , xorg nữa
<vubuntor299> uh
<vubuntor299> ok
<vubuntor262> Bạn có thể chỉ cho mình cách cài đặtt thêm font chu cho ubuntu ko?
<CoconutCrab> cp vào thư mục .fonts trong home của mình rồi bấm alt-f2 gõ fc-cache -fv
<vubuntor262>  uh
<vubuntor262> bạn lam ơn cho mình cai link download font luôn được ko?
<_Tux_> vubuntor262: bạn add repo của Ubuntu-VN vào
<_Tux_> có hết font trong đấy
<_Tux_> !repo
<ubot2> http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Ubuntu-VN_Repository
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu-VN Repository – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor262> thank!
#ubuntu-vn 2011-06-19
<codai2810> máy em khi trước ko biết nghịch thế nào mà giờ sau khi idle chạm vào máy nó không bắt đăng nhập lại
<codai2810> giờ em muốn nó yêu cầu đăng nhập thì phải làm thế nào ạ?
<vubuntor118> Intel(R) 82865G Graphics Controller co ho tro ubun tu khong
<nobawk> chắc bỏ cái screen saver đi rồi
<vubuntor118> Intel(R) 82865G Graphics Controller co ho tro ubuntu khong
<codai2810> vậy để em xem lại
<codai2810> nobawk: cái screen saver của em bị sao ý
<codai2810> nobawk: đến lúc active nó chạy rồi lại tắt ngay
<nobawk> ko dùng ubuntu chả biết
<nobawk> vất ubuntu -> khoẻ :))
<nobawk> đại loại là muốn lock screen thì phải có cái chương trình để nó lock
<nobawk> thế thôi
<codai2810> còn vấn đề nữa là cái firefox
<codai2810> pentadacty cứ như bị khóa bần phím lệnh ý
<codai2810> nobawk: ko gõ đc lệnh nào, muốn vào địa chỉ nào phải gõ vào chỗ khác rồi kick vào hoặc bật addressbar lên (nhưng ko gõ đc lệnh bật và ko biết bật bằng cách nào khác)
<codai2810> nobawk: và khi disable pentadactyl thì vẫn chẳng có gì thay đổi
<codai2810> nobawk: disable pentadactyl rồi mà vẫn như chưa ý
<nobawk> wtf?
 * nobawk chả hiểu gì
<codai2810> uh huh
<codai2810> ko hiểu thì thôi vậy
<nobawk> thôi vất pentadactyl đi
<nobawk> thế là khoẻ
<nobawk> à quên
<nobawk> dùng windows khoẻ nhứt
<codai2810> nobawk: vất rồi vẫn thế
<nobawk> vẫn thế là vẫn như thế nào?
<codai2810> nobawk: vẫn bị "khóa bàn phím lệnh"
<codai2810> nobawk: và vất đi rồi vẫn thấy đang dùng pentadactyl =))
<codai2810> nobawk: windows dùng khó lắm :(
<codai2810> nobawk: cái screensaver ko biết tại sao, ko dùng đc
<nobawk> mv ~/.mozilla ~/.mozilla.bak
<codai2810> nobawk: rồi ạ
<nobawk> ờ, thế là về mặc định của ff
<codai2810> nobawk: có về đâu, vẫn thế
 * codai2810 thấy cái thay đổi duy nhất là nút đóng tab từ bên phải nhảy sang bên trái
<codai2810> =((
<codai2810> .g sở giao thông vận tải hà nội
<bkphenny> codai2810: http://www.sogtvt.hanoi.gov.vn/
<codai2810> .g diễn đàn xe buýt
<bkphenny> codai2810: http://xebushanoi.com/
<codai2810> .g "cấp cứu hành khách tuyến"
<bkphenny> codai2810: No results found for '"cấp cứu hành khách tuyến"'.
<codai2810> .g cấp cứu hành khách tuyến
<bkphenny> codai2810: http://kiengiang.megafun.vn/tin-tuc/xa-hoi/201106/Tau-cao-toc-vo-giua-bien-175-hanh-khach-duoc-cuu-139269/
<bksupybot> Title: Tàu cao tốc vỡ giữa biển, 175 hành khách được cứu - MegaFun - Cổng giải trí trực tuyến (at kiengiang.megafun.vn)
<nobawk> codai2810: thế lỗi của ff
<vubuntor320> chao
<vubuntor320> co ai giup minh k
<vubuntor320> lam sao de go bo xampp ra khoi ubuntu
<vubuntor320> hix
<vubuntor320> co ai k
<vubuntor593> co ai k
<nobawk> hmm
<nobawk> dùng package manager để gỡ?
<vubuntor527> bac oi
<vubuntor527> anh chi cho em hoi muon chat chit tren ubuntu thi phai lam sao a ?
<lmq2401> chat thì biết cách còn chit là gì thì không biết
<vubuntor527> hi
<kid__> !pigdin
<ubot2> Factoid 'pigdin' not found
<kid__> !chat
<ubot2> Factoid 'chat' not found
<vubuntor527> the chi cho em cahc chat voi a
 * lmq2401 nhìn kid__ cười cười
<kid__> !pidgin
<ubot2> Pidgin là một trình chat nhiều dịch vụ (Multi Protocols Instant Messages) hay nhất trên Linux. Nó có thể dùng để chat Yahoo, G!Talk, MSN, ICQ, AIM, IRC. Đọc hướng dẫn sử dụng tại đây : http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?f=38&t=552
<bksupybot> Title: Hướng dẫn sử dụng Pidgin - Xem chủ đề | Diễn đàn Ubuntu Việt Nam (at forum.ubuntu-vn.org)
 * kid__ chui vào xó ngủ
<vubuntor527> anh oi em thay may em o trong ubuntu co cai phan mem emesene
<vubuntor527> nhung em ko biet su dung
<vubuntor527> anh chi duoc ko a ?
 * lmq2401 đi tìm hiểu xem emesene là cái gì
<lmq2401> !empathy
<ubot2> Factoid 'empathy' not found
<vubuntor527> anh oi the cai pidgin ay co phai dowl ve ko a ?
<vubuntor527> ?
<lmq2401> vubuntor527: phải
<vubuntor527> the dowl o dau anh cho em cai dia chi cu the
<lmq2401> muốn dùng empathy thì thêm tài khoản vào rồi dùng bình thường
<vubuntor527> voi lai phai co huong dan lun
<vubuntor527> vang
<lmq2401> !wiki
<ubot2> Factoid 'wiki' not found
<kid__> !bg | vubuntor527
<ubot2> vubuntor527: http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Beginner_Guide
<bksupybot> Title: Tài liệu cho người mới dùng Ubuntu – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<kid__> đọc cái này trước đi
<kid__> đọc phần Ubuntu Software Center
<vubuntor527> vang
<vubuntor527> cam on cac anh a
<vubuntor527> toi em lai hoi tiep
<vubuntor527> hi
<tieungao> các bạn cho mình hỏi chút
<tieungao> mình muốn chạy một script lúc khởi động
<tieungao> thì mình cho cái script đó vào file rc.local đúng ko
<vubuntor509> mọi người cho hỏi phát
<vubuntor509> để ghép nhiều câu lệnh trên 1 dòng, thấy hay dùng " | " với " , "
<vubuntor509> 2 cái này khác nhau thế nào vậy?
<vubuntor976> cac anh Æ¡i cho em hoi dowl cai phan mem chat tren ubuntu o dau day a ?
<vubuntor976> cho em ca huong dan su dung thi cang tot a
<vubuntor976> em moi cai nen chang biet gi !
<lmq2401> vubuntor976:Có Empathy mặc định đó, hoặc thích thì cài Pidgin!
<|Tux|zZz|> vubuntor976: dùng windows đi bạn ạ
<|Tux|zZz|> dùng ubuntu phải xài dòng lệnh
<|Tux|zZz|> mà ếu chat được đâu
<|Tux|zZz|> lởm lắm
<kid__> vubuntor976: bạn vào Ubuntu Software center
<kid__> cài phần mềm pidgin vào
<vubuntor976> vang
<vubuntor976> em cam on a
<vubuntor976> em cung ko dinh dung ubuntu
<vubuntor976> chi la tim hieu rui lai co viev nghien cuu nua
<vubuntor976> hi
<vubuntor976> thank anh nha
<kid__> ừ
<vubuntor976> de em thu
<kid__> không ai bắt bạn dùng đâu
<vubuntor976> co gi em hoi tiep
<vubuntor506> khi update driver ati bị lỗi Please have a look at the log file for details: /var/log/jockey.log ai giúp mình với
<kid__> !paste
<ubot2> Nội dung >4 dòng, copy và paste vào trang http://paste.ubuntu.com rồi gửi link vào đây.
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<kid__> vubuntor506: paste cái nội dung file log đó vào đây
<vubuntor506> 2011-06-19 21:07:22,402 DEBUG: updating <jockey.detection.LocalKernelModulesDriverDB instance at 0x9f33aec> 2011-06-19 21:07:23,833 DEBUG: reading modalias file /lib/modules/2.6.39-0-generic/modules.alias 2011-06-19 21:07:23,954 DEBUG: reading modalias file /usr/share/jockey/modaliases/b43 2011-06-19 21:07:23,962 DEBUG: reading modalias file /usr/share/jockey/modaliases/disable-upstream-nvidia 2011-06-19 21:07:24,012 WARNING: C
<kid__> lol
<kid__> !paste
<ubot2> Nội dung >4 dòng, copy và paste vào trang http://paste.ubuntu.com rồi gửi link vào đây.
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor506> rồi sao nũa bạn
<kid__> !paste | vubuntor506
<ubot2> vubuntor506: Nội dung >4 dòng, copy và paste vào trang http://paste.ubuntu.com rồi gửi link vào đây.
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<kid__> paste vào đó cơ mà
<vubuntor094> ai giup em voi
<sowngold> hi cả nhà
<vubuntor094> sao em dowl cai pidgin ve may rui mo len cai maf no cu
<vubuntor094> hien ra dong chu  : An error occurred while loading the archive.
<vubuntor094> lam sao bay gio ?
<sowngold> bạn từng cài pidgin lần nào chưa
<vubuntor094> chua a
<vubuntor094> vua em moi dowl v e xong
<sowngold> bạn ko cài thông qua gói *.deb???
<vubuntor094> .deb la gi a ?
<vubuntor094> hi
<vubuntor094> em chua biet
<sowngold> bạn nói cách bạn cài pidgin xem nào
<vubuntor094> hi
<vubuntor094> em chi moi vao trang rui dowl ve thui
<vubuntor094> chu em da cai dau
<sowngold> vậy bạn mở terminal ra
<sowngold> gõ sudo apt-get install pidgin
<sowngold> sau đó gõ pass
<vubuntor094> ten file la : iminentsetup
<sowngold> oài
<sowngold> bạn đang tải file của windows hay linux thế
<sowngold> thứ nữa bạn dùng ubuntu à
<sowngold> ...
<vubuntor094> vang
<vubuntor094> em dung ubuntu
<sowngold> vậy tôi chỉ cách bạn pidgin cho ubuntu
<vubuntor094> duoi .exe
<vubuntor094> vang
<vubuntor094> hihi
<sowngold> he he... trong ubuntu ko cài file đuôi exe được
<vubuntor094> vay a
<vubuntor094> hix
<sowngold> đúng thế
<vubuntor094> the phai lam sao a ?
<sowngold> bạn nhấn alt+ F2
<sowngold> sau đó đánh terminal
<sowngold> nhấn enter
<sowngold> mở được cái trang terminal đó ra
<sowngold> gõ dòng
<sowngold> sudo apt-get install pidgin
<sowngold> rồi tiếp tục gõ password của bạn vào
<vubuntor094> anh oi tu tu da a
<vubuntor094> the truoc khi lam viec do thi co can dowl cai gi ve ko a ?
<sowngold> ko phải down cái gì về cả
<vubuntor094> vang
<sowngold> http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/C%C3%A0i_%C4%91%E1%BA%B7t_ph%E1%BA%A7n_m%E1%BB%81m
<bksupybot> Title: Cài đặt phần mềm – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<sowngold> trong đó có cách hướng dẫn cài đặt phần mềm trong ubuntu đó
<vubuntor094> anh oi em nhin thay cai terminer da rui nhung ko mo duoc no ra
<sowngold> hì hì
<sowngold> tôi bắt đầu nản với bạn rồi
<vubuntor094> oi anh oi
<sowngold> Terminal
<vubuntor094> cuu em voi
<sowngold> cứu gì
<vubuntor200> :))
<vubuntor094> eo de em go lai
<vubuntor094> hihi
<vubuntor200> xin lỗi cho mình ý kiến
<vubuntor200> bạn vào app
<vubuntor200> ubuntu software
<vubuntor200> search pidgin
<vubuntor200> có bao nhiêu bạn cài hết đi
<vubuntor094> app o dau a ?
<vubuntor200> :D
<vubuntor200> bạn ơi
<vubuntor200> m:(
<vubuntor200> góc cao bên trái
<vubuntor200> applications
<sowngold> có nhiều cách để cài phần mềm vào trong ubuntu
<vubuntor200> uhm
<vubuntor200> nhưng bạn bảo bạn áy gõ lệnh hơi khó
<vubuntor200> :D
<vubuntor200> mà bạn ơi cho hỏi
<vubuntor094> ok
<vubuntor094> em biet app rui
<sowngold> đâu cần gõ, chỉ cần copy cái dòng tớ chỉ vào terminal là được
<vubuntor200> uhm
<vubuntor200> :D
<vubuntor200> thì có nhiều cách mà
<sowngold> 	
<sowngold> vubuntor094: bạn nên tìm đọc trên ubuntu-vn.org
<vubuntor094> vang
<sowngold> à quên, tại sao bạn lại dung pidgin nhỉ
<vubuntor094> em ko biet
<sowngold> trong ubuntu tích hợp sắn empathy để chát mà
<vubuntor094> em hoi thi moi nguoi chi the
<vubuntor094> nhung em thay trong may em cung co 1 phan chat mac dinh trong ubuntu la emesene rui
<sowngold> có nhiều sự lựa chọn để chát yahoo trong ubuntu: pidgin, kopete, empathy...
<sowngold> bạn có thể cài tất cả chúng
<vubuntor094> the anh co biet su dung emesene ko ha anh ?
<sowngold> còn emesene chỉ chát MSN thôi
<vubuntor094> the a
<sowngold> tức là bạn phải có hòm thư hotmail của microsoft
<sowngold> còn yahoo thì nên chọn 3 cái tôi chỉ đó
<vubuntor277> banj ơi giúp mình
<vubuntor094> em ko co cai do dau
<vubuntor277> mình bị dính lỗi Please have a look at the log file for details: /var/log/jockey.log
<vubuntor277> paste lên rồi
<vubuntor277> sao nữa
<sowngold> bạn vubuntor277 đang hỏi cái gì ý nhỉ
<sowngold> tớ cũng chịu mất rồi
<vubuntor277> :(
<vubuntor277> vừa có người bảo mình paste lên http://paste.ubuntu.com
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor277> xong rồi sao nữa
<vubuntor277> :(
<vubuntor277> ...................
<vubuntor277> bạn nào giúp mình với
<sowngold> vubuntuor277: vấn đề của bạn là gì nhỉ
<vubuntor277> mình bị dính lỗi Please have a look at the log file for details: /var/log/jockey.log
<vubuntor277> khi cài card ati
<vubuntor277> oài
<vubuntor277> khoog ai giúp à
<kid__> vubuntor277: mà sao bạn không dùng cái driver default của Ubuntu đi
<kid__> thấy biểu mấy bản driver bọn amd nó viết lởm
 * kid__ chả rõ
<vubuntor277> :(
<vubuntor277> mình cài theo additional drivers mà
<sowngold> bạn thử khởi động lại máy xem sao
<kid__> thế cài theo cách đó thì lỗi ở chỗ nào
<vubuntor094> anh oi cho em hoi cai emesene  ,khi ma lan dau tien minh su dung thi minh lay tendang nhap va pass o dau a ?
<vubuntor094> ?
<vubuntor094> sao khong ai tra loi vay ?
<kid__> vubuntor094: cái phần mềm đó không support yahoo đâu
<kid__> dùng empathy hoặc pidgin ý
<kid__> mà mãi chưa xong à
<vubuntor094> huhu
<vubuntor094> vang
<kid__> lmq2401: ping
 * kid__ chui vào xó ngủ tẹo
<vubuntor094> buon lam cac anh a
<kid__> ?
<vubuntor094> thi da may ngay nay rui ma van chua biet lam cach nao de co the chat tren ubuntu
<vubuntor094> nan qua
<kid__> vubuntor094: biết bật terminal lên không?
<vubuntor094> em an   alt+f2
<vubuntor094> thay no hien len rui
<kid__> ừ
<kid__> gõ
<vubuntor094> nhung an enter 1 cai thi lai mat tieu kuon
<kid__> sudo apt-get install pidgin
<kid__> ặc
<vubuntor094> anh thu lai di
<vubuntor094> co can them thao tac gi ko ?
<kid__> không
<kid__> chỉ cần bật terminal lên
<kid__> gõ lệnh đó
<vubuntor094> ma co phai may nao cung co cai terminal do ha anh ?
<kid__> rồi nhập passwd vào
<kid__> ờ
<kid__> mặc định có sẵn
<vubuntor094> vang
<vubuntor094> anh cu chi em tung buoc di rui ti nua em lan mo sau cung duoc a
<vubuntor094> hihi
<kid__> !pidgin
<ubot2> Pidgin là một trình chat nhiều dịch vụ (Multi Protocols Instant Messages) hay nhất trên Linux. Nó có thể dùng để chat Yahoo, G!Talk, MSN, ICQ, AIM, IRC. Đọc hướng dẫn sử dụng tại đây : http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?f=38&t=552
<bksupybot> Title: Hướng dẫn sử dụng Pidgin - Xem chủ đề | Diễn đàn Ubuntu Việt Nam (at forum.ubuntu-vn.org)
<kid__> vubuntor094: đọc thêm ở đây nè
<kid__> hết
<vubuntor094> cam on anh
#ubuntu-vn 2012-06-11
<vubuntor163> may ban oi
<vubuntor163> bay gio may yeu thi nen xai ubuntu 12.04 hay 10.04.4
<vubuntor163> ban 12.04 co nang lam khong
<kid___> vubuntor163: cấu hình máy của bạn như thế nào
<vubuntor163> pen 3 3.0ghz, ram 768mb
<vubuntor163> card do hoa on
<vubuntor163> onboard
<kid___> vubuntor163: cái này chắc thằng xubuntu nó chơi được
<vubuntor163> xubuntu phien ban 12.04 hay phien ban nao dzay ban
<kid___> vubuntor163: 12.04 bạn
<vubuntor837> mấy bạn ơi, cho mình hỏi
<vubuntor837> mình cài gói wine bằng sudo apt-get install wine
<vubuntor837> sau đó tới bảng cấu hình ttf-mscorefonts-installer thì đứng yên
<vubuntor837> phải chờ nó cấu hình xong hay sao vậy...
<vubuntor837> :((
<vubuntor125> moi nguoi oi
<vubuntor125> nang cap len gnome shell bang cach nao vay
<C4NoC> gnome shell?
<C4NoC> qua mint , fedora mà xài
<vubuntor125> xai trong ubuntu bang cach nao da
<C4NoC> hem bít
<C4NoC> ubuntu nó có unity rồi
<C4NoC> ko chơi dc đâu
<vubuntor125> minh dang xai ubuntu 10.04.4
<vubuntor125> doc tren quantrimang.com.vn no noi nhu vay
<C4NoC> vubuntor125: bản đó cũ quá roài
<vubuntor125> nhưng nếu sau khi bạn đã nâng cấp thành Gnome Shell
<vubuntor125> vay lam sao nang cap
<C4NoC> google thá»­ xem
<C4NoC> mềnh ko xài
<vubuntor125> google nhung no ra may ket qua tum lum hong co lien quan
<C4NoC> vubuntor125: thôi xài fedora, với Mint mới đi
<C4NoC> có sẵn, khỏi mất công cài
<vubuntor125> vay gnome 2.30.2 co theme hong
<C4NoC>  có
<C4NoC> lên gnome-look tìm
<vubuntor125> gnome look nhung ma hong biet tim nhu the nao
<vubuntor125> trong muc artwork no nam trong muc nao
<C4NoC> gtk-2 theme
<vubuntor125> ban oi
<vubuntor125> fedora co giao dien tieng viet khong
<C4NoC>  có
<vubuntor125> ban cho minh xin cau hinh cua fedora duoc khong
<C4NoC> :-/
<C4NoC> cấu hình gì?
<C4NoC> lên google fedora , down về, cài
<C4NoC> ko thì linux Mint
<vubuntor125> cau hinh cua cai he dieu hanh do
<C4NoC>  cũng linux
<C4NoC> :3
<vubuntor125> vay cung nhu ubuntu thoi phai khong
<C4NoC>  ờ
<C4NoC> khác xíu thôi
<vubuntor125> ban ranh hong
<vubuntor125> giai thich them 1 ti nua cho minh duoc khong
<C4NoC>  cứ down về xài đi
<vubuntor125> ban dang xai fedora ha
<C4NoC> ko
 * C4NoC trỏ CoconutCrab 
<vubuntor125> ban c4noc oi
<vubuntor125> Bạn mở phần Advances Settings của Gnome lên
<vubuntor125> advances settings mo cho nao vay ban
<C4NoC>  mềnh ko xài gnome
<vubuntor125> co ai biet hong chi gium y
<vubuntor998> please
<vubuntor998> i cant update ubuntu 12.04
<vubuntor998> it say
<vubuntor998> internet erron
<vubuntor998> hix
<vubuntor998> help me
<C4NoC> :3
<C4NoC> vubuntor998: là sao
<vubuntor998> anh Æ¡i
<vubuntor998> em vào cập nhật phần mềm
<vubuntor998> chọn kiểm tra
<vubuntor998> thì nó kiểm tra xong
<vubuntor998> nó báo là không thể tải về vì đường truyền bị lổi
<vubuntor998> trong khi em vô mạng bình thường hà
<vubuntor998> http://i1096.photobucket.com/albums/g327/kidcrying/Hnhchpt2012-06-10144823.png
<C4NoC> chắc mirror lỗi
<vubuntor998> hình nó đó anh
<C4NoC> down cái gì thế kia?
<C4NoC> chrome à
<vubuntor998> dạ em cập nhật phần mềm đó anh
<vubuntor998> cập nhật của ubuntu á
<C4NoC> bỏ cái chrome đi
<C4NoC> :3
<vubuntor998> chrome sao dạ anh
<vubuntor998> em có team view mấy anh chỉ em qua team view đc không ạ
<vubuntor998> em mới làm quen với ubuntu nên em còn mơ hồ lắm
<C4NoC> thì gỡ cái chrome ra
<C4NoC> hoặc ko update nó
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor998: check update lại
<Tux|Ubuntu> nếu vẫn thế thì ... bỏ cái repo của google chrome đi
<Tux|Ubuntu> :D
<vubuntor998> repo là gì vậy anh
<vubuntor998> gở nó bằng cách nào hả anh . em mới sử dụng nên hok có biết gì hết hix
<Tux|Ubuntu> !bg
<ubot2> http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Beginner_Guide
<vubuntor644> Tôi muốn install ubuntu trên ibm server system x3650 m3 nhưng gặp lỗi không nhận được ổ cứng
<supybot_zombie`> Title: Tài liệu cho người mới dùng Ubuntu – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<Tux|Ubuntu> !repo
<ubot2> http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Ubuntu-VN_Repository
<supybot_zombie`> Title: Ubuntu-VN Repository – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<Tux|Ubuntu> nhầm =)
<vubuntor644> Tôi muốn install ubuntu trên ibm server system x3650 m3 nhưng gặp lỗi không nhận được ổ cứng
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor644: ổ cứng gì ?
<Tux|Ubuntu> mà không nhận là không nhận phân vùng
<Tux|Ubuntu> hay không nhận cả HDD ?
<vubuntor644> không nhận cả HDD
<vubuntor644> bỏ đĩa vào cài, chạy boot từ ổ DVD
<vubuntor644> load chương trình một lúc rồi đứng luôn
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor644: đĩa checksum okie chưa ?
<Tux|Ubuntu> sao hem xài USB để cài cho nó nhanh
<vubuntor644> mình cài 2 cách cd va usb
<vubuntor644> nhưng khi nó boot đĩa hay usb để chạy thì gặp lỗi không đi tiếp được
<Tux|Ubuntu> lỗi gì ?
<vubuntor644> không rõ nữa, load lên tầm 2 màn hình cmd là treo, đứng im luôn
<vubuntor998> hix
<vubuntor998> lổi của em giờ sao mấy anh
<Tux|Ubuntu> "2 màn hình cmd " lolz
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor644: nói thế thì mình chả giúp được gì hết
<vubuntor998> http://i1096.photobucket.com/albums/g327/kidcrying/Hnhchpt2012-06-10144823.png
<vubuntor998> giúp em lổi này với
<vubuntor998> sao mình lại xóa chrome hả các anh
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor998: nói rồi đấy thôi
<Tux|Ubuntu> không đọc à
<vubuntor998> dạ nhưng em hok hiểu
<n0bawk> vubuntor644: ổ cứng gì vậy
<n0bawk> vubuntor998: SAS à
<n0bawk> vubuntor644: SAS à
<vubuntor644> sas
<n0bawk> vubuntor644: check lại xem có driver chưa
<n0bawk> vubuntor644: mà mấy hàng khủng này thì tốt nhất là dùng centos/rhel
<Tux|Ubuntu> .g ibm sas hdd ubuntu
<phenny_zombie> Tux|Ubuntu: http://communities.vmware.com/thread/271595
<supybot_zombie`> Title: VMware Communities: Poor disk performance - IBM HS22 blades... (at communities.vmware.com)
<vubuntor660> Chào mọi người, mình có một câu hỏi: Làm thế nào để giới hạn quyền sử dụng của 1 user với 1 app trên ubuntu? Vd như User1 được chạy flash, user2 thì không? cảm ơn mọi người :)
<kid__> http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?f=51&t=284
<supybot_zombie`> Title: Phân quyền trong Linux-Ubuntu - Xem chủ đề | Diễn đàn Ubuntu Việt Nam (at forum.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor097> noi file video bang cach nao day
<n2i> dạ thưa, anh/chị có thể tham khảo ffmpeg, mencoder ạ!!!!!
<xdien> Cho mình hỏi
<xdien> làm sao để download dc source rhythmbox trong Ubuntu vậy
<vubuntor852> a l o 1 2 3 4 a l o 1 2 3 4
<Tux|Ubuntu> xdien: định làm gì với rhythmbox vậy ?
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor852: tổng đài từ chối cuộc gọi
<xdien> đang định tìm hiểu nó thôi hà
<xdien> thử compile nó bằng tay
<Tux|Ubuntu> lauchpad
<Tux|Ubuntu> google rhymthbox source
<n2i> apt-get source
<xdien> mình mới tìm nhưng toàn là tiếng Anh
<Tux|Ubuntu> lol
<Tux|Ubuntu> đọc tiếng anh còn sợ còn đòi đọc src với compile :(
<xdien> :D
<xdien> hihi minh làm duoc rôi thanks "apt-get source rhythmbox"
<vubuntor552> may ban oi chi minh 1 chuyen
<vubuntor384> Mình có một thắc mắc về font khi sử dụng trình soạn thảo vim, ai giúp tớ đc không ?
<vubuntor552> minh down tren mang ve file tar.gz vay bay gio lam sao cai dat
<vubuntor552> file .tar.gz
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor552: giải nén nó ra
 * n2i toàn sn Tux|Ubuntu ạ! :3
<Tux|Ubuntu> tìm xung quanh xem có gì *khả nghi* không :D
<Tux|Ubuntu> n2i: ờ :))
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor384: vim với fonts thì làm sao
<vubuntor552> giai nen ra no co 2 file
<Tux|Ubuntu> Esc -> :set guifonts=
<n2i> vubuntor552: giải nén ra, soi cái file README hoặc INSTALL nếu có :3
<n2i> hoặc gúc
<vubuntor384> những chứ có dấu tiếng việt thì kích cỡ to hơn kí tự thường (tức là ANSI) khiến khó đọc hơn bình thường. Có cách nào sửa được không
<vubuntor552> 1 file readme.txt voi file dang application/x-executable
<xdien> bạn phải giải nén nó ra trước
<n2i> vubuntor384: đang xài font nào? chắc là font đó không hỗ trợ đầy đủ tiếng Việt
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor384: chọn fonts khác vậy thôi
 * Tux|Ubuntu đang xài Consolas :))
<CoconutCrab> vim làm cái gì mà có tiếng việt vậy?
<vubuntor084> http://nn9.upanh.com/b3.s29.d3/3a5626697275c3bb938e5b36493a809a_46001659.screenshotfrom20120612231122.png  đây ạ
<vubuntor084> chết thật.. đi hết mất rồi
#ubuntu-vn 2012-06-12
<vubuntor535> \jquery iabu
<vubuntor535> :*>
<vubuntor535> bạn cho mình hỏi chút
<vubuntor535> cái update của ubuntu
<vubuntor535> thấy nó cứ update thường xuyên
<vubuntor535> việc update có cần thiết không???
<C4NoC>  tùy
<vubuntor535> có thể tắt update được k??
<vubuntor535> tại nó cứ báo update liên tục hơi phiền
<C4NoC>  thích cái mới thì update
<C4NoC> xài ổn rồi thì thôi
<C4NoC> mờ cũng nên up
<C4NoC> bấm vào cái update á, rồi tìm xem chỗ nào tắt đi
 * C4NoC ko xài ubuntu
<vubuntor535> ỏ bên cài song song
<vubuntor535> thì mình vẫn để update
<vubuntor535> nhưng trong máy ảo mình chỉ cần một số thứ nên k muốn update
<C4NoC> thì tắt đi thôi
<C4NoC> tắt chỗ nào thì vào cái updater tắt đi
<vubuntor535> ok thank bạn để mình thử
<vubuntor535> :D
<vubuntor238> chao
<CoconutC1ab> cháo
<vubuntor238> cho minh hoi may minh cai 2 hdh Linux centos 5 va win xp
<vubuntor238> gio chi khoi dong duoc win xp
<vubuntor238> con cent os 6 khong khoi dong duoc
<vubuntor238> ban co the huong dan minh boot duoc cent os duoc khong
<C4NoC> cài cái nào trước?
<vubuntor238> cent os 6 truoc
<vubuntor238> sao ban. mong cac ban giup minh voi
<C4NoC>  thế cài lại cent  đi
<C4NoC>  ai bảo cài cái của nợ win sau
<C4NoC> nó xóa hết bootloader roài
<C4NoC>  siêng thì cài lại, siêng hơn thì mò cách sửa grub
<C4NoC> :3
<xdien> o windows 7 thi dung easyBCD nhung tren xp
<vubuntor238> tren xp thi sao ban
<C4NoC>  cài lại cái cent cho lẹ
<vubuntor842> lam sao de hinh nen tu dong thay doi trong ubuntu 10.04.4 vay
<vubuntor842> ai tra loi gium y
<C4NoC> chọn wallpaper
<C4NoC> nó có cái set list á
<C4NoC> add image vào đó
<C4NoC> hoặc random trong cái list
<vubuntor842> trong list random cho nao nhi
<vubuntor842> http://www.flickr.com/photos/80184951@N03/7179368367/
<supybot_zombie`> Title: Man_hình | Flickr - Photo Sharing! (at www.flickr.com)
<vubuntor549> cho mình hỏi làm sao mở "Passwords and Encryption Keys" trong linux mint 13 vậy - tìm ko thấy ?
<vubuntor842> ban c4noc oi
<lmq2401> Trong Linux Mint thấy nó ghi là Passwords and Key
<lmq2401> trong mục Other trong menu Applications
<lmq2401> vubuntor549: tìm được chưa?
<vubuntor549> Trong 12 thì có trong Accessories 13 thì ko thấy đâu nữa
<vubuntor549> bạn có biết lệnh zì để gọi nó ko ?- chỉ yếu để tắt cái default passwork thôi
<vubuntor549> default keyring password
<favadi> vubuntor549: nó là thằng seahorse?
<C4NoC> chịu
<C4NoC> có xài mấy cái đóa đâu mờ bít
<vubuntor385> xin chao
<vubuntor385> có ai online không ạ
<vubuntor385> cho mình hỏi về ubuntu-tweak
<vubuntor385> hello
<C4NoC> chịu
<C4NoC> vubuntor385: hỏi gì thế
<vubuntor385> phần work space trong ubuntu-tweak
<vubuntor385> mình cài đặt nó
<vubuntor385> hiện window khi vẩy chuột lên góc trên bên phải
<vubuntor385> hiện vùng làm việc khi vẩy chuột xuống góc dưới phải
<vubuntor385> tất cả hoạt động bình thường
<vubuntor385> nhưng khi khởi động lại, thì các cài đặt đó đều không có giá trị
<vubuntor385> mình bật ubuntu-tweak lên, vào xem cài đặt
<vubuntor385> vẫn thấy các thông số đó
<vubuntor385> nhưng lại không dùng được
<vubuntor385> mình hỏi cách khắc phục nó trong u12 :d
<C4NoC> :-/
<C4NoC> thua
<C4NoC> ko xài ko bít
<vubuntor385> :(
<vubuntor385> vậy thôi, hì hì, chỉ hi vọng anh Tux ở đây
<vubuntor385> anh ấy nghiền pm này, mà hỏi mãi không trả lời :(
<C4NoC>  ờ
<vubuntor385> cám ơn bạn nhé
<vubuntor385> :D
<vubuntor385> bye
<C4NoC> bb
<vubuntor242> cho minh hoi
<vubuntor242> tu phien ban may thi ubuntu su dung unity lam giao dien mac dinh vay
<C4NoC> 11.04
<vubuntor242> thanks
<vubuntor448> xin chao
<vubuntor448> cac ban cho minh xin cau hinh cua he dieu hanh edubuntu duoc khong
<C4NoC>  cấu hình là sao?
<vubuntor448> la cau hinh de cai dat len may tinh do ban
<C4NoC> thế cấu hình máy bạn thế nào?
<vubuntor448> la sao
<vubuntor448> minh xin cau hinh cua edubuntu ma
<C4NoC>  nhẹ hều
<n0bawk> vubuntor448: đọc cấu hình máy bạn, rồi mọi người xem có cài đc ko
<vubuntor448> minh khong co cai cho may cua minh
<n0bawk> vubuntor448: thường là ram 512, chip thì đừng quá yếu là đc rồi
<vubuntor448> minh dinh cai gium cho nguoi khac
<n0bawk> vubuntor448: à, chạy đc khác chạy mượt :D
<n0bawk> vubuntor448: uh, máy ít ram quá thì nên cài lubuntu
<vubuntor448> um
<vubuntor448> cam on ban
<n0bawk> vubuntor448: còn máy đời mới bây h thì nói chung là cài đc hết
<n0bawk> vubuntor448: trước khi cài thì nghía xem driver có vấn đề gì ko thoi
<n0bawk> vubuntor448: chạy thử bản liveCD
<C4NoC> windoof mới lởm thôi
<n0bawk> nếu ko vấn đề gì thì cứ thẳng tiến mà cài :D
<n0bawk> :D
<vubuntor448> um
<vubuntor448> cam on
<vubuntor065> chao cac ban
<vubuntor755> co nen su dung cac phien ban ubuntu het ho tro khong nhi
<Guest85133> tai sao lai chonj ubuntu het ho tro?
<vubuntor755> cung khong bit nua
<vubuntor755> thi dang hoi la co nen khong ne
<Guest85133>  minh chua xai may cai qua han bao gio
<Guest85133> nen cung khong biet sao
<Guest85133> ma may nguoi chuyen ve serve, cung chon nhung phien ban co thoi gian ho tro dai, de trach nang cap he thong lien tuc
<vubuntor755> vay gio sao ta
<Guest85133> ban cai thu mot cai cu vo xai thu di
<Guest85133> khong duoc thi thao ra
<Guest85133> de ma
<Guest85133> :D
<vubuntor755> cai cu thi moi nhat la 10.10 phai hong
<Guest85133> cho chuc, qua ubuntu coi cai da
<vubuntor755> u
<n2i> ver mới nhất là 12.04
<n2i> sao phải xài hàng hết hạn hỗ trợ :3
<vubuntor755> hoi khac nguoi 1 chut ay ma
 * n2i yoo. Thêm một sn nữa chăng! :3
<vubuntor755> hi hi
<Guest85133> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Ubuntu_releases
<supybot_zombie`> Title: List of Ubuntu releases - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia (at en.wikipedia.org)
<Guest85133> theo cai trang nay
<Guest85133> thi cai ho tro cuoi cung la thang 4/2011 9.10
<vubuntor755> la sao
<vubuntor755> thay 10.10 ma
<Guest85133> a
<Guest85133> 10.10 la 4/2012
<Guest85133> 9,10 la 4/2011
<vubuntor755> e
<vubuntor755> october la thang may vay
<vubuntor755> tu nhien ngu dot xuat
<Guest85133> 10
<Guest85133> hinh nhu vay
<Guest85133> :D
#ubuntu-vn 2012-06-13
<vubuntor111> hello?
<vubuntor111> Minh gap loi ntn ai giup minh voi http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?f=58&t=18759
<supybot_zombie`> Title: Khởi động máy không vào được Ubuntu, restart lại mới vào đượ - Xem chủ đề | Diễn đàn Ubuntu Việt Nam (at forum.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor111> Minh gap loi ntn ai giup minh voi http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?f=58&t=18759
<supybot_zombie`> Title: Khởi động máy không vào được Ubuntu, restart lại mới vào đượ - Xem chủ đề | Diễn đàn Ubuntu Việt Nam (at forum.ubuntu-vn.org)
<n0bawk> hmm
<n0bawk> vubuntor111: lúc boot ấn esc hoặc ctrl + alt + f1
<n0bawk> để nó hiện cái console lên
<n0bawk> xem bị lỗi gì
<vubuntor111> ko ấn đc nút gì bạn ạ, màn hình nó cứ tối thui
<n0bawk> vubuntor111: ấn từ lúc nó load cái logo ubuntu á
<n0bawk> vubuntor111: bạn đã thấy logo ubuntu chưa hay ngay từlúc grub đã thée rồi
<n0bawk> vubuntor111: bạn cài ubuntu theo cách nào?
<vubuntor111> chua thay logo
<vubuntor111> cai = usb
<n0bawk> vubuntor111: inside windows hay là cài thẳng lên đĩa cứng
<vubuntor111> 12.04
<vubuntor111> cai thang
<n0bawk> vubuntor111: nó cứ tối thui ko báo gì à bạn?
<vubuntor111> uh
<vubuntor111> lúc dùng thì rất êm ko có vấn đề j
<vubuntor111> chỉ có lúc bật lên
<vubuntor111> :(
<n0bawk> nhưng vẫn ấn ctrl + alt + del đc?
<n0bawk> vubuntor111: bạn chờ bao lâu thì ấn ctrl + alt + del?
<vubuntor111> ko ấn đc
<vubuntor111> khác cái trong topic 1 tí
<vubuntor111> nhưng ấn tắt máy xong bật lại thì lại vào đc
<vubuntor708> chao moi nguoi! co anh nao da cai ubuntu v12.04 cho may asus eeePC  X101CH roi thi giup em voi!
<vubuntor708> van de cua em la sau khi cai xong thi card man hinh chi o 800x600 ma thoi
<n0bawk> hmm
<n0bawk> cái bạn hỏi ubuntu tèo rồi sao
<vubuntor113> n0bawk
<vubuntor113> minh vao win truoc xong khoi dong lai thi cung vao dc ubuntu
<n0bawk> vubuntor113: bạn check kỹ lại nhé
<n0bawk> vubuntor113: có phải lúc boot
<n0bawk> bạn thấy menu của windows trước
<n0bawk> rồi mới có grub ko?
<vubuntor113> ko thay grub luon ma :(
<n0bawk> vubuntor113: tức là khởi động, ko thấy grub
<n0bawk> vào windows, khởi động lại thấy grub
<n0bawk> vubuntor113: có phải như vậy ko?
<vubuntor113> co thay grub
<vubuntor113> thay luon
<vubuntor113> ko can khoi dong lai
<n0bawk> vấn đề là như thế này
<n0bawk> mfinh đang thắc mắc
<n0bawk> ko biết bạn cài linux inside windows, (cài ubuntu trong windows)
<n0bawk> hay đang dùng trực tiếp trên ổ cứng
<n0bawk> vubuntor113: néeu bạn đang dùng ubuntu
<n0bawk> thì vào terminal gõ lệnh
<n0bawk> sudo fdisk -l
<vubuntor113> truc tiep tren o cung do
<n0bawk> !paste | vubuntor113
<ubot2> vubuntor113: Với nội dung dài hơn 4 dòng, xin mời copy và paste vào trang http://paste.ubuntu.com, điền tên, ấn nút paste, rồi gửi đường dẫn (link) vào đây
<n0bawk> vubuntor113: bạn cung cấp thêm vài thông tin, như cấu hình máy, card màn hình gì gì đó xem sao
<n0bawk> có thể là vấn đề với card đồ hoạ
<vubuntor113> core i5
<vubuntor113> card geforce gt525m
<vubuntor113> ma minh chua cai driver thi phai
<vubuntor113> command not found :|
<vubuntor113> ah dc roi
<n0bawk> vubuntor113: vậy bạn chạy thử lệnh này
<n0bawk> vubuntor113: sudo update-grub
<n0bawk> rồi thử lại xem còn bị tình trạng như thế kia nưã ko
<vubuntor113> uh doi minh ty
<vubuntor113> dung out nhe
<vubuntor786> n0bawk oi
<vubuntor786> vao dc roi ban a
<vubuntor786> nhung ma cai bieu tuong ubuntu bi mat tieu
<n0bawk> vubuntor786: cái biểu tượng ubuntu là sao?
<n0bawk> vubuntor786: bây h ko bị lỗi gì nữa hả?
<vubuntor786> chac the
<vubuntor786> cai bieu tuong luc bat len i
<vubuntor786> mình còn bị lỗi cứ để chuột ko dùng 1 lúc là nó lại ko hoạt động, phải ấn chuột mấy cái mới hoạt động trở lại ???
<vubuntor786> chuột cắm vào đường usb
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor786: xài pin ?
<vubuntor786> uh
<n0bawk> thế chắc chuột nó hibernate để tiết kiệm pin ấy mà
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor786: có xài jupiter không
<Tux|Ubuntu> nếu thế thì chuẩn là nó bị thế đấy
<Tux|Ubuntu> click chuột một cái rồi làm gì thì làm
<vubuntor786> cám ơn các bạn rất nhiều :x
<vubuntor982> có ai k ?
<vubuntor982> không hiểu sao lúc đầu mình setup cái 3g viettel được rồi, nhưng khi cài cái quản lí 3g vô thì k vào được 3g
<vubuntor982> có ai giúp mình với
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor982: bạn cài phần mềm quản lý kèm theo cả driver trong USB 3G ?
<vubuntor503> Chào mọi ngưởi! Em cài UBUNTU trên máy ASUSX101CH thì độ phân giải màn hình chỉ có 800x600chứ không được 1024x600
<vubuntor503> mong mọi người giúp đỡ em!
<n0bawk> vubuntor503: vào terminal chạy xrandr
<n0bawk> !paste | vubuntor503
<ubot2> vubuntor503: Với nội dung dài hơn 4 dòng, xin mời copy và paste vào trang http://paste.ubuntu.com, điền tên, ấn nút paste, rồi gửi đường dẫn (link) vào đây
<vubuntor503> chạy xrandr, xong rồi chạy !paste | vubuntor503 phải không ạ?
<vubuntor503> các anh có tài liệu nào hướng dẫn em cách khắc phục này không ?
<vubuntor503> hiện giờ em không có cái máy ubuntu nào ở đây hết
<vubuntor482> Mình ko khởi động được ubuntu giúp mình với?
<vubuntor482> Mình ko khởi động được ubuntu giúp mình với?
<n2i> vubuntor482: cụ thể vấn đề là thế nào bạn?
<vubuntor482> giống topic này, buổi sáng mình hỏi bạn n0bawk rồi mà ko sửa đc
<vubuntor482> http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?f=58&t=18759
<supybot_zombie`> Title: Khởi động máy không vào được Ubuntu, restart lại mới vào đượ - Xem chủ đề | Diễn đàn Ubuntu Việt Nam (at forum.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor255> help mình với
<vubuntor255> làm sao gõ tiếng việt trên ubuntu 12.04 đây?
<vubuntor255> mình thử hoài mà ko đc
<vubuntor255> @@
<n2i> vubuntor255: thế đang gõ tiếng Việt ở đâu thế?
<vubuntor255> windows
<vubuntor255> @@
<vubuntor255> còn ubuntu
<vubuntor255> mình chạy trên vmware
<n2i> !ask | vubuntor255
<ubot2> vubuntor255: Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<n2i> ớ :3
<n2i> hmm. cài đặt + cấu hình như trên wiki rồi?
<n2i> không rõ có phải tại do vmware không?
<vubuntor255> mình làm giống như là bài hướng dẫn ở forum về ubuntu 10.04
<n2i> vmware có hề hấn gì với cặp phím ctrl + space không?
<vubuntor255> mà nó báo lỗi thế này nè
<vubuntor255> khi gõ sudo.......
<vubuntor255> thì nó báo lỗi này nè
<vubuntor255> sudo: unable to change to sudoers gid: Operation not permitted sudo: setresuid() [0, 0, 0] -> [117, -1, -1]: Operation not permitted
<vubuntor255> lỗi này ak'
<vubuntor255> vậy là sao za?
<n2i> hình như không có quyền sudo.
<n2i> nhưng mà đang hỏi khoản gõ tiếng Việt hay là sudo đây @
<vubuntor255> tiếng việt đó bạn
<vubuntor255> thì trên bài hướng dẫn ibus
<vubuntor255> bảo là gõ lệnh sudo apt-get install ibus-unikey
<vubuntor255> là cài đặt nhanh
<vubuntor255> mà gõ vào
<vubuntor255> thì nó báo thế
<vubuntor255> @@
<n2i> hình như người dùng bạn đang sử dụng không có quyền sudo
<n2i> người dùng bạn đang sử dụng lúc đó là tạo mới sao? hay là tạo lúc cài đặt
<vubuntor255> tạo lúc cài đặt ak'
<vubuntor255> mà sudo là j vậy bạn?
<vubuntor255> mình mới làm quen ubuntu
<vubuntor255> nên chưa hiểu lắm
<vubuntor255> :D
<n2i> sudo, có thể coi như bạn dùng nó để bạn mượn quyền của root
<vubuntor255> haiz!
<vubuntor255> mình gõ lệnh này im-switch -s ibus
<vubuntor255> nó ko báo j hết
<vubuntor255> mà cũng ko gõ đc tiếng việt
<vubuntor255> @@
<n0bawk> vubuntor482: vẫn ko khởi động đc ubuntu?
<n0bawk> !gõ tiếng việt | vubuntor255
<ubot2> vubuntor255: Xem hướng dẫn cách cài đặt phần mềm gõ Tiếng Việt ở đây : http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Gõ_tiếng_Việt
<supybot_zombie`> Title: Gõ tiếng Việt – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<n2i> như cái lỗi kia thì bạn đã cài xong ibus IM đâu
<n0bawk> vubuntor482: bạn vẫn dùng 10.04 thì thử disable kernel mode setting đi
<n0bawk> !nomodeset
<ubot2> Xem: http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2010/05/06/ubuntu-10-04-lucid-blank-screen-at-startup-workaround/
<supybot_zombie`> Title: Ubuntu 10.04 "Lucid" Blank Screen at Startup : Workaround | Ubuntu Tutorials (at ubuntu-tutorials.com)
<n0bawk> vubuntor482: nếu làm thế này vẫn ko đc thì lại vào đây
<vubuntor255> mình cài 12.04 lun bạn
<vubuntor255> báo lỗi kì wa'
<vubuntor255> @@
<n0bawk> lỗi gì?
<n0bawk> vubuntor255: có chạy lệnh chmode gì ko?
<n0bawk> chmod**
<vubuntor255> vào terminal gõ chmode hả bạn?
<n0bawk> ko
<n2i> vubuntor255: ý là trước đó bạn có vọc chi vui vui với chmod không?
<n0bawk> trước đến h bạn có chạy lệnh chmod gì gì ko
<vubuntor255> àh
<vubuntor255> ko
<vubuntor255> mình mới cài cách đây 1h30
<vubuntor255> @@
<vubuntor255> giờ mún vào libre gõ tiếng việt
<vubuntor255> mà ko đc
<vubuntor255> @@
<vubuntor255> search cách cài ibus mà thử hoài hem đc
<vubuntor255> @@
<n0bawk> vubuntor255: vào terminal gõ
<n0bawk> vubuntor255: sudo apt-get update
<n0bawk> nó báo gì?
<vubuntor255> vẫn báo lỗi cũ bạn ơi
<vubuntor255> sudo: unable to change to sudoers gid: Operation not permitted sudo: setresuid() [0, 0, 0] -> [118, -1, -1]: Operation not permitted
<vubuntor482> n0bawk oi minh dung 12.04 ma
<n0bawk> nếu bạn chắc chắn
<n0bawk> đã cài vào ổ cứng
<n0bawk> mà vẫn bị lỗi  màn hình đen
<n0bawk> thì bạn vẫn có thể làm thế kia
<vubuntor482> thu ca 2 cach trong day ah?
<n0bawk> ko
<n0bawk> card màn hình của bạn là loại nào thì thử loại đó
<vubuntor482> doi minh ti
<n0bawk> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/BlankScreen
<supybot_zombie`> Title: X/Troubleshooting/BlankScreen - Ubuntu Wiki (at wiki.ubuntu.com)
<n0bawk> vubuntor482: http://askubuntu.com/questions/139011/black-screen-after-grub-kernal-selection-menu
<supybot_zombie`> Title: 12.04 - Black screen after grub kernal selection menu - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<n0bawk> đọc 2 cái đó rồi thử xem cái nào phù hợp với bạn
<vubuntor255> sao ubuntu của mình
<vubuntor255> hem tìm đc mục administration vậy?
<vubuntor255> help me
<vubuntor255> @@
<n0bawk> alt + f2
<n0bawk> rồi cần tìm mục gì thì vào đó mà tìm
<vubuntor255> thiệt là hem có bạn ơi
<vubuntor255> mình vừa làm xong như bạn nói
<vubuntor255> :((
<vubuntor263> n0bawk oi van ko thanh cong
<vubuntor263> man hinh bay h ko den nua ma chuyen sang tim roi
<n0bawk> vubuntor263: tím rồi mà vẫn bị hả?
<vubuntor263> uh tim van bi dơ
<vubuntor263> tím như màu của grub :(
<n0bawk> grub có màu tím hả?
<n0bawk> vubuntor263: chạy lại sudo update-grub chưa?
<vubuntor263> uh
<vubuntor263> roi
<vubuntor263> chac chan
<n0bawk> vubuntor263: h tím rồi thì ấn esc hoặc ctrL + alt + f1
<n0bawk> vubuntor263: để nó hiện cái console ra
<n0bawk> vubuntor263: xem nó báo cái gì
<n0bawk> vubuntor263: tím hình ubuntu hả?
<vubuntor263> ko ấn đc mà
<vubuntor263> ko có hình
<vubuntor263> tím ko thôi
<n0bawk> hờ hờ
<n0bawk> nghe chừng máy bạn vubuntor263 này phức tạp nhỉ :))
<n0bawk> vubuntor263: card đồ hoạ gì vậy?
<vubuntor263> nvidia
<n0bawk> vubuntor263: nvidia gì?
<n0bawk> vubuntor263: nếu là laptop thì cho xin cái model
<vubuntor263> gt 525M
<n0bawk> vubuntor263: tự dưng bị thế hay từ lúc cài đã bị
<n0bawk> vubuntor263: nếu là laptop thì cho xin cái model
<vubuntor263> xps 15z
<vubuntor263> dell
<n0bawk> vubuntor263: 2 card đồ hoạ hả?
<vubuntor263> uh 1 onboard intel 1 card rời nvidia
<n0bawk> vubuntor263: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/Machines/Laptops/Dell/XPS/15z
<supybot_zombie`> Title: HardwareSupport/Machines/Laptops/Dell/XPS/15z - Ubuntu Wiki (at wiki.ubuntu.com)
<n0bawk> vubuntor263: hàng xịn quá
<n0bawk> vubuntor263: 1 là làm theo cái hướng dẫn kia
<n0bawk> 2 là vào bios tạm thời disable 1 cái card đi
<n0bawk> muốn dùng 2 card thì phải làm thêm 1 số trò nữa
<vubuntor263> @@
<n0bawk> vubuntor263: à làm theo cái hướng dẫn trên nó có hwuớng dẫn cách cài để dùng 2 card luôn rồi đó
<n0bawk> nhưng mà nói chung là bạn vubuntor263 ko có trình bày rõ ràng
<n0bawk> chứ vấn đèe này rõ ràng quá rồi :))
<n0bawk> ngay từ đầu biết là 2 card đồ hoạ thì đã chỉ bạn disable 1 cái đi alf chạy phe phé rồi :D
<vubuntor263> hướng dẫn chạy 2 card ở đâu?
<vubuntor263> làm theo tất cả hướng dẫn trong này hả bạn?
<vubuntor263> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/Machines/Laptops/Dell/XPS/15z
<supybot_zombie`> Title: HardwareSupport/Machines/Laptops/Dell/XPS/15z - Ubuntu Wiki (at wiki.ubuntu.com)
#ubuntu-vn 2012-06-14
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor903: đừng có PM !!!
<vubuntor398> các bác cho e hỏi tý
<vubuntor398> trong U 12.04
<n0bawk> làm sao?\
<vubuntor398> để kết nối đến 1 máy trong mạng Lan thì dùng cái j?
<n0bawk> kết nối cái gì?
<vubuntor398> share file rùi mà ko biết làm sao đè vào máy đó
<n0bawk> vubuntor398: mở cái nautilus ra
<n0bawk> vubuntor398: gõ vào smb://địa-chỉ-ip/
<n0bawk> vubuntor398: à ấn ctrl + L nó sẽ hiện cái chỗ để gõ smb://địa-chỉ-ip
<vubuntor398> gõ vào chỗ nào bác?
<vubuntor398> cảm ơn bác nhé
<vubuntor146> Cho mình hỏi rằng phần mềm nào có thể chat voice + webcam = acc yahoo vậy, pidgin ko có tính năng này, thanks
<n0bawk> yahoo ko mở protocol nên yahoo ko đc hỗ trợ voice và webcam
<n0bawk> nếu bạn dùng gmail thì nó có hỗ trợ đó
<vubuntor146> ?
<vubuntor146> bạn mình toàn dùng yahoo
<vubuntor146> chả ai dùng gmail cả
<vubuntor146> dù sao cũng cám ơn nhiều
<vubuntor144> giup minh voi resolution cua may minh bi thanh 800x600 sau khi update ??
<Tux|Ubuntu> !bg
<ubot2> http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Beginner_Guide
<supybot_zombie`> Title: Tài liệu cho người mới dùng Ubuntu – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<Tux|Ubuntu> mục "Những rắc rối thường gặp"
<vubuntor144> phan out of range??
<Tux|Ubuntu> uhm
<vubuntor690> huong dan dum minh cach tang resolution
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor690: làm như hướng dẫn ở beginner guide chưa
<Tux|Ubuntu> mà hỏi hoài vậy
<vubuntor690> lam ko co dc
<vubuntor690> an Xorg -configure
<vubuntor690> thi no bao xorg comand not found
<Tux|Ubuntu> gõ sai lệnh
<Tux|Ubuntu> Xorg không phải xorg !
<n0bawk> trong X sao gõ đc lệnh đó nhỉ :3
<Tux|Ubuntu> n0bawk: trong hướng dẫn em viết là vào recovery mode mà
<Tux|Ubuntu> nhưng có ai thèm đọc đâu
<Tux|Ubuntu> chỉ chăm chăm nhìn thấy lệnh là copy/paste
<vubuntor813> minh danh xong Xorg -configure
<vubuntor813> no bao Fatal sever error
<vubuntor813> Could not create lock file in /tmp.txo-lock
<n0bawk> ờ
<n0bawk> phải vào recovery mode
<vubuntor813> vao roi ma
<vubuntor813> xong vao root xong go
<n0bawk> rồi?
<vubuntor813> uh
<n0bawk> vubuntor813: rồi nó báo thế kia
<n0bawk> vubuntor813: h check lại thử xem nó tạo ra đc cái file .conf chưa
<n0bawk> tạo ra rồi thì copy vào thư m ục /etc
<vubuntor813> chekc o dau?
<n0bawk> vubuntor813: lúc đó nó tạo ra cái file ở thư mục hiện tại của bạn
<n0bawk> vubuntor813: bạn đọc kỹ hướng dẫn đi
<vubuntor813> chua tao dc ban oi
<n0bawk> vubuntor813: ờ
<n0bawk> vubuntor813: bạn đang dùng laptop hay desktop?
<vubuntor813> laptop
<n0bawk> vubuntor813: hiẹu gì?
<n0bawk> vubuntor813: có mấy card đồ hoạ?
<vubuntor813> dell vostro
<vubuntor813> chac la 2
<n0bawk> vubuntor813: vostro 3400 hả
<n0bawk> vubuntor813: 2 thì ạn thử disable 1 card đồ hoạ đi
<n0bawk> vubuntor813: ví dụ vào bios disable cái nvidia thôi, dùng intel thôi xem sao
<n0bawk> vubuntor813: nếu như ok, thì mình sẽ chỉ tiéep để dùng cả 2 card
<vubuntor813> disable thi ca win ca ubuntu deu chi xai 1 crad thoi ah?
<n0bawk> vubuntor813: thử đi, dùng 2 card đồ hoạ thì phải cài cắm thêm ít nữa
<n0bawk> vubuntor813: mà vostro của bạn là model nào vậy?
<vubuntor813> 3450
<CoconutCrab> ủa, có card ATI 6450 gì đó không?
<CoconutCrab> thằng bạn dùng con giông giống thế, mình cài vô thấy nó không nhận card ATI, chỉ thấy card intel -> dùng luôn
<vubuntor813> uh card ATI
<vubuntor813> cha biet no co nhan ko nua :( minh ga lam
<CoconutCrab> thế bỏ vô cài xong là dùng được chứ nhỉ?
<vubuntor813> dung thi dung dc nhung ma resolution cua no chi co 1024x768 thoi
<CoconutCrab> okay
<CoconutCrab> vào cái drivers, xem cái ATI/AMD có được tích không
<CoconutCrab> có tích thì bỏ nó đi xem
<vubuntor813> no proprietary drivers are in use on this system
<CoconutCrab> ngộ nhỉ
<CoconutCrab> Tux|Ubuntu: cái driver mặc định của ATI trên ubuntu nằm trong module nào ấy nhỉ?
<CoconutCrab> okay, bạn tìm cái file sau: .xsession-errors trong home
<CoconutCrab> bấm ctrl-h để nó hiện ra
<CoconutCrab> rồi paste vào cái trang sau
<CoconutCrab> http://pastebin.com/
<supybot_zombie`> Title: Pastebin.com - #1 paste tool since 2002! (at pastebin.com)
<CoconutCrab> sau đó gửi link ra đây
<vubuntor813> http://pastebin.com/bV0vGMng
<supybot_zombie`> Title: gnome-session[1702]: WARNING: Session 'ubuntu' runnable check failed: Exited wit - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<vubuntor813> ma luc moi cai chua update thi res binh thuong, update xong moi bi
<CoconutCrab> ờ..... nhầm file, lấy file /var/log/Xorg.0.log đi
<CoconutCrab> sorry :3
<Tux|Ubuntu> CoconutCrab: n0bawk radeon
<CoconutCrab> lặp lại như thế nhé
<Tux|Ubuntu> mặc định là radeon
<vubuntor813> http://pastebin.com/XuKQa6j9
<supybot_zombie`> Title: [ 22.670] X.Org X Server 1.11.3 Release Date: 2011-12-16 [ 22.670] X P - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<CoconutCrab> có cái mode 1366 kìa
<CoconutCrab> ai đó giúp bạn kia cái
<CoconutCrab> nhà ngập rồi, đi bơm nước ra trước khi chìm hết
<n0bawk> nó ko tìm ra mode đó
<n0bawk> chắc phải dùng đến chiêu nomodeset :))
<Tux|Ubuntu> mà sao hem xài intel thôi cho mát
<Tux|Ubuntu> ham hố xài AMD làm chi
<CoconutCrab> [    22.698] (EE) open /dev/fb0: No such file or directory
<CoconutCrab> vubuntor813: lsmod | grep radeon nó có ra cái gì không?
<vubuntor813> la cai j?
<vubuntor813> danh vao terminal?
<CoconutCrab> gõ lệnh đó
<vubuntor813> ko co gi
<CoconutCrab> hmm
<CoconutCrab> nó đang dùng vesa vì không thấy fb dev
<CoconutCrab> vubuntor813: bạn đang dùng ubuntu bản mấy vậy?
<vubuntor813> 12.04
<CoconutCrab> okay
<CoconutCrab> bạn gõ lệnh sau
<CoconutCrab> dmesg | grep -i 'fb'
<CoconutCrab> đưa nội dung nó vô cái trang paste kia giùm mình
<vubuntor813> http://pastebin.com/RXp7Sbt0
<supybot_zombie`> Title: [ 0.000000] BIOS-e820: 00000000bacb8000 - 00000000badfb000 (reserved) [ - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<CoconutCrab> không thấy vesa buffer
<CoconutCrab> dmesg | head -120
<CoconutCrab> cho mình tiếp cái paste
<vubuntor813> http://pastebin.com/Vt76LfVv
<supybot_zombie`> Title: [ 0.000000] Initializing cgroup subsys cpuset [ 0.000000] Initializing cg - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<CoconutCrab> è, sorry, 120 dòng coi bộ không đủ
<CoconutCrab> dmesg
<CoconutCrab> gõ đúng cái đó thôi rồi paste cho mình xem với
<vubuntor813> http://pastebin.com/pNsCkjDR
<supybot_zombie`> Title: hoang@hoang-Dell-System-XPS-15Z:~$ dmesg | head -120 [ 0.000000] Initializin - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<CoconutCrab> của bạn hình như dell XPS ấy chứ nhỉ? :]
<CoconutCrab> có phải vostro đâu
<vubuntor813> sax the ah
<CoconutCrab> vubuntor813: dmesg không thôi
<vubuntor813> minh tuong no la 1
<CoconutCrab> không có cái đoạn sau đâu
<CoconutCrab> dell XPS 15Z
<CoconutCrab> hàng này xịn
<CoconutCrab> bèo nhèo cũng 20m
<CoconutCrab> :-/
<vubuntor813> o the ko phai ati dau ma la nvidia
<vubuntor813> http://pastebin.com/ppaqTUeS
<supybot_zombie`> Title: [ 0.776123] system 00:04: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0c02 (active) [ - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<CoconutCrab> ờ hớ
<CoconutCrab> vubuntor813: thế trong cái mục driver kia nó có ghi nvidia hay ati không?
<vubuntor813> ko ghi gi het
<CoconutCrab> hmm
<CoconutCrab> bạn thử thế này nhé
<CoconutCrab> sudo modprobe inteldrmfb
<CoconutCrab> nó có hiện ra chi không
<CoconutCrab> (ờ mà đang dùng X chả biết được không)
<n0bawk> hài
<n0bawk> chắc vẫn ông 15z hôm qua
<CoconutCrab> 'kay
<n0bawk> hôm qua chỉ rồi mà
<n0bawk> làm theo hướng dẫn trên wiki của bọn ubuntu
<n0bawk> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/Machines/Laptops/Dell/XPS/15z
<supybot_zombie`> Title: HardwareSupport/Machines/Laptops/Dell/XPS/15z - Ubuntu Wiki (at wiki.ubuntu.com)
<CoconutCrab> cool :3
<CoconutCrab> bumblebee huh
<n0bawk> :3
<vubuntor813> lam rui ma heng dc
<CoconutCrab> nhưng trong cái dmesg có thấy nvidia đâu nhỉ?
<CoconutCrab> lsmod | grep nv
<CoconutCrab> có ra cái gì không bạn?
<vubuntor813> ko
<CoconutCrab> ồ
<CoconutCrab> hmm, vậy tại sao nó không tự modprobe cái inteldrmfb ta
<CoconutCrab> bạn gõ cái lệnh sudo modprobe ở trên chưa?
<vubuntor813> FATAL: Module inteldrmfb not found.
<CoconutCrab> ô hô :3
<vubuntor345> hello
<CoconutCrab> ờ, mình dùng 3.4, chắc nó đổi
<CoconutCrab> để tìm coi
<vubuntor345> co ka ka nao giup em voi hong
<CoconutCrab> h0k
<CoconutCrab> out lun ha
<CoconutCrab> vubuntor813: bạn có chắc chắn máy bạn có card nvidia không đấy?
<vubuntor813> chac
<CoconutCrab> ồ
<CoconutCrab> vậy mà cái additional driver không hiện ra gì?
<vubuntor813> uh
<CoconutCrab> :3
<CoconutCrab> trong bios cái thiết lập 2 card đồ họa bạn để sao?
<vubuntor813> to ko biet may cai bios day
<vubuntor813> chua dong vao bao h
<CoconutCrab> hmmmmmmmmmmmm
<CoconutCrab> thua
<CoconutCrab> thôi, đến giờ ăn rồi
<CoconutCrab> bạn tạm quay lại lúc sau nhé :]
<vubuntor813> ban co yahu ko?
<CoconutCrab> h0k
<vubuntor813> the toi len vay
<vubuntor813> :(
<CoconutCrab> bạn update chưa?
<CoconutCrab> update đầy đủ lên coi
<vubuntor813> update xong moi bi do
<vubuntor813> :((
<CoconutCrab> ồ
<vubuntor813> trc van dep nhu thuong
<CoconutCrab> vậy lúc khởi động, chọn lại cái phiên bản cũ của ubuntu xem
<vubuntor813> chon ntn :|
<CoconutCrab> nó hiện ra danh sách mấy cái
<CoconutCrab> chọn cái nào số bé hơn
<CoconutCrab> thường là cái số 3
<vubuntor813> no hien 5 cai 2 cai vao ubuntu, 2 cai memory test,  1 cai win 7
<CoconutCrab> cái ubuntu còn lại ấy
<CoconutCrab> không phải cái đầu tiên
<vubuntor813> con lai la cai recovery mode ah?
<vubuntor043> chao cac ban
<vubuntor043> minh bi loi cai ban 12.04 cung win 7
<vubuntor043> loi Try (hd0, 1): NTFS5: error: "prefix" is not set.
<vubuntor043> cac ban giup minh fix voi
<vubuntor043> :((
<vubuntor043> khong ai giup minh a???
<vubuntor043> :((((
<vubuntor099> maa6s anh Æ¡i
<vubuntor099> còn ai không ạ? em nhờ 1 tẹo ạ
<vubuntor707> ai chi minh cach tao usb cai dat windows voi file .iso trong ubuntu voi
<vubuntor707> ai biet xin giup
<vubuntor707> co ai khong vay
<vubuntor707> xin giup do gium
#ubuntu-vn 2012-06-15
<vubuntor707> moi nguoi dau het roi
<vubuntor707> co ai khong vay
<vubuntor707> co ai khong vay
<vubuntor707> co ai khong
<vubuntor169> co ai hong da
<vubuntor169> chi gium 1 chuyen y
<vubuntor169> co ai khong
<Cooly> !ask
<ubot2> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<vubuntor169> that ra thi hoi nay co hoi roi
<vubuntor169> lam sao tao usb boot windows bang file .iso trong ubuntu
<Cooly> .g Universal Usb installer
<phenny_zombie> Cooly: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/
<supybot_zombie`> Title: Universal USB Installer Easy as 1 2 3 | USB Pen Drive Linux (at www.pendrivelinux.com)
<Cooly> a
<Cooly> trong ubuntu a
<Cooly> the search google thoi, cung ko biet
<vubuntor169> um
<vubuntor169> co search
<vubuntor169> ma hong ra
<vubuntor169> toan ra tao usb boot ubuntu trong windows hong a
<Cooly> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<supybot_zombie`> Title: Installation/FromUSBStick - Community Ubuntu Documentation (at help.ubuntu.com)
<Cooly> http://www.pendrivelinux.com/multiboot-create-a-multiboot-usb-from-linux/
<supybot_zombie`> Title: MultiSystem Create a MultiBoot USB from Linux | USB Pen Drive Linux (at www.pendrivelinux.com)
<vubuntor169> boot windows ma
<Cooly> http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<supybot_zombie`> Title: UNetbootin - Homepage and Downloads (at unetbootin.sourceforge.net)
<Cooly> http://www.webupd8.org/2009/04/4-ways-to-create-bootable-live-usb.html
<supybot_zombie`> Title: 4 Ways to Create Bootable Live USB Drives (For Windows, Linux and Mac OS X) ~ Web Upd8: Ubuntu / Linux blog (at www.webupd8.org)
<Cooly> the same way
<vubuntor169> unetbootin lam hong duoc
<vubuntor169> hic
<vubuntor169> con phan mem nao khac nua hong da
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor169: boot windows thì sang windows mà làm
<Tux|Ubuntu> cớ gì sang bên #ubuntu-vn hỏi ?
<vubuntor169> nhung lam trong ubuntu nen cung co lien quan nen moi hoi
<vubuntor314> Có ai không ạ?
<vubuntor314> anh chinsu oi
<chinsu> vubuntor314, ?
<vubuntor314> vâng
<vubuntor314> anh giúp em với
<vubuntor314> em cài cái tool dcom 3g của viettel lên linux
<vubuntor314> cài được từ đầu đến cuối rồi, vào tool, bấm connect được, đèn usb sáng báo đã kết nối
<vubuntor314> nhưng mà ubuntu nó không kết nối, cái biểu tượng mạng nó vẫn dấu x đỏ
<vubuntor314> em thử cài lại vài lần nhưng vẫn không được :(
<vubuntor314> a chinsu Æ¡i
<vubuntor314> alo
<vubuntor314> anh n2i Æ¡i
<vubuntor314> anh n2i Æ¡i
<n2i> vubuntor314: wut?
<n2i> gì nghe ơi ới thế! @@
<vubuntor314> em cài cái tool dcom 3g của viettel lên linux  [12:40] <vubuntor314> cài được từ đầu đến cuối rồi, vào tool, bấm connect được, đèn usb sáng báo đã kết nối  [12:40] <vubuntor314> nhưng mà ubuntu nó không kết nối, cái biểu tượng mạng nó vẫn dấu x đỏ  [12:40] <vubuntor314> em thử cài lại vài lần nhưng vẫn không được :(
<vubuntor314> em copy lại :D
<vubuntor314> ?
<n2i> tức là cái phần mềm báo rằng đã kết nối? nhưng không có mạng? và biểu tượng mạng vẫn báo là chưa kết nối?
<n2i> usb 3G cắm vào xài thôi chứ dùng soft làm zề :3
<n2i> ifconfig ra cái gì? có cái nào giống như ppp0 không?
<vubuntor314> biểu tượng mạng của Ubuntu chưa kết nối
<vubuntor314> còn dcom thì rồi ạ
<vubuntor314> dùng soft được thêm vài cái gọi điện thoại, tin nhắn :D
<n2i> thế có gọi và nhắn tin được không? :)
<vubuntor314> dạ được
<vubuntor314> cái đó trên dcom thì ok
<vubuntor314> em dung  wubi, giờ phải qua ubuntu :D
<n2i> có khi nào tại dùng wubi không nhỉ :-/
<n2i> tức là cái với soft kia vẫn gọi + nhắn tin + kết nối net bình thường?
<n2i> tuy nhiên U không xài được mạng?
<n2i> kiểm tra lại dns xem?
<vubuntor278> anh n2i oi
<vubuntor278> anh n2i oi
<n2i> !ask | vubuntor278
<ubot2> vubuntor278: Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<n2i> @@
<vubuntor278> em thu go ifconfig thi dung la co dong ppp0
<vubuntor278> van la ve cai usb3g ay a
<n2i> ping thử host nào đó chưa?
<vubuntor278> k dc a
<n2i> vubuntor278: cat /etc/resolv.conf thử xem có cái gì trong?
<vubuntor278> cat là gì ạ?
<n2i> chạy cái lệnh kia xem sao
<n2i> có thể tại cấu hình dns
<vubuntor278> vang
<vubuntor654> xin chào mấy anh !
<vubuntor654> có ai không ạ
<vubuntor654> alo
<vubuntor072> alo alo có ai hông
<vubuntor072> help me
<vubuntor072> không có ai hết  ah
<vubuntor072> mình muốn hỏi cái nầy có ai không giúp mình với
<luffy|sunshine> hỏi đại đi
<luffy|sunshine> xin phép làm gì cho mệt
<luffy|sunshine> :|
<luffy|sunshine> out rồi à
<vubuntor971> Cho mình hỏi: nếu muốn lưu những gì mình viết trên Vim mà không muốn thoát thì phải làm ntn ?
#ubuntu-vn 2012-06-16
<vubuntor404> cacs anh giups e chuts
<vubuntor404> e ko cài dc máy in canon 2900 trên U 12.04
<vubuntor404> có ai cài rùi
<vubuntor404> giúp e chút
<vubuntor978> sao xubuntu 10.10 dag su dung thi khong co am thanh nua vay
<vubuntor119> alo
<vubuntor119> co ai giup em voi
<vubuntor119> em nang cap ubuntu len 12.4 thi khong kick hoat dc bo go ibus
<vubuntor119> aloooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<vubuntor119> co ai do kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<khanhpt> là sao bạn?
<khanhpt> gõ Tiếng Việt?
<CoconutCrab> á, át min vi hành :3
<CoconutCrab> kiểu này bị trừ lương tội không súp pót rồi :'3
<vubuntor119> miminh khong kick hoat duoc ibus
 * Tux|Ubuntu ngáp
<vubuntor119> alo :(
<CoconutCrab> vô trong cái regional and language setting gì đó chỉnh
<Tux|Ubuntu> !gõ Tiếng Việt
<ubot2> Xem hướng dẫn cách cài đặt phần mềm gõ Tiếng Việt ở đây : http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Gõ_tiếng_Việt
<supybot_zombie`> Title: Gõ tiếng Việt – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<Tux|Ubuntu> !ibus
<ubot2> Bộ gõ đa ngôn ngữ Ibus http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/IBus
<supybot_zombie`> Title: IBus – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<Tux|Ubuntu> !ibus-unikey
<ubot2> Ibus-unikey là phần mở rộng cho ibus để gõ tiếng việt một cách linh hoạt. Chi tiết về cài đặt và cấu hình cho ibus(-unikey) xem tại: http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/IBus
 * Tux|Ubuntu yêu con bot thế
<vubuntor119> minh dung ubuntu lau roi :(
<vubuntor119> lau nay go tv binh thuong
<vubuntor119> chi co sau dot update vua roi thi k kich hoat dc nua
<CoconutCrab> well, sh*t
<Tux|Ubuntu> update hay upgrade ?
 * Tux|Ubuntu work well
<vubuntor119> ah vang, the nao cung dc minh ga` lam. thong cam
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor119: làm theo mấy cái hướng dẫn kia đã
<vubuntor119> may cai kia minh lam tu lau roi
<Tux|Ubuntu> làm lại
<vubuntor119> xin the` la` hem dc T_T
<khanhpt> tức là hiện tại
<khanhpt> nó có biểu tượng chữ V ko?
<khanhpt> biểu tượng bộ gõ ibus-unikye ý
<vubuntor119> k ban oi
<vubuntor119> minh vua moi cai teamviewer, co ai san long giup do khong
<Tux|Ubuntu> chả hiểu thế quái nào mình chả lỗi bao giờ lol
<vubuntor119> á đc rồi, may thế =))
<vubuntor119> thôi, hem làm phiền các bẹn nữa, cám ơn nhìu :">
<khanhpt> há»±
<khanhpt> thế lỗi là j :(
<khanhpt> có gì a em còn tư vấn cho các bạn sau =))
<Tux|Ubuntu> [Dự]: Cấu hình sai
<_n> cho hỏi ngoài lề tí
<_n> :D
<khanhpt> ?
<_n> có ai bik ở TPHCM có sửa đèn màn hình laptop ko ?
<CoconutCrab> đây, google ra 1 đống
<vubuntor358> mọi người cho em hỏi một tí được không ạ
<vubuntor358> hôm trước em cài win7 và ubuntu song song
<vubuntor358> thì ubuntu boot trước
<vubuntor358> có menu boot đàng hoàng
<vubuntor358> nhưng hôm nay cài thêm win 8
<vubuntor358> thì chỉ còn win 8 và win 7
<vubuntor358> máy khởi động thằng r vào win 8
<vubuntor358> mất ubuntu
<vubuntor358> giờ làm sao để lôi ubuntu ra được đây ạ
<vubuntor358> hic chẳng ai giúp mình cả thôi lên hỏi đáp, mong mọi người giúp đỡ mất ubuntu phí lắm
<vubuntor358> :(
<Tux|Windoof> dùng Windows sướng lắm sao không dùng
<vubuntor358> à dạ em cài thêm thôi
<vubuntor358> em cài win 7, win 8 và ubuntu
<vubuntor358> ngày trước win 7 và ubuntu còn ok
<vubuntor358> hôm nay cài thêm win 8
<vubuntor358> mất luôn ubuntu
<Tux|Windoof> dễ hiểu
<Tux|Windoof> :))
<Tux|Windoof> !fix grub2
<ubot2> http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?f=58&t=6389&p=71352#p71352
<supybot_zombie`> Title: GRUB2 bằng tiếng Việt - Xem chủ đề | Diễn đàn Ubuntu Việt Nam (at forum.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor358> nhưng bây giờ em có vào được ubuntu đâu mà gõ dòng lệnh đó ạ
<Tux|Windoof> vubuntor358: dùng liveCD/LiveUSB lolz
<vubuntor372> may ban oi
<vubuntor372> cho hoi
<vubuntor372> usb dung lam boot co the su dung dinh dang ntfs khong
<vubuntor372> hay phai la fat32
<Tux|Windoof> unetbootin thì hình như ntfs hay fat32 đều được
<vubuntor358> Thanks tux nhiều :)
<vubuntor889> @tux ban gui lai link grub2 cho minh duoc ko?
<Tux|Windoof> !fix grub2
<ubot2> http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?f=58&t=6389&p=71352#p71352
<supybot_zombie`> Title: GRUB2 bằng tiếng Việt - Xem chủ đề | Diễn đàn Ubuntu Việt Nam (at forum.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor181> hơi ảm đạm :(
<luffy|sunshine> ;))
<CoconutCrab> hmm
<vubuntor982> how to login to ubuntu 12.04 with code adminstrator
<vubuntor982> i's beginner
#ubuntu-vn 2012-06-17
<vubuntor376> các anh giúp e cài con canon 2900 lên U 12.04 với
<vubuntor376> e cài 2 hôm rùi ma ko dc
<n0bawk> vubuntor376: ko đc nó có báo gì ko
<n0bawk> vubuntor376: bạn làm giống như hướng dẫn chưa?
<vubuntor376> nó im re lun
<vubuntor376> lúc trc cài nó còn ra 2 con canon2900 và canon2900-2
<vubuntor376> nhung bg chỉ có 1 canon2900
<n0bawk> vubuntor376: trong hướng dẫn có phần debug đó
<vubuntor376> e tìm rùi
<vubuntor376> các kiểu
<n0bawk> vubuntor376: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CanonCaptDrv190
<supybot_zombie`> Title: CanonCaptDrv190 - Community Ubuntu Documentation (at help.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor376> mà chua thay j ca
<n0bawk> vubuntor376: làm theo cái này
<n0bawk> và xemphần diagnotics
<vubuntor376> làm theo cách dung shell mà cung ko dc
<n0bawk> cách ào?
<n0bawk> xem cái kia chưa
<n0bawk> cấu hình chưa đúng thì nó chưa chịu chạy thôi :D
<n0bawk> vubuntor376: xem kỹ phần dianogics, status monitor và phần troubleshooting
<vubuntor376> sudo /usr/sbin/lpadmin -p LBP5000 -m CNCUPSLBP5000CAPTK.ppd -v ccp://localhost:59787 -E
<vubuntor376> lpadmin: Bad device-uri scheme "ccp".
<n0bawk> vubuntor376: xem phần troubleshooting trước đi
<n0bawk> cái đưòng dẫn kia bạn viết sai rồi nó lại chả ra bed uri
<n0bawk> có phải ccp:// đâu
<n0bawk> mà nó là ccp:/
<n0bawk> à nhìn nhầm
<n0bawk> đúng là cpp://
<vubuntor376> doi e restart xem  nó ntn
<n0bawk> vubuntor376: cái kia bạn gõ sai rồi
<n0bawk> bạn phải add cho cái lbp2900 cơ mà
<n0bawk> sao lại LBP5000 :))
<n0bawk> phải sửa lại chỗ -p và -m
<CoconutCrab> ôi, máy in
<n0bawk> con này làm gì đến nỗi khó thế nhỉ :))
<n0bawk> sudo /usr/sbin/lpadmin -p LBP2900 -m CNCUPSLBP2900CAPTK.ppd -v ccp://localhost:59787 -E
<n0bawk> vubuntor376: chạy lệnh đó
<n0bawk> vubuntor159: bạn hỏi printer hả?
<vubuntor159> thi thoảng máy tính hay bị treo không xử lý theo magic key được
<vubuntor159> thi thoảng mỗi khi chuyển cửa sổ là bị
<n0bawk> vubuntor579: sudo /usr/sbin/lpadmin -p LBP2900 -m CNCUPSLBP2900CAPTK.ppd -v ccp://localhost:59787 -E
<n0bawk> vubuntor579: chạy lệnh đó
<n0bawk> vubuntor159: có thể là bị mem leak
<vubuntor579> chạy rùi
<vubuntor159> lệnh tren trả về: lpadmin: Bad device-uri scheme "ccp".
<vubuntor579> ko tháy có j cả ah
<n0bawk> vubuntor579: đã cài driver chưa vậy?
<vubuntor159> không mỗi câu này: [lpadmin: Bad device-uri scheme "ccp".]
<vubuntor579> cài rùi a
<n0bawk> vubuntor579: cài như nào?
<vubuntor159> tự động nhận
<vubuntor579> e cài qua shell
<vubuntor579> nhung nó ko hiện cái canon2900-2
<vubuntor579> chỉ có 1 cái LBP2900
<n0bawk> vubuntor579: cài qua shell nhwu thế nào?
<n0bawk> vubuntor579: thì lbp2900 chính là cái máy incủa bạn đó
<n0bawk> haiz
<vubuntor579> vang
<vubuntor579> nhung ma
<vubuntor579> in nó ko nhuc nhic j ca
<n0bawk> haiz
<n0bawk> mình hỏi bạn cài máy in như thế nào
<n0bawk> toàn trả lời cái gì đâu ko
<n0bawk> nó nhúc nhích bạn đã ko vào đây hỏi
<vubuntor159> thi thoảng ubuntu hay bị treo không xử lý theo magic key được, cách xử lý???
<n0bawk> vubuntor159: xoá ubuntu đi cài windows
<vubuntor579> sax
<vubuntor579> bác nói đùa
<n0bawk> hoặc chuyển qua dùng cái linux khác ổn định hơn :))
<vubuntor579> thé thi chui vô đây chi cho mệt
<vubuntor159> uhm
<vubuntor579> cái nào ổn định hơn ah
<n0bawk> vubuntor579: giải pháp tốt nhất cho end-user
<n0bawk> còn cho những người muốn phá thì tự phá đi
<vubuntor159> windows có máy khác rồi
<vubuntor579> thé là phải potay với ca này ah?
<n0bawk> vubuntor159: vấn đề của bạn, mình nghĩ có thể là do memory leak, (bật cái monitor lên, xem khi nào chết thì memory có bị ngốn hết ko)
<n0bawk> cái khác là do thằng nào đó nó die
<n0bawk> cái này khó debug hơn
<n0bawk> để ý rồi vô log mà coi
<n0bawk> vấn đề với GUI treo
<n0bawk> thì có thể vào console
<n0bawk> bằng cách ấn ctrL + alt + f3
<n0bawk> quay trở lại GUI bằng ctrl + alt + f7
<vubuntor579> RAM của e có 25% thoi
<n0bawk> vubuntor579: đó là lúc bình thường
<vubuntor159> OK, nhưng khi treo thì không vào được virtual terminal mà
<n0bawk> quan trọng là lúc nó leak
<n0bawk> vubuntor159: ờ,thế khả năng memory leak, khỏi vào cái gì luôn hoặc vào rất lâu
<n0bawk> còn gui crashed ko thôi thì thường pải vào đc virtual terminal :))
<vubuntor159> khỏi vào cái gì luôn
<n0bawk> vubuntor159: chuyển cửa sổ là bị?
<vubuntor159> chính xác, thi thoảng chuyển thì bị
<n0bawk> vubuntor159: có vài recommend cho bạn như thế, chưa debug mấy cái này đâu có dễ :))
<n0bawk> làm sao nhảy vô đc virtual term rồi check log liếc các kiẻu
<n0bawk> còn nó đơ luôn ko làm đc gì thì đúng là chịu :))
<vubuntor159> cám ơn bạn, có cách nào xử lý hay có lời khuyên gì không
<n0bawk> mình cũng bị thỉng thoảng nó lăn quay ra chết, tìm quài ko biết do thằng nào :))
<n0bawk> vubuntor159: ubuntu ko stable lắm (theo cảm nhận của mình)
<n0bawk> chỉ đc cái dễ dùng, dễ cài, khỏi phải config này nọ
<n0bawk> vubuntor159: nếu như hay crashed quá, thì bạn chuyển sang cái UI Khác xem có bị không
<n0bawk> vubuntor579: bạn ko có thông tin gì thêm hả?
<vubuntor159> để mình tìm cách chuyển, vẫn để mặc định
<n0bawk> vubuntor159: nếu đang dùng bản unstable thì upgrade lên stable
<n0bawk> cái máy chạy archlinux của mình chạy cả tháng ko biết đơ là gì
<n0bawk> trong khi cái này thỉng thoảng nó lại mem leak 1 phát
<n0bawk> :))
 * n0bawk chuẩn bị cho ubuntu ra đi
<CoconutCrab> :3
<vubuntor159> mình chưa hiểu lắm
<n0bawk> mà nguyên nhân chỉ có thể là mem leak
<n0bawk> vì lúc đó vẫn chuyển sang vt đc
<n0bawk> mà chậm như bò
<n0bawk> gõ username với passwd vào vt mãi nó ko auth đc
<n0bawk> rồi blabla
<n0bawk> cuối cùng vẫn là giữ chặt nút nguồn
<vubuntor159> uhm, mình cũng thế, tưởng do ổ cứng , thay cái khác cũng thế
<n0bawk> thậm chí gõ đúng username và passwd mà ko auth đc hài vãi
<vubuntor579> ko co j thay doi ca
<vubuntor579> e làm mãi mà vẫn thé
<n0bawk> vubuntor579: thôi nhắc lại lần cuối, ko trả lời nữa thì mình cũng chịu
<Tux|Ubuntu> n0bawk: timeout luôn
<n0bawk> vubuntor579: bạn cài cái driver như thế nào
<Tux|Ubuntu> =)
<n0bawk> Tux|Ubuntu: cái naỳ o timeout mà nó báo sai thì phải :))
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor579: đang xài Unity hay Unity 2D
<Tux|Ubuntu> có chơi compiz đâu :D
<vubuntor579> http://www.ubuntu-vn.org/en/node/470
<supybot_zombie`> Title: Cài đặt máy in Canon LBP trên distro họ Ubuntu | Ubuntu Việt Nam (at www.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor579> theo dúng các buo ở dó
<Tux|Ubuntu> s/đâu/không/
<vubuntor579> e dung Unity
<n0bawk> vubuntor579: bản kia cũ rồi
<vubuntor579> e tìm trong sudo tail /var/log/ thì nó ko có messages
<n0bawk> đã nói đọc cái hướng dẫn của bọn ubuntu đi mà ko nghe :))
<n0bawk> vubuntor579: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CanonCaptDrv190
<supybot_zombie`> Title: CanonCaptDrv190 - Community Ubuntu Documentation (at help.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor159> sao biết là đang dùng bản unstable?
<n0bawk> vubuntor159: ko biết, nhưng có thể bạn chọn mấy cái option linh tinh trong software source là nó thành unstable luôn thôi
<vubuntor159> thank, ít vọc vào những cái đó. thank for memory leek
<vubuntor135> ca nhà ơi, giúp mình chút
<vubuntor135> cài con canon 2900 lên U 12.04 và 11.10
<vubuntor135> đều ko dc
<vubuntor135> ai đã cài ồi giúp mình với
 * CoconutCrab gives canon the finger
<CoconutCrab> done
<vubuntor991> cai ubuntu tren desktop cau hinh yeu co duoc khong cac ban?   co lan minh da thu nhung may chay cham qua. va minh cai live tren windows! thanhks for help!^^
<n0bawk> đc
<n0bawk> dùng lubuntu
<n0bawk> hay debian rồi cài lxde ấy
<n0bawk> chíp 400MHz, ram 128 vẫn chạy debian phè phè
<n0bawk> đừng dùng live trên windows
<vubuntor991> ram minh 512 va toc do su ly 1.8GHz nhung sao may cham qua
<vubuntor991> hay do Driver
<n0bawk> thế thì khoẻ mà?
<n0bawk> vubuntor991: chạy live nó thế
<n0bawk> cài thằng vào ổ cứng xem
<vubuntor991> the a
<n0bawk> rồi đừng dùng cái ubuntu
<vubuntor991> ma minh kiem dia cai thi chang thay o dau ban ca
<n0bawk> dùng lubuntu hay xubuntu chạy mượt hơn
<vubuntor991> ok de minh thu
<vubuntor991> minh tai Ubuntu dung luong 701 Mb nen Burn ra dia CD khong du dung luong
<n0bawk> vubuntor991: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/12.04/release/
<supybot_zombie`> Title: Lubuntu 12.04 (Precise Pangolin) (at cdimage.ubuntu.com)
<n0bawk> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/12.04/release/
<supybot_zombie`> Title: Xubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) (at cdimage.ubuntu.com)
<n0bawk> down cái i386
<vubuntor991> hihi
<vubuntor991> thanks so much!^^
<vubuntor381> cho minh hoi
<vubuntor381> wine co dung de choi game 3d duoc khong vay
<vubuntor381> game 3d minh muon noi o day la the gioi hoan my
<vubuntor381> vay co choi duoc khong
<vubuntor381> co ai co the tra loi cau hoi cua minh khong
<vubuntor381> co ai tra loi khong
<n0bawk> hình như có :))
<vubuntor381> co tra loi hay la co choi game duoc
<vubuntor381> vay la co choi game 3d duoc khong vay
<vubuntor381> ai biet tra loi giup voi
<vubuntor381> minh dang can gap
<vubuntor995> em cai ubuntu 12.04 sau win7 nhung bay gio khong vao duoc win7 nua, trong grub2 bootload van co tuy chon window7 nhung bam vao khong co tac dung gi ca?
<vubuntor995> giup em voi
<luffy|sunsine> cài sau thì tự nhận chứ zề :|
<luffy|sunsine> keyboard có lên xuống đc ko :)
<vubuntor995> co
<vubuntor995> nhung chon vao muc win7 thi no den man hinh lai roi tro ra nhu bunh thuong
<vubuntor995> h phai lam sao. ubuntu thi vao duoc, nhung khong vao duoc win de lam viec
<luffy|sunsine> cái này chả biết :D
<vubuntor995> :((
<vubuntor995> Co ai biet khong giup em voi
<vubuntor995> luc cai duoc cai ubuntu hung thu bao nhieu thi h dau kho bay nhieu :((
<vubuntor985> Hello 4Rum
#ubuntu-vn 2013-06-10
<vubuntor282> cho e hoi cai nhe
<vubuntor282> ai chi cho cach cai open offfic voi tren ubuntu
<vubuntor282> lam on minh dang can gap
<vubuntor282> alo
<zipp0_> SupyCrab: bên vnluser mềnh bị ban rồi à? :|
<vubuntor282> 879 481 125
<vubuntor282> dt2b54
<vubuntor282> team do pro
<vubuntor266> chào các anh, em mới cập nhật ubuntu 12.04 thì mỗi lần khởi động phải gõ lệnh ở màn hình GNU GRUB version 1.99-21ubuntu3.9 , và mất luôn màn hình dual boot
<vubuntor266> có cách nào fix không ạ?
<Stanley00> vubuntor266: phải gõ lệnh gì ở grub thế bạn?
<vubuntor266> insmod part_msdos
<vubuntor266> insmod ext2
<vubuntor266> set root=(hd0,msdos5)
<Stanley00> vubuntor266: vậy có khả năng là bị mất grub.cfg rồi, bạn boot vào Ubuntu, chạy lại lệnh "sudo update-grub" thử xem
<vubuntor266> còn thêm mấy dòng nữa
<vubuntor266> em thử cài lại grub rồi, cũng update grub nhưng khởi động lại vẫn bị
<Stanley00> vubuntor266: thế bạn xem trong /boot/grub/ có file nào là grub.cfg không?
<Stanley00> và khi chạy update-grub nó có hiện thông báo gì không?
<vubuntor266> có file này, đợi em chạy lại lệnh này thử
<vubuntor266> nó liệt kê ra danh sách dạng menu dual boot bình thường
<vubuntor266> Found Windows 7 (loader) on /dev/sda1 Found linux image: /boot/vmlinuz-3.2.0-45-generic-pae Found initrd image: /boot/initrd.img-3.2.0-45-generic-pae Found linux image: /boot/vmlinuz-3.2.0-36-generic-pae Found initrd image: /boot/initrd.img-3.2.0-36-generic-pae Found linux image: /boot/vmlinuz-3.2.0-35-generic-pae Found initrd image: /boot/initrd.img-3.2.0-35-generic-pae
<Stanley00> ơ, thế thì phải boot bình thường chứ nhỉ
<vubuntor266> lúc trước thì boot bình thường nhưng hôm nay update ubuntu thì có update luôn grub lên 3.9 không biết bản này có bị lỗi gì k nữa
<Stanley00> vubuntor266: bạn chạy lệnh này rồi đưa kết quả lên đây xem  mount  | grep "^/dev"
<vubuntor266> sao không paste được
<vubuntor266> "/dev/sda5 on / type ext4 (rw,errors=remount-ro) /dev/sda2 on /media/Libraries type fuseblk (rw,nosuid,nodev,allow_other,blksize=4096) /dev/sda7 on /media/Program type fuseblk (rw,nosuid,nodev,allow_other,blksize=4096)"
<vubuntor266> bỏ 2 dấu ""
<Stanley00> cái này cũng bình thường nốt...
<Stanley00> vubuntor266: giờ chạy lệnh cuối nữa rồi reboot xem. "sudo grub-install /dev/sda"
<vubuntor266> Installation finished. No error reported.
<Stanley00> vubuntor266: OK, bạn reboot thử xem
<vubuntor689> Stanley00: vẫn không được
<Stanley00> hở, lạ nhỉ...
<vubuntor689> không biết có phải tại bản grub 3.9 không nữa
<Stanley00> 3.9 gì nhỉ? nhớ là 12.04 dùng 0.97 mà
<vubuntor689> vậy là bản grub2 rồi
<Stanley00> vubuntor689: bạn chạy "grub-install --version" là biết chính xác nhất đấy
<vubuntor689> grub-install (GRUB) 1.99-21ubuntu3.9
<Stanley00> không lý nào chạy grub install rồi mà vẫn không được. bạn chờ tí nhá
<vubuntor689> oặc, em mở grub customer lên thì chỉ có placeholder/script:linux
<vubuntor689> và placeholder/script:uefi-firmware
<vubuntor689> không thấy menu dual boot kia đâu cả ...!?
<Stanley00> grub-customer là gì á?
<vubuntor689> grub customizer vậy mới đúng, mới nãy em viết sai
 * Stanley00 cũng chẳng biết nó là gì? hình như không có trong kho à?
<vubuntor689> hình như vậy ak
<vubuntor689> ah có ak
<Stanley00> _Tux_: sn rảnh không? giúp vụ này với. chạy grub-install rồi mà vẫn chẳng có gì hết. /me bó tay rồi
<vubuntor689> hình như file device.map bi lỗi hay sao ak
<Stanley00> hở, bạn có 2 ổ cứng á?
<vubuntor689> không, 1 à nhưng phần mềm grub customizer báo thiếu file này
<Stanley00> không chắc lắm, nhưng bạn cứ thử. chứ giờ /me cũng hết cách rồi.
<vubuntor689> ok
<vubuntor689> thá»­ xem sao
<vubuntor388> Stanley00: được rồi :D cảm ơn vì dành thời gian giúp em nhé
<Stanley00> vậy là do thiếu file device ấy hở?
<vubuntor388> không phải, mà do trong grub customizer nó tự động xóa hết menu, em chỉ vào restore nó lại thôi :D
<Stanley00> ôi, thế thì chịu, vậy lúc nãy chạy grub-install cũng có chạy lại thằng customizer gì đó à?
<vubuntor217> lam sao de tim lai trang google.com
<Stanley00> vubuntor217: nó bị mất à bạn?
<vubuntor217> vang
<Stanley00> thế còn mấy trang khác thế nào?
<vubuntor217> cung khong tim duoc , chi co trang ask thoi
<vubuntor217> nhung toan bang tieng anh khong hieu
<Stanley00> ask, nghe giống như đang trên window nhỉ?
<vubuntor217> dung roi
<vubuntor217> khong biet tai sao nua
<vubuntor217> ban giup minh voi
<Stanley00> xin lỗi, nhưng chỗ này không support window...
<vubuntor217> minh muon vao face book ma
<Stanley00> cũng chẳng liên quan gì hết...
<vubuntor217> minh muo vao trang goole de vao face ma
<Stanley00> vubuntor217: chỗ này là để support Ubuntu
<vubuntor217> la the nao, khong hieu
 * _Tux_ nhô lên
<vubuntor217> ban co giup duoc gi cho minh trong truong hop nay khong
<_Tux_> Stanley00: trường hợp nào mà không cài grub được
<Stanley00> _Tux_: xong rồi, do bạn ấy dùng tool lung tung thôi :(
<_Tux_> Stanley00: tool lung tung?
<Stanley00> _Tux_: "<vubuntor388> không phải, mà do trong grub customizer nó tự động xóa hết menu, em chỉ vào restore nó lại thôi :D"
<Stanley00> _Tux_: nó đó :D
<_Tux_> ok
#ubuntu-vn 2013-06-11
<MeiMei> C4NoC: h cua k ở đây là k vào luser đc òi
<C4NoC> MeiMei: uh
<n0bawk> tên cua ban hết vào từ web rồi :3
<n0bawk> ác thế chứ >:3
<MeiMei> n0bawk: ban sạch hả anh
<n0bawk> MeiMei: em vào bằng xchat hoặc pidgin thì ko sao
<n0bawk> nhưng vào từ web của freenode thì ko đc
<MeiMei> n0bawk: ông ý giữ an toàn cho luser
<MeiMei> :D
<MeiMei> nên h em cũng chịu
<n0bawk> ò
<MeiMei> n0bawk: thế anh k bỏ unban đc ha :)
<n0bawk> MeiMei: anh quên hết rồi còn hớ gì đâu :D
<MeiMei> :)
<vubuntor747> cac bac cho e hoi e cai lai ubuntu 12.10 thi cai xong vao khong thay o cung dau nua cac bac giup e voi
<vubuntor747> ako
<vubuntor747> ako
<vubuntor222> mấy bạn ơi
<vubuntor222> mình mới cài lubuntu 12.04 nhưng không có âm thanh
<vubuntor222> bây giờ phải làm sao
<vubuntor222> ai giúp mình với
<vubuntor395> cac bac oi giup e voi
<vubuntor395> may e dung ubuntu 12.10
<vubuntor395> e cai phan mem gi no cung doi mak roi e nhap vao no lai out ra va hien bang thong bao
<vubuntor395> loi ubuntu : an application is attempting to perform an action that requires privileges authen is required to perform this action
<vubuntor395> co gang vao ma khong the nao vao duoc
<vubuntor395> cu go mat khau vao no lai nhay ra bat nhap mk lai
<vubuntor395> cac bac giup e voi
<vubuntor395> alo
<vubuntor395> khong ai giup e ah
<vubuntor395> alo
<vubuntor395> alo
<vubuntor395> cac bac oi giup e voi nao
<vubuntor395> oh khong ai giup e ah
#ubuntu-vn 2013-06-12
<vubuntor248> cac bac cho e hoi ti
<vubuntor248> may e nhap pass de cai sof hay lam gi cu nhap vao no lai day ra
<vubuntor248> bat nhap lai la sao ha cac bac
<vubuntor248> giup e voi
<vubuntor248> alo
#ubuntu-vn 2013-06-13
<vubuntor273> alo
<n0bawk> ola?
<vubuntor273> hu' hon`
<vubuntor273> minh moi xai Ubuntu, dang cap nhat driver cho may, den ngang phan driver cho card Nvidia thi chiu
<vubuntor273> co ban nao tu van giup minh voi :D
<vubuntor848> minh dang cai driver cho card nVidia theo huong dan o day https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bumblebee#Installation
<vubuntor848> den buoc nay thi chiu sudo apt-get install bumblebee virtualgl linux-headers-generic
<vubuntor848> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable) E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<vubuntor848> no bao loi nhu vay day
<vubuntor848> co ban nao giup minh dc ko?
<vubuntor848> moi xai Ubuntu dc 2 ngay :D
<vubuntor117> hi
<vubuntor117> co ai ko a.
<vubuntor386> crab vẫn ban  webchat ah :|
<vubuntor117> day
#ubuntu-vn 2013-06-14
<vubuntor916> hung
<vubuntor916> helo
<vubuntor005> em mới làm wen với ubuntu mà trước giờ cũng nghe linux, ko biết 2 cái này nên cài cái nào vậy các bro
#ubuntu-vn 2013-06-15
<vubuntor314> may ban oi
<Stanley00> vubuntor314: ?
<vubuntor314> may minh chay chip pentium 4 3.0 ghz
<vubuntor314> ram512
<vubuntor314> ma sao chay ubuntu 12.04 lag qua vay
<Stanley00> vubuntor314: bạn gõ tieensg việt được chứ?
<vubuntor314> go tieng viet chinh sao vay ban
<Stanley00> vubuntor314: bạn mới dùng Ubuntu lần đầu à? Lấn sau cố gắng cài bộ gõ tiếng việt rồi hãy nhờ support nha.
<Stanley00> vubuntor314: thế máy bạn có card đồ họa không vậy?
<vubuntor314> hong co card do hoa
<vubuntor314> minh moi xai ubuntu lan dau ban thong cam
<Stanley00> vubuntor314: vậy thì lag cũng đúng. Bạn tải lại bản lubuntu hay xubuntu mà dùng sẽ nhẹ hơn đấy. Hoặc nếu thích linux mới, bạn có thể thử Mint Mate
<vubuntor314> mint mate co de su dung hong vay ban?
<Stanley00> vubuntor314: tương đương với Ubuntu, nhiều khi dễ dùng hơn
<vubuntor314> minh xem tren linuxmint.com thi co 2 ban la linux mint 15 voi linux mint debian
<vubuntor314> vay minh phai tai cai nao
<Stanley00> vubuntor314: bạn chờ tí, /me không dùng mint nên không có phân biệt được. bạn đọc thử coi trên đó nó nói 2 bản khác nhau thế nào đi
<vubuntor314> um um cam on ban nhiu nha!
#ubuntu-vn 2013-06-16
<vubuntor935> mấy bạn cho mình hỏi là linux mint tắt máy bằng cách nào vậy
<vubuntor935> mình không tìm được chỗ để tắt máy
<vubuntor202> xin cho e hoi lam sau de changr permision vay cac ac
<Stanley00> vubuntor202: chuột phải, chọn permission...
<Stanley00> vubuntor202: à, chọn properties, rồi mới chọn permission nhá :(
#ubuntu-vn 2014-06-09
<vubuntor284> toi muon cai driver atheros vao may nhung khong biet tai nhu the nao?
<n0bawk> bạn lên trang của người bán, down driver về (nếu có)
<n0bawk> tốt nhất là dùng ngon rồi thì cứ để đấy
<n0bawk> đừng sờ vào làm gì
<n0bawk> :D
<vubuntor284> may moi cai ubuntu en khong biet ntn?
#ubuntu-vn 2014-06-10
<vubuntor560> Xin chào các anh chị trong diễn đàn ubuntu-vn.org
<vubuntor560> Em có 1 câu hỏi liên quan đến ibus-unikey mong cách anh chị giải đáp.
<vubuntor560> Khi dùng ibus-unikey em thường thấy có 1 cái khung gồm 3 nút. Các nút đó để chỉnh kiểu gõ, mã văn bản và cài đặt cho ibus-unikey.
<vubuntor560> Em thấy đôi khi nó che các dòng chữ bên dưới mỗi khi em sửa văn bản.
<vubuntor560> Có anh chị nào biết cách làm cho cái khung đó không xuất hiện không ạ?
<Stanley00> bạn mở preference lên, rồi chọn cái show property pannel ấy
<vubuntor560> Đây là hình ảnh về cái khung đó: http://s23.postimg.org/rhj1vmy3r/Screenshot_from_2014_06_10_11_48_36.png
<Stanley00> chỉnh cái option đó thành do not show
<vubuntor560> Đây là mục option: http://s13.postimg.org/wx96vbsjb/Screenshot_from_2014_06_10_12_10_43.png
<vubuntor560> Nhưng em không thấy cái mà anh/chị nói ạ.
<Stanley00> bạn nhấp chuột phải lên cái biểu tượng ở thanh top pannel ấy
<Stanley00> ibus preference, không phải unikey preferece
<vubuntor560> Em xin cảm ơn Stanley00. Ibus preference trên ubuntu 14-04 không có ở mục setting nên em khởi động nó từ terminal. Một lần nữa cảm ơn anh/chị. :))
<vubuntor617> xin chào mọi người
<Stanley00> !hi
<vubuntor617> mình chạy update thì nó bào W: Failed to fetch http://dl.google.com/linux/chrome/deb/dists/stable/main/binary-i386/Packages  Unable to connect to 192.168.1.10:8080:
<vubuntor617> mà trong khi đó mình vẫn vào internet bình thường, như vậy là sao vậy? mình search google và dùng các cách không đc
<Stanley00> máy của bạn có dùng proxy à?
<_Tux_> proxy :v
<_Tux_> so hardcore
<vubuntor378> máy mình có auto ethernet và Ethernet connection 1
<Stanley00> vui lòng không pm
<Stanley00> và mình không thấy cái này liên quan gì đến câu hỏi của mình cả  :|
<vubuntor378> minh chay cac lenh update nhưng báo lỗi mình tìm mãi không thấy
<vubuntor378> Err http://extras.ubuntu.com raring Release.gpg Could not connect to 192.168.1.10:8080 (192.168.1.10). - connect (113: No route to host)
<SuperLuserv2> [ Index of / ] - extras.ubuntu.com
<Stanley00> xin lỗi, mình không thể giúp gì khi bạn không trả lời câu hỏi của mình.
<vubuntor378> khi nãi dis mạng bạn ạ
<vubuntor378> mình không kịp thấy bạn hỏi mình cái gì ????
<Stanley00> "máy của bạn có dùng proxy à?"
<vubuntor378> mình không dùng
<Stanley00> vubuntor378: check lại với "env | grep -i proxy" giúp mình với
<vubuntor378> http_proxy=http://192.168.1.10:8080/ UBUNTU_MENUPROXY=libappmenu.so
<Stanley00> cái đó chứng tỏ là bạn có dùng đó. :|
<vubuntor378> cái đó ở biểu tượng mũi tên lên xuống
<vubuntor378> cái đó thuộc về Ethernet Connection 1, mình để auto Ethernet thì không lên mạng đc, giờ mình phải làm sao bạn ơi ??????
<Stanley00> tắt proxy đi nếu không dùng. Nói chung là set lại cấu hình mạng cho đúng là được.
 * Stanley00 giờ không có rảnh nữa. good luck.
<_Tux_> dùng proxy rõ ràng mà kêu không dùng
<_Tux_> lolz
#ubuntu-vn 2014-06-11
<vubuntor793> i run make install==>make: *** No rule to make target `install'.  Stop.
<vubuntor793> how to fix ?
<Stanley00> first, change your mind, please.
<Stanley00> bạn đang muốn cài phần mềm nào? software center không có à?
<vubuntor581> a/c cho e hỏi 1 chút với ạ
<vubuntor581> e cài đặt driver cho máy scan kodak i1120 nhưng không được
<vubuntor581> a/c có thể hướng dẫn e với đc k ạ
<n0bawk> vubuntor581: ko đc thì nó báo cái gì?
<n0bawk> hay là nó ko báo cái gì
<n0bawk> :))
<vubuntor581> e tải đc driver rồi cài thì nó báo lỗi k cài đc
<n0bawk> báo lỗi như thế nào
<n0bawk> nếu nó báo lỗi tức là có lỗi rồi :))
<n0bawk> còn lỗi gì ko biết thì chịu ko sửa đc
<vubuntor581> nó báo k cài đc driver đó thôi ạ
<n0bawk> người ta chỉ có thể sửa được lỗi khi họ biết mình bị lỗi gì
<n0bawk> cũng như chưã bệnh
<n0bawk> bảo em bị bệnh nhưng em ko biết em bị bệnh gì :))
<n0bawk> vubuntor581: haiz, thế cuối cùng ko cài đc thì nó bảo thế nào
<n0bawk> chạy như lào
<n0bawk> nói mỗi câu ko cài đc thì bố bác sĩ nào chuẩn đoán được bệnh
<vubuntor581> khổ nỗi là nó ghi mỗi error
<n0bawk> ok, vậy là có bệnh như ko có triệu chứng của bệnh
 * n0bawk bác sĩ hoa súng bó tay
<vubuntor581> :(
<n0bawk> !paste | vubuntor581
<vubuntor581> e down trên trang http://graphics.kodak.com/Docimaging/US/en/Products/Document_Scanners/Desktop/i1220_Scanner/Support/Drivers_And_Downloads/i1200_Plus_Series_Scanner_Drivers/index.htm
<SuperLuserv2> [ i1220 Scanner - Support - Drivers & Downloads : Kodak Alaris : Kodak Document Imaging ] - graphics.kodak.com
<n0bawk> and?
<vubuntor581> rồi sau đó cài đặt
<vubuntor581> nó chạy 1 lúc rồi hiển thị mỗi error :(
<n0bawk> copy paste đi
<n0bawk> nói thế này bố ai biết là nó bị  làm sao :))
<vubuntor581> vâng
<vubuntor581> để chút e cài lại rồi chụp lại cả cái ảnh
<vubuntor056> a/c cho e hỏi khi e cài đặt driver cho máy scan kodak i1120  thì nó báo lỗi ( conflicts with the íntalled packeage 'twaindsm')
#ubuntu-vn 2014-06-15
<vubuntor058> a/c cho e xin driver máy scanmate i1120 kodak
#ubuntu-vn 2015-06-08
<MrTuxHdb> Dynamo:  phiềm kiểm tra hộ cái firefox profile
<MrTuxHdb> có cái folder storage không với
<Dynamo> MrTuxHdb: có, bên tỏng có default, pernament với temporary
 * MrTuxHdb đếu thấy folder đấy
<MrTuxHdb> =))
<Dynamo> :3 vui quá xá
<MrTuxHdb> Dynamo: à đù
<MrTuxHdb> được này
<MrTuxHdb> =]]
 * MrTuxHdb tụt quần Dynamo
 * MrTuxHdb quẩy quẩy
<lewtds> MrTuxHdb: chưa apply cái patch hôm qua hả?
#ubuntu-vn 2015-06-12
<ducgiang8888> Hi hi mọi người
<ducgiang8888> Lâu lắm roài mới lên đây chơi
 * crziter cung~ va^y., tha^t. ti`nh co+`
#ubuntu-vn 2015-06-14
<wingadium> mấy nay github chết chả edit đc wii lewtds
<CoconutCrab> mạng ngon rồi mà
<CoconutCrab> :3
 * wingadium không vào được github
<lewtds> ts nhìn facebook ubuntu-vn thêm một lúc nữa chắc tức mà chết mất
<CoconutCrab> why?
<lewtds> stupeeed people saying stuuuped things
<lewtds> thôi đi nghe nhạc hạ hỏa
<CoconutCrab> it's your fault for using the internet
<CoconutCrab> :3
<CoconutCrab> using facebook*
<MrTuxHdb> lewtds: =))
<MrTuxHdb> lewtds: mấy bạn đang nghĩ mình thôi minh
<wingadium> help me plz
 * MrTuxHdb đè wingadium ra hiếp
<MrTuxHdb> wingadium: có account trên wiki mới chưa ta
<wingadium> chưa có thấy MrTuxHdb nói gì đâu
<wingadium> anw hiếp /me cẩn thận phản damage =)))
<MrTuxHdb> wingadium: đợi téo gửi link
<wingadium> okie
<MrTuxHdb> wingadium: reg account đi
<MrTuxHdb> mình setpassword cho
<MrTuxHdb> tại chưa setup email
<wingadium> wingadium luôn
<wingadium> nhưng ko thấy link reg đâu
<MrTuxHdb> chữ Register to tổ bố
<MrTuxHdb> lolz
<MrTuxHdb> wingadium: gửi link qua PM rồi còn gi
<wingadium> sr /me ko để ý
<lewtds> MrTuxHdb: apply cái patch hôm trước đi
<lewtds> k apply được tự động thì làm bằng tay
<lewtds> có mấy dòng thôi mà
 * MrTuxHdb còn chưa biết nó để làm gì
 * wingadium ấn reg nó báo mail ko hợp lệ =))
<lewtds> bảo rồi mà
<lewtds> cái hàm đó nó dùng để tạo link từ tên bài viết
<lewtds> ví dụ mình có bài viết
<lewtds> [[Cài đặt Ubuntu]] thì theo luật thông thường của dokku
<lewtds> nó sẽ tạo link là cai_dat_ubuntu
<lewtds> nhưng cái hàm đó
<lewtds> nó bị lỗi
<lewtds> nên chỉ hỗ trợ một số ký tự
<lewtds> nên sẽ ra một cái link hổ lốn kiểu
<lewtds> cai_đặt_ubuntu
<lewtds> khi paste vào đây thì nó sẽ thành ntn: http://www.quora.com/c%C3%A0i%20%C4%91%E1%BA%B7t%20ubuntu
<SuperLuserv3> [ Error 404 - Quora ] - www.quora.com
 * wingadium không hiểu lắm =)))
<MrTuxHdb> lewtds: gửi lại cái patch xem nào
<lewtds> https://gist.github.com/lewtds/019df599122952e1c02b
<SuperLuserv3> [ utf8_deaccent.diff ] - gist.github.com
 * MrTuxHdb ngộ độc php
<MrTuxHdb> =))
<MrTuxHdb> lewtds: my bad
<MrTuxHdb> vừa comment php bằng #
<MrTuxHdb> =))
#ubuntu-vn 2016-06-13
<vubuntor299> choi e hoi ti. sao khong go duoc tieng viet tren kubuntu16.04 nhi
#ubuntu-vn 2016-06-16
<vubuntor025> Trang này không support từ năm 2012 sao?
<CoconutCrab> vẫn support đều đềut
<CoconutCrab> tùy có người hay không
<CoconutCrab> hoặc bận hay không
#ubuntu-vn 2016-06-17
<SUFUIJK> helo
<SUFUIJK> viet nam o day a
<CoconutCrab> uhm
<SUFUIJK> thay channel này ít chat qua
<SUFUIJK> có ai biết còn channel nào đông k
<CoconutCrab> channel về chủ đề gì?
<SUFUIJK> It
<CoconutCrab> những gì của IT?
<SUFUIJK> lập trình ạ.
<CoconutCrab> lập trình những công nghệ gì?
<SUFUIJK> :)) em mới chơi thử irc thôi anh
<SUFUIJK> mà giờ còn nhiều kênh hoạt động k anh
<CoconutCrab> ít thôi
<SUFUIJK> mà em muốn hỏi là làm sao mình tạo được một kênh trên đây ?
<CoconutCrab> cứ join vào thôi
<CoconutCrab> nếu kênh đó chưa được tạo thì nó sẽ được tạo mới luôn
<SUFUIJK> còn server thì sao anh
<SUFUIJK> giống như irc.freenode.net gì đó
<CoconutCrab> bạn cứ chọn 1 server nào cũng được
<SUFUIJK> nếu nó chưa được tạo thì nó tự tạo luôn à anh
<CoconutCrab> uhm
<SUFUIJK> thanks anh :D
#ubuntu-vn 2016-06-19
<aur> cho em hỏi hash này nó băm kiểu gì vậy?    $2y$10$ZrZsCIRq.d/mO9fppp/pJOJQJL1.nuWBpMdzN8nfoM9/gPQzGrcvG
<MrTuxHdb> aur: /etc/shadow?
<aur> sql
#ubuntu-vn 2017-06-14
<vubuntor716> anh ơi e dùng ubuntu 16.04 lts Sau khi nâng cấp lên 16.10 thì vô đc cái màn hình đăng nhập r không nhận chuột vs bàn phím là s ạ
<vubuntor716> chuột vẫn lên đèn và bàn phím k có đèn ạ
<vubuntor716> @@!
#ubuntu-vn 2018-06-14
<corato> hello
<TuxBimSua> Hê lâu
<Corado> hello
<Corado> im lìm nhỉ
#ubuntu-vn 2020-06-08
<TheGrave> Guys, I need some help. Can someone with a Vietnamese IP check for me whether this website is working?
<TheGrave> http://upfile.vn/
<TheGrave> I tried VPNs, proxies, you name it. The best I got on VPN is "connection refused" which makes me think they might have a very good filtering system.
<TheGrave> nevermind, I managed through Tor at last...
#ubuntu-vn 2020-06-09
<CoconutCrab> huh
